# FET after OHSS part 12.



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

New home ladies!


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Well as its a new thread I stop lurking and introduce myself!

I started IVF back in September of last year and everything was fine up to EC, I then started feeling very bloated and to cut a long story short ended up in hospital for 10 days with OHSS and had to abandon my ET. We ended up with three blastocysts which were frozen and on Monday I started down regging for our first FET. Hopefully we will get two frosties to put back.

I'm really nervous excited to be back on the road to getting the BFP after all the disappointment, worry and illness that ended 2006.

By the way I know Debs from another forum ... so  Debs!

I hope to catch up on all your stories soon.

Mustard
x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi girls  

Not a great day for me I'm afraid   - DD had not one but 2 nightmares last night then I couldn't get back to sleep as had tickly cough & DH wouldn't let me cough or clear my throat   so not much sleep  - then after breakfast tipped a bowl of porridge into what I thought was a rubbish bag by the back door - but turned out to be bag of letters etc DH was taking to work   & then found out in work that the film we made of last year's college fashion show had been accidentally deleted from all the college's computers somehow...need I go on & mention the cup of tea that I accidentally poured down my front while trying to drink & teach at the same time this afternoon....     - thank God I was not on the stims....

Well, now I've got that off my chest - Hi Mustard   - sounds like you had a bad stint of OHSS - not nice   Glad you have stopped lurking & joined us? You have joined the right place as lots of FET activity this Jan/Feb   

Witters - glad to hear M&K are keeping you entertained - are they babbling & cooing yet? Twin language development can be a bit slower that singleton's - as you prob know - can mean they say really funny things tho as reinforce each others 'baby language' & often keep their own terms for things (protolanguage) for much longer- hee hee - ok - lesson over now  

Red - my 'friend' has just entered us both for a 20K run  & is now forcing me into a sadistic training regime - she is scary   

Ritz - glad to hear you have decided on course of tx - when are you getting started? Will you hang around in FET area still?

Got to go - my DD has just found 'robotic voicechanger' that Father Christmas (ie DH) got her & is singing something unrecognisable at the top of her voice - it is truly earsplitting & I need to call urgent halt to proceedings before neighbours come round   - Witters, enjoy M&K's baby musical baby toys while they last - once they get hold of an 'X-Factor Kareoke' machine life will never be the same again (trust me I know).

Sarah69 x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Mustard, welcome!  Glad you were brave enough to join 

Sarah, sorry about the bad day yesterday  Here's hoping today is going better.

Myles and Keilidh are doing lots of babbling and coo'ing.  Keilidh is doing well, but the quieter of the two.  Myles on the other hand is a chatterbox!  He loves experimenting with mouth shapes and sounds.  Right now he loves to growl or squeel!  Very funny, everyone thinks he's trying for a poo when he growls!  Since he was only 3 or 4 months old, he shouts 'un-gee' whenever he's hungrey and lot's of 'yeah's'.  They have both learnt how to blow raspberries the past few weeks.  Keilidh is dainty and uses just her lips but Myles splatters his tongue out!  I love this 'experiment and learning new' stage


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Witters - pity you don't live by me - I'd have those babies in college for my students to talk to & play with as they learn so much more by interacting with them than from the books. They don't realise just how hard it is for them to master using tongue/teeth/lips etc to make speech sounds - by now yours will understand loads that you say, but so hard for them to speak themselves   I think it is cute how at the start all babies babble the same but quickly start to imitate their parents so by now yours should be babbling like English speaking babies while Chinese babies do Chinese sounding babbling & Italian babies do Italian babbling (apparently very 'musical') while German babies have quite gutteral harsh sounding babbling   How sweet is that? I'd love to line them all up to compare. By the way, isn't it about time you put some more piccies in your blog? Bet you took loads over Christmas 

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all well. Just been to gym with my sis who's bump is massive now - only 9 weeks til I'm an auntie!! 

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi All

Loving the posts from you all and glad to see everyone is doing well!

Downregging is as lovely as always, I just can't wait to sniff that gorgeous stuff morning and evening!!  

Anyhow, eating sooo healthily, lots of dog walking and back to exercising, lost a bit of weight, just hoping that very soon  I start putting it all back on!

Anyhow my big news is that after lots of serous thinking I have decided to jack my job in (lots of stress, I wasn't enjoying it) and I am going to go self-employed.  Madness at this time but there we go - no time is a good time and you just can't keep putting things off for ever.  So waiting to here if I have to work my notice out (3 months) or can finish soon.  I did tell them I needed quite  bit of time off for personal reasons in Feb so we shall see on Monday!  Fingers crossed.

Sarah - full IVF for me, not ICSI though but hoping to go to blasts.

By the way - did anyone shop around or their drugs - my clinic pharmacist advised me to and that Boots are quire reasonable so any suggestions feel free to post.

Anyhow, love to you all

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Flo-jo - I heard that Boots were good value too - unfortunately you can't use your Advantage card    Why not put a post in the main IVF area as I'm sure others will have done the research recently.

Well - I've got that Friday feeling      - hope everyone has a great weekend!!

Sarah69


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everone and happy new year!

Have not been around for ages, as we had to go offline whilst decorating the nursery.  The PC is now in the other spare room on top of some fitted cupboards so not ideal, but will have to do for the time being!

I will have to catch up with news over the week-end, but hope that everyone is OK and had a good Xmas.

Flo-jo - I got my first lot of IVF drugs prescribed by my GP, I was told by the clinic this is quite rare, but it's worth asking, you never know, they might say yes.  There is a thread somewhere on FF about where to get cheap drugs, so that might be helpful too.

I start maternity leave next Thursday, can't wait   , so hopefully I'll be able to log on more regularly.

Bye for now, Liz


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Oooh, a new thread   - I remember the days when Witters and Cecilie were chatting so much we'd get a new one every week    

Firstly - a huge big hug for Mustard  Glad you decided to de-lurk   The girls on here have been fantastic to me since I got OHSS and they'll do the same for you   Hoping we both have plenty to celebrate in about 5 weeks time    

Sarah - thanks for thinking of me  I've been feeling a bit rough on the metformin for the last week so have been coming home, forcing myself to eat, and then going straight to bed   No time to come on here and gossip    I've got it under control now I think - the trick is to never get hungry (a bit like morning sickness I guess - how ironic  )  Hope things are going well 'au naturale'  

Witters - it amazes me that you get time to post at all with all the excitement in your house   

Flojo - sounds like a big decision workwise but definitely the right one for you. 
I didn't shop around for my drugs last time but if I have to do another fresh cycle then I'll think about it. There used to be a sticky thread somewhere with lots of recommendations for cheap pharmacies - you should be able to find it with a search. Lots and lots of luck that this is your time too 

Liz - so good to hear from you! Can't believe you start maternity leave soon! Have you got any photos of your nursery?

Hello to everyone else - especially the newbies to our thread 

I'm on day 8 of downregging and just waiting for  to show up. Baseline scan is on Friday and afterwards I'm going to meet Cecilie and finally I get to meet Sebastian! I am so looking forward to a special FET cuddle (do you think he will bring me good luck?!  ) She's been asking after you all so if there's any message you'd like me to pass on let me know  

Debs
xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

mustard - like you i'm a newbie here having had OHSS in my November tx. spent 8 days in hospital and thought never again, but now i'm gearing up to go again on 30th jan   good luck for your FET tx  

sarah - sounds like quite a day you had   hope all is better now. my tx starts 30th jan - and if it's okay with you all i'll hang around in FET's (big worries about OHSS again that i know you'll all understand!) 

Witters - your twins sound like so much fun! i bet you're loving it. do you say your little girls name as it's spelt or is the d silent?   

Flojo - i think calea are the cheapest place for drugs... i've heard lots of differing opinions on boots. when are you tx? 

hi liz - not 'met' before but hello   sounds like you'll soon have your hands full. how wonderful!

Debs - again we've not 'met' before...after my OHSS in nov/dec i'm still trying to catch up with who is who   the FET cuddle sounds like a winner - lucky you. on my FET's i always made sure i had lots of baby snuggles to bring me luck   when will your ET be? it's nice to see a few other people tx again.

hi to everyone else  

i'm okay, gearing up mentally for 30th jan. start stimms then hopefully 12th feb - we've reduced the dose to 150iu puregon so hopefully no nasty OHSS this time, and i'll be scanned every few days so i'm trying to be positive about it all. still haven't forgotten the pain of OHSS so there's always a little anxiety lurking in the background   
has anyone here had IVF/ISCI after OHSS and it's been okay? just curious...

ritz.


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

,

hope everyone is well.

 and welcome to *mustard*.

*Debs*  with d/regging and your Scan on Friday.

*Ritzowner* - Of course you can stay here, I hope that with your reduced drug dose and regular scans you won't get OHSS this time.

*Hope*- Sorry to hear about your diabetes, make sure you take it easy.

*Sarah* - your DD seems to be keeping you on your toes. I'm sorry but I did laugh at you tipping the porridge into your husbands bag, that was some day you had.

Anyway better go as DP is making my tea.

Take care

Red


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sarah, that's interesting about the babbling, never thought of that!

Ritz, Keilidh is pronounced Kay-lee - it's the gealic spelling 

We had an awful night last night and I'm now running late on our routine, so better go and try to catch up.

Love's ya!


----------



## Tracey&amp;Chris (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi All,
New to the site and have been reading all the posts trying to decide when to join in. 
Went for EC on Tuesday under general and have been bed ridden for last couple of days. (with my hot water bottle!!!) 
Spoke to the doctor and he recons I have slight hyperstimulation... 
I read that Mustard felt bloated afterwards.
I have been bloated since Tuesday and this morning tried to drive in to work...not a good idea.
How long should I be off work and should I go into hospital?
I feel like sometimes I can stand up and move about and other times not so much.
The good news is they managed to retrieve 22 eggs and as I am doing egg share that left me with 11, of which 10 fertilized and 9 were frozen so that is GREAT news.  
Best wishes to you all.
Tracey


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Tracey

Sorry to hear about your hyperstimulation.  Welcome to the site and this thread.  Hope you are feeling OK, make sure you drink plenty and stay in bed.  Are your clinic monitoring you?  My clinic saw me nearly everyday to check my blood, blood pressure, bloated stomach etc.  I didn't go into hospital, but I felt reassured that my clinic was looking after me.  My consultant signed me off work for 2 weeks with OHSS, but I'd already had a few days off because of the EC.  I probably could have returned to work a bit earlier, but had the sick note, so didn't see the point in rushing back.  Congratulations on your embryos, that is a really good fertilisation rate.  Take care and keep us updated.

Mustard - welcome to the thread - how is your downregging going so far?

Witters - how are you and the twins?  

Debs - hi, how are you?  No photo's of the nursery yet, but as soon as it's finished I'll post some!

Ritzi - no I haven't had IVF after FET, but it's understandable if you are worried.  At least the clinic know to give you a reduced dosage of stimming drugs and also they will monitor you very closely.

Hi to Red, Sarah69, Mel, Flojo, Chris, and anyone I've missed.

I'm now on the first day of my maternity leave, yippee, having a nice relaxing day, not doing too much.  Everyone says I should have a rest now as won't get chance when the baby arrives.

Liz


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank for all the welcomes everyone  

Tracey - so sorry you're not feeling great.  I would ring the clinic again and see what they say.  My clinic told me to take Solpadene for the pain, but once I started throwing up and got blue lips   I phoned them again and they told me to go straight to A&E.  And from then on I was monitored hourly with my blood pressure, temperature and protein in the blood.  It really can get quite serious so I would keep an eye on your symptoms and if at any time you feel worst than you do now, then you must go to the hospital - sorry don't want to scare you.

Liz - the downregging has been ok ... althought I have been quite hormonal this time - one minute I'm devil woman   to the next minute balling my eyes out for no reason  and now I've just got a faceful of spots, which I've not had for years .
Still only three days to baseline scan  

Mustard
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Tracey, welcome!  I would certainly call your clinic if you are bed ridden.  Keep an eye on your urine output as that's a big giveaway if something is wrong.  My clinic called ahead and got me straight into gynae ward instead of going to A&E which was great as it got fluids in me quickly.  Yes, I did say fluids, even though you get a build up of fluids, it's all in the wrong place and so you are actually dehydrated!  I had it pretty bad and was in ICU for a week followed by a second week on the gynae ward.  I won't go into it, but suffice to say,  needed 24 hour care with attention every 15 minutes and bed baths!  If you are even thinking of calling the doctor, do it as OHSS takes hold real quick.  Great news on the frosties you have!  I had 25 eggs but only 5 fertilised and 3 made it to day 3, so you did great!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Wayhey - Friday again      

Debs - so glad you are back - but sorry you have been having side effects from the dreaded Met   - it isn't a nice drug is it, I get nausea to some extent most evenings - I agree about eating regularly & also find loads of fluid helps too. One thing though, it really has sorted me out & have gone from irregular cycle & no ovulation to a regular cycles & ovulating every month   - so it really does regulate things down there & I really feel that it will help with your next FET - if hormones more in balance which they seem to be on this gear  then perhaps more chance of your frosties sticking around for good this time   

Tracy - so sorry to hear you are suffering hun   - I agree with the others that you should go into hospital if it gets any worse - I had mild OHSS & it was worst on day 4 so if you've been suffering so soon really do need to keep an eye on things   - you must take time off work too until better as I went back too soon & it was hideous - everyone in work commented on the 'grey' colour of my face & I felt like death warmed up even tho I didn't really have a great deal to do - I would have been so much better in bed.

Mustard - the downregging does send you     doesn't it? - treat yourself kindly & try to do some exercise to even things out if you can. I got bad headaches. Not nearly as bad as the stimming tho (lucky as I don't have many plates left after stimming for 3 ICSI cycles  )

Flo-jo - on the subject of stimming when do you start? are you waiting for AF? Sounds like you are being sensible & am just keeping my fingers crossed you will get the luck you deserve...    You must tell me how Blast goes as I am interested despite my hospital not being keen. I'd be really interested to know how many embies they need etc

Liz - so lovely to have you back you big pregnant lady   Make the most of your maternity leave as it is true things are going to be getting a bit more hectic for you in the not-too-distant-future   You will love it though - you have waited long enough for this  

Witters - you had OHSS so bad bet it seems like a bad dream now?   So glad you have your two bundles of joy to make it all worth while though   Do you miss the work at all or are you just enjoying being a mum? I must admit I missed having a hot cup of tea - I never seemed to be able to brew one then get to drink it for some reason when DD was a baby - there were usuually cold cuppas left all around the house & that was with only one!!   

Ritz - glad you are sticking around   - try not to worry about the OHSS - they will really be keeping an eye on you & the lower dose should help. Will keep my fingers crossed for you - not long until you start downregging now    

Red - how are you doing - did you read, my crazy friend has entered us for a 10K run in April - but despite my general efforts to exercise I am rubbish & run like a big girl & never for more than 1/2 hour so no idea how I'll manage that   - I notice it is particularly for running clubs etc   - any top tips welcome!

Hope - how are you doing? Do you have access to computer now you are at home

Mel - are you OK? Not heard from you for a while but hope all's well.

Well glad I got that all typed - too much competition for computer from DD at the mo! - she has discovered the 'Bratz' website & is constantly on it designing ponies & fishtanks & the like..(!)...in fact sometimes feel the Bratz are taking over our house. We find them everywhere everywhere & you would not believe the amount of transport these girls need - they currently have a jet plane, a stretch limo & a 'tour-truck' (which folds out into a catwalk with flashing lights & music)...yesterday DH found the plane upside down with 2 dolls hanging out & told DD that there had been a nasty crash in the dining room -    - she was not amused.

Well its Friday so think i'll go & crack open a bottle of alcohol free beer  - wild times!!   

Have a nice weekend everyone 



Tracey - really hoping you feel better soon - let us know how you get on?

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Tracey&amp;Chris (Jan 6, 2007)

Well I am still here. 
Went to work yesterday and when I got home was in more pain than before.  
But this morning I am feeling better. Other than the cat trying to jump on my stomach! 
Keeping on top of the protein drinks though and lots of water. 
Stomach is still really bloated, feel like I am carrying already.
I am going to the toilet fine so am not too concerned and have managed to cut my dose of paracetomol down to 2 once a day....
I am back in to the clinic on Friday next week as that was the only morning they could do.
I have been trying to find out how many others have suffered similar symptoms and recovered without going to hospital.
I am not keen to go to the nearest hospital near me.....
Its been 4 days since EC and I hope it gets better from here....
Good luck to you all and thanks for the support.
Tracey


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

I haven't been about as much as now that I am back at work I am a lot busier   Also it has been snowing here so everything takes a lot longer to do

Sarah - good luck with your run , I don't run so I can't give you any tips.  I Lille exercising but I need some one to tell me what to do or I just skive.  Hope your training goes well   Glad to heat that things are going well for you on Met.

Kidzcoach - welcome and  

Mustard -   with your scan on Monday

Hope everyone else is ok

Take care

Red


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sarah, I'm lucky as I don't like hot drinks!  Some days - who am I kidding?  Most days, I find it's 4 or 5 o'clock before I get round to feeding myself.  Very naughty I know, but when you have two growing, demanding little one's you don't have time to think of yourself.  DH is brillient, he always makes sure I get a good balanced meal in the evening - even cooks it himself!

Tracey, sounds like things are hopefully settling down.  The fluid outage is a great gauge and sounds good


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Well back from my baseline scan and all is well... nice thin lining and "quiet" ovaries with no cysts ... so onto progynova and back for a scan on the 31st  .  ET is pencilled for 6th of Feb .. not long now  .

Tracey - good news that it sounds like you've got the OHSS under control.

 to everyone

Mustard
x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

all,

Mustard- glad everything seems to be going well

Hope & Mel - hope everything is going well with you both.

Tracey - glad you are feeling a bit better

 to everyone else. Things with me are ok at the moment, start using my OPK's today and once I get a positive I have to go to the clinic for a scan.  Looks like my transfer should be the end of next week.

Hope everyone is well, must go as got to get showered and dressed before my acupuncture at 9.

take care

Red


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi All

Hope you are all feeling good today.  Wellcome to all those who have joined us recently, sorry your cycles haven't gone as planned but here's hoping for a positive 2007!!    

Downregging going well for me, so few side effect, it almost makes me think I am not responding, last 2 times I have had the most appalling hot flushes - still long may it continue.  I have baseline next Wednesday 31s so with a bit of luck can start stimming after that.  Still keeping off the booze - had a big dinner party on Saturday night and amazingly did not break my reslove although it was mighty hard I can tell you!!  Still fingers crossed it will all be worth ti in the end - added to that I have lost 6lb since the new year so can't be bad!!

LOL

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Helloooooo !!

How are you all ??.......

Brrrrrr....its so so cold .... hope your all wrapping yourselves up all warm & toasty ??.....

To all those TX~ing at the mo ....GOOD LUCK !!   ......, Red,thanks for asking after me ...gosh not long till yout ET !! ....sending heaps of luck your way

Im fine still feels weird not being at work ..... but im sure i'll get used to it ......

Having to check blood every morning & evening for diabetes but SO FAR theyve all been normal ....might have a little treat tommorrow tho as i will be '36' ...... gosh im getting closer to 40.... never mind ehh age is all but a number ! 

Have got appt at hospital tommorrow for review & scan .... so at least i will see Itsy & Bitsy on my bday .....

Im off to my brothers this weekend & hes booked me a 'mom 2 b' pamper session at a posh hotel on the Sunday so im looking forward to that .....  

I hope your all well ? ......

Take care

Love n hugs

HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hiya

I stopped getting my notifications again.

To all of you doing treatment right now I want to wish you heaps and heaps of luck!!!!!

Red thanks for asking after me too.  I'm like Hope feels weird not working.  After alot of stress and scare 2 weeks ago I started instant maternity leave. 

Sarah - give a big cuddle to you two lovely twins for me.

Had a scan yesterday to check placenta and its now mid way up my uterus so not low lying anymore - yippeee!!!! Baby is currently estimated at 4 and half pounds so if she puts on the normal half a pound a week between now and due date thats 8lbs.  I think she will be 7lbs something which is just perfect for us.  She is head down and feet tucked up getting ready.  I'm so excited!!!

Well should think about getting some breakfast to help her grow more.

Sorry I've not posted but I do think of you all so often.

Sarah69 - hope you are doing well and your sister too.

Love Mel xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Mustard and Red, best of luck for your upcoming transfers!

Flo-Jo, I hope you can start stimming soon!  Take it easy and get checked out straight away if you don't feel right!

Hope, happy birthday for tomorrow!  Glad you get to see Itzy and Bitzy, I'm sure they're having a whale of a time in there!  Enjoy your pamper session!

Mel, glad baby is getting ready!  I can understand you getting excited, enjoy these last weeks, I really missed being pregnant - and still do.

We're all good.  I put my back out last weekend which was a nightmare, but thankfully it's better now.  Keilidh has a cold, but other than that we're great.  Myles is getting so strong!  He is standing holding onto something unaided now!  Keilidh is at the lots of rolling stage.  I love them to bits!  I'm looking forward to all of you becoming mum's, it really is the best thing in the world.


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello everyone

Witters - sounds like Myles and Keilidh are doing well, they'll be walking before you know it!  You make motherhood sound great too, you never complain.  Glad your back is better, that must be awkward when you've got twins to look after.

Mel - don't blame you for finishing work, you sound very excited about the birth, not long now.  I had to have a scan 'cos the baby has been breech since 28 weeks, but he/she has turned on her own, so that's good news.  Didn't fancy having the baby turned.

Hope -  SNAP, it's my birthday tomorrow, and I will be 36!!  What a coincidence!  Hope you have a great birthday week-end and you get lots of pampering and pressies! 

Flo-jo - I hope the downregging is going well and that you can start stimming next week  

Red - good luck for your transfer next week  

Mustard - good luck for your transfer too

Tracy - hope you are starting to feel better now

Sarah69 -   at your DD with all the Bratz accessories, sounds fun!  Are you starting treatment soon?

Well I've had a fairly relaxing week so far, went to see a friend on Tuesday, and saw some work friends for lunch today.  I've booked myself a manicure as a birthday treat tomorrow.  Feel like the house needs a good spring clean, but I can't find enough energy to make a start.  Hoping I'll get a sudden burst of energy sometime soon!

Have a good week-end everyone, Liz


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Witters sounds like you are loving every minute of being a mummy and it sounds like they are doing so well!!!

Hope - I can't believe I didn't say - HAPPY BIRTHDAY for tomorrow my darling.  I hope you have the most wonderful day.  For my birthday in July DH bought me a mummy card and little Elliot mummy keyring.  It was so lovely and I'll never forget.

Liz - Wow sweetie nearly there for you.  Hope you are all ready.  Glad your little one turned on her own.  I must have a well behaved little girl then to have been head down since about 29 weeks.  Just hope she doesn't move at the last minute.  And yes I'm SOOOOO excited.  You must be too.

Time for tea!

Love to you all

Mel xxx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey everyone  

OK - no mammoth posts from me as fit to drop - but just wanted to say hi & I'm still around & checking on you girls  

Mel & Hope - so nice to see you back - was wondering what you were both up to & glad to hear all's well 

Liz - You had better get that house clean as in a couple of weeks I think you might find you might really struggle to do that dusting   Glad bubba turned for you - Kate was breech at 38 weeks & I was booked in for a section when she finally turned   Thanks for asking about me, I'm taking a bit of time out from tx but maybe ICSI no.4 early summer?.... 

Mustrad & Red - exciting times for you - hope you manage to stay +ve & relaxed in the run up to the big day    

Flo-jo - you are doing so well - downregging can make you so downbeat but sounds like you're coping brilliantly 

Witters - I do worry about you - not eating all day as too busy with twins & now doing your back in (must have hurt  ) - I bet you are great mum but must look after yourself too  

Kidzcoach - you still around? Hope you are feeling much better & recovered from your OHSS   

Well, its crazy in work at mo for me  - so much on, but guess what, DH is whisking me away to the Lake District on Saturday so I'm not complaining   - its my Christmas pressie actually  - he even sortd it with my mum to have Kate overnight -  I'm so excited at the thought of a night of luxury. I think I'm getting a bit better on the Met so should be OK with meal & maybe just one glass of Champagne...  ...OK - I know what you will all say   - no champagne for me after last few episodes as don't really want to puke in 'luxury bathroom'   - guess I'll have to settle for bubby bath in my room instead   

OK - my eyes are shutting so bed for me  

Sarah xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Happy Birthday Liz !!.... hope your having a lovely day ........     

Hope your all ok ??.......

Im ok just gonna try & have a nap ....... just back from hospital (my appt was at 11.40 !! )......babies both fine , boy has more fluid around him for some reason so ive got scans weekly now they are just over 2lb in weight .........

Have a great w.end !

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hope and Liz, hope you had great birthdays!

Sarah, no need to worry, I do eat, promise, just that they come first.  I am very good at multi tasking though,. so depending what I have, sometimes, we all eat together!

Liz, glad that baby turned for you!  Myles was head down at every scan it seems, it was Keilidh that was the stubborn one.  Infact she was head down when Myles was delivered.  I had a scanning machine on me throughout delivery to keep an eye on her, and it was great as we watched her turn as soon as he was out and she got some extra space!  Honestly, I loved my delivery, I hope yours is just as good.  My advice is to push as hard as you can, when they say push through the pain, it really is true, the harder you push, the less painful it becomes.  Odd but true!  Well, in my case it was


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Hope and Liz, hope you both had great birthdays.

Sarah- How was your weekend away ?  Hope you had a lovely time.

Yogi - Hows things with you and 'Poo bear'

Mustard -  Hows things with you are you still having ET on 6 Feb.

Flo-jo- glad you are feeling ok with D/Regging, good luck with scan tomorrow.

I have decided not to have my FET this month as it just didn't feel right.  I am snowed under at work as noone moved any of my work when I was off after my ectopic, so I have gone back to a massive workload.  I have got my manager to agree to someone else helping me for a few weeks so I want to get them on track before I  go off on my 2ww.

Anyway better go, hope you are all well.

Take care

Red


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi all

red - sorry you've had to postpone, it's a tough decision but it's important that you can know you have done everything  you can do once you do have your FET  

to the birthday girls - hope you had great days  

sarah - how was the weekend? hope you had lots of bubbles - of the bath variety!   

mustard - sending you good luck for ET    the 6th is my birthday - and Rick Astleys  

witters - twin birth   you're one brave lady 

hi to eveyone else, yogi, kidzcoach, debz, flo-jo   sorry if i missed anyone  

well i started down-reg today. EC will be 23rd or 26th February all being well. i'm a tad concerned as they don't do EC's on the weekend and last time friday was too early but by monday i had EC then OHSS. spoke with the nurse Re my concerns but felt like she fobbed me off   she just said it's a different cycle and to concentrate on that.  Can't help the worry though - OHSS was the worst pain i've ever had, and i've had 6 major surgeries 

take care all, 

ritz.


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey girls  

I had a fab weekend - place we stayed in Cartmel in the lake district was so lovely & I don't get to spend much time with just me & DH so it was special   - the restraunt was first time I have ever eaten 'haute cuisine' & quite a novelty to have a 10 course meal but with tiny dishes (the soup came in an egg cup size bowl with a teaspoon - I kid you not  ). Anyway, behind on my marking now but just wanted to drop in & send you girls who are tx-ing some    

Red - you did the right thing postponing FET - its only a month & better you feel relaxed & happy  

Ritz -   - for starting downregging - now you are on your way!! Your hospital do sound a bit unreasonable after what you have been through hun   - I do feel sure though that they will monitor you so closely that your risk of OHSS will be minimal & the dates will be fine. OHSS hospital stay is very expensive for them & even if just for that reason I'm sure they will have thought your dates through well & take no risks  

Hope & Liz - hope you both had lovely birthdays   - just think next year you will be getting an extra card/s from little person/s  

Witters - I know you are sensible really - I know too though that it must be wearysome sometimes with double trouble but my DH assures me that in a couple of years it will be easier than having one as they will entertain each other so well (at least that's what his mum always said. He is missing his bro at the mo as he's stationed in USA (RAF) - twins are so close!

Flo-jo - good luck with baseline scan tomo   - hope the drugs are still treating you well  

Debs - how are you doing - hope all is well - whhere are you up to in tx now? Miss you   I did mean to give you a message for Ceclie too - I noticed nettles were in season recently & did think of her   Hope all's well with her & Sebastian 

Mel - how are you feeling now? - my sis is still in work but getting a bit weary now - you should post a bump pic so I can compare (actually all you pg ladies should do that) - I'm so nosey  

Kidscoach - hope you are on road now to full recovery   - what are your plans?

Mustard - are you still planning to have ET on 6th?

Well, time to either get on with some marking or put my feet up & catch up on a bit of TV in front of coal fire - tough decision   

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

Hope you are all well.  Sarah, you are so good at replying to everyone's posts, well done you!!

Had my baseline today, went well, everything looking as it should and waiting for my call to tell me when to start the dreaded injections   Anyhow, 14 follies showing on each ovary so they are starting me slow and hoping they can keep it under control this time - fingers crossed.  EC will be a couple of weeks and we are going for blasts so 1 week later for ET.  Can't wait now just hoping that I get lots, but no tooooo many lovely big fat eggs that want to implant and get me pg!  Trying to be really positive, still feeling great though although a bit weary.

Will update you with progress

Love to you all    

Flo-Jo x


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Flo-jo - good news that you can start tx, wishing you loads of luck for this cycle  

Sarah69 - I agree with Flo-jo, you are brilliant at replying to posts and keeping up with everybody's news.  I've uploaded a photo which should be at the side of my post - taken in the nursery a couple of days ago.  As you can see my bump isn't massive, but it's big enough for me!  Did you get up to date with your marking?  Your week-end away sounded lovely!  

Ritz - good luck with your down-regging, shame about your clinic not doing treatments at week-end, I think mine was the same, so they try their best to control things with the drugs.  Seems a bit silly though doesn't it, when other medical services are available 7 days a week!

Red - it sounds like you are under a lot of pressure at work, so it's sounds like you've made the right decision to delay tx for a month.  Hope things settle down at work so that you can relax and prepare for next month.

Witters - I hope my labour and birth goes smoothly, I've heard about the remaining twin turning into position as soon as the first one is born, it's amazing isn't it?  Hope you are well and getting plenty of food and rest.

Mel - hope you are having a rest and enjoying your maternity leave. 

Hope - did you have a good birthday?

I went out for a Thai meal on my birthday with DH and some friends then on Saturday we had a drive to the Yorkshire Dales and went for a walk.  Not really done much this week, just relaxing and trying to get some rest inbetween some last minute baby shopping!

Anyway, take care everyone, Liz


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Right bear with me I'm going to try personals - sorry if I miss anyone or don't get something right  

Sarah - your weekend sounds lovely - what a nice DH you have.

Kidzcoach - hope youre embies are back on board and that all is going well.

Flo Jo - So glad your baseline scan was ok today and sending your lots of fat follie (but not too many) vibes! 

Hope - Hope you had a lovely weekend away.

Witters - you sound like you've got your hands full there with those two.

Liz - enjoy your rest and shopping.

Red -   for cancelling but you're right to do so if it doesn't feel right. I think it's braver to cancel than to go ahead so well done on making such a hard decision.

Ritz - I'm totally with you on the pain of OHSS  .  Hope your D/R goes ok with minimum side effects.

Well I had my scan today to check the lining which was a lovely 10.3 mm thick and all as it should be, so we're definitely on for ET on the 6th.  Getting excited and nervous all in one now.  Six days and counting!

Love to all
Mustard
x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Me again  

Just a quickie as got to be out again before 7 - Kate is going on her first ever 'camp weekend' with the Brownies so got to be briefed on what she needs to take - yes - that will mean that me & DH will get another 2 nights together this weekend!!   - planning to go to the picture to see an adult film - actually just realised what that sounds like   - not THAT kind of 'adult film'   - I mean we normally only ever get to see kiddies films   You will all know what I mean in the not-too-distant-future   - typically its unfortunately not the 'fertile window' at the mo when me & DH have all this romantic time together, but still plan to have some fun  

Flo-jo - really interested to hear how it all goes with your BLASTs as, as I said earlier, I will try for them next ICSI & push like crazy for a fresh transfer this time. I always have about that no. of follies too & lots of eggs (hence they cancel ET due to OHSS worries) - but after more than one cycle they get much better at judging the drug doses & I haven't overstimmed last 2 times despite their fears. I guess you had better start on the quality protein & fluids & all that tho 

Liz - I love the bump photo!!   - it is a very neat bump & you look great - also the nursery is lovely - so fresh & bright looking - I like the wooden floor. Such exciting times for you!! 

Mustard - glad your scan went well & all systems go for you   

Well - DH just in from work so better make him a quick cuppa before my debriefing!

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Just a quickie from me to say Hi as me and DH hvae just got in from being out all day in Liverpool.

Good luck to all those down regging and just had scans.

Hi to everyone.  I will be back later or tomorrow for personals.

Love Mel xx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi

Hope everyone is having a good week-end.

Sarah - hope you enjoy the film, glad you like the nursery, we kept it quite plain, then we can add accessories once the baby arrives.

Mustard - not long until your ET, let us know how it goes  

Hi to everyone else.

Liz


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Liz you look great!

Not long to go now.  Has the last few weeks dragged for you?  Its dragging for me.

Hi everyone

Mel x


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Strangers  

We still have no broadband at home - apparently not possible because we're too far out in the sticks !!?!!

I'm babysitting my god daughter so have sneaked onto her PC to send you a quick message.Just wanted to let you know that I think of you all often and wonder how you're all doing.

Loads of love to you  all. Big kisses to your twins Witters,and big love to you of course. I really miss our chats   Sarah - miss your very funny posts    Hugs to you, and to Yogi - not long now- bet you can't believe it    ANd Liz - any day now. So happy for you honey - you were one of the first to post on this thread,so it's definitely your turn! Bighugs x ANd you're next Debs -  loads of baby dust to you for next week. I have everything crossed for you.

Love and dust to everyone else too.

Sebastian is the most beautiful gift - I thank my lucky stars - and my clinic - for him every single day. He's such a happy chilled out little soul. I'm sure that's because he was frozen once upon a time. 

Better go. Will try to get to an internet cafe soon....

Lots and lots of love x x x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya 

How are you all ??.........

Cecille lovely to hear from you .....so glad you & Sebastian are ok XXXX

Liz .....OMG !!!! ......not long for you now ......

Hope everyone else is ok ??......

Well i went to see consultant & had scan 2 days ago  & unfortunatly my little boy has got too much fluid around him .....this could cause me to go into prem labour at any time !! .. the girls levels are 'normal' ........ they could try & give me drugs to reduce the fluid but it will reduce hers aswell or they can aspirate the fluid out around the boy but it could come back worse or again put me in prem labour ........ got to see consultant on Wed afternoon for him to decide what to do   ..... im so worried ........

Also.....ive got a rash & cant stop scratching my stomach ....the consultant did blood tests to try & see what it is ......as the creams ive been prescribed aren't doing anything ..... 

SORRY its a me post ....but im so very scared ......

Love HopeXXXXXx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hope - I'm so sorry I left you out in last night's post   I knew I'd forget somebody... SOrry you're having a worrying time. Try not to get too upset though - hopefully everything will be fine - they're probably just being extra cautious. Wait and see what the consultant says on wednesday. Fingers crossed all will be ok 

C x x x


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Evening everyone

Just a quick one from me, but thought I best let you all know that on THursday 1st Feb I gave birth to John William, 2 weeks early, all is well and came home yesterday, he weighed 8lbs and is the most precious gift.  I will post more when I get a chance,

Chris F


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

HI all, gosh you have all been busy  

Chris - big congrats on the safe arrival of John William  

Hope - so sorry hun on your latest news. sending your babies   and hoping wednesdays appointment will bring some good news  

Cecile - great that your little one is developing well, Sebastian sounds delightful  

mel and Liz - not long now ladies - how very exciting. cannot wait to experience all this  

Sarah - did you enjoy your adult film?  

mustard - good luck for ET..... 

Flo-jo - great news on your baseline...what dose are they starting you on? 

Red and witters - hello   hope you are both well.

forgive me if i missed anyone   still feel very much the newbie

I'm well into down-regging now, feeling fine but very tired this time around. Baseline is on the 12th. I'm trying to be positive - it's gotta be my turn soon right   very busy with work, but it keeps my brain occupied, and trying to have some time to just be - though not too much as i tend to err on the side of negativity  

take care all, ritz.


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS CHRIS & DH ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR PRECIOUS LITTLE BUNDLE ....JOHN WILLIAM !! ...  

Wonderful news ......hope your all well

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Cecille, so happy to hear from you and hear that all is well with you guys!! I've missed you!!!!

Hope my darling, I'm so sorry you are having this worrying time.  Try and stay strong and positive as scared as I'm sure you must be.  You haven't gone into pre-term labour yet and may not.  Witters had her twins around 30 weeks and on another site I use a girl has just had her twins at 26 weeks and they are doing well too.  Please keep us posted on what they say to you.  I'm thinking of you.

Chris - HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND DH on your baby boy.  Two weeks early I could deal with that.  I'm so happy for you.

Ritz - Glad the Down regging is going well.  I can't wait for you to experience this either.  Someone now needs to take Chris' place and then there will be Liz and I and Hope.

Hi to everyone else.

Love to you all

Mel xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Hope- sorry to hear that you are having a stressfull time     Let us know how it goes on Wednesday.

Chris - Huge congratulations.     You must be  on 

Yogi - how are things with you ?

Liz - not long now.  

Ritzowner - how era things with d/regging ?  Any horrible symptoms ?


mustard -  for transfer tomorrow.        

Sarah - Hows the training for the run going ?

Nothing much happening to me, back at work fulltime now just trying to get work organised so I can take time off for my ET next month.  I have decided to take 3 weeks off, a week before when I am away with a friend to a country house hotel for some pampering, then 2 weeks off after ET.

 to everyone I've missed.

Red


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Red

Lovely to hear from you!!!

Sounds like you have got a good plan there for your next cycle.  Especially the country house hotel and pampering.

I'm doing okay thanks for asking just waiting it out now.  Got our last antenatal class tomorrow night.

Love to everyone

Mel xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hope and Liz I just read back and saw I missed your birthdays  

Hope you both had the most amazing days!!! Next year you will get mummy cards too!

5 weeks to due date and counting.  I'm going a bit   waiting.  Hope you are on DH's list of people to text when Poohbear makes her entrance.  I'd love you to let the girls know for me if you would.

Love to you all

Mel xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya !!

How are you all ??.........

Red, Ritz.... good to hear from you ..... ...... hope your ok ....

Liz how are you ??.....

Mel hun ....5 WEEKS OMG !!! .......how very exciting !! ........ ive done the same as you my dh has your mobile listed to text as & when anything happens (hopefully not for a while yet tho ! ).....

Is everyone else ok ??.......

Just seen midwife & everything 'ok' just got low blood pressure now :-/ said its a wonder i havent fainted ! ....oh well its never dull with me ehh ..... got 2nd parent craft class tonight .... hopefully me & dh are going aroung the neo~natel unit ......

Just having a new lounge carpet fitted .... i must be mad going for such a light colour with a dog & 2 babies on the way & a very clumsy DH !! ..... good job you can clean it with 50% bleach !! ....& got new sofas being deilvered tommorrow ! ..... jobs have needed doing for a while now ...so getting them sorted slowly .......

Anyway hope your ALL ok

Love HopeXXXXXXx


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

just to let you know .. unfortunately none of my three blasts survived the thawing so we have had to adandon the tx.

Thank you everyone for your thoughts  

Mustard
x


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Mustard

 how dissappointing for you and DH after all you have been through.  I really don't know what to say, other than take care and look after yourself.  My thoughts are with you at this difficult time. 

Liz


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hope - I hope you are not too worried about your little boy, sounds like you are keeping busy at home.  Hopefully your meeting tomorrow with the consultant will help.  I'm fine thanks, can't believe I am so close to my due date!

Mel - hi, not long for you now, most people say the last month drags on although I think it's passed fairly quickly for me, I might not be saying that if I go overdue though!

Red - what a great idea to take 3 weeks off during your tx.  I always took a week off after ET and I think this helped me to focus on looking after myself and relaxing.  

Ritz - glad your downregging isn't too bad and hope all goes well at your baseline scan next Monday.

Chris F - you beat me to it!!!  CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of John William, and hope you are both well.  

Cecilie - great to hear from you, glad that you and Sebastian are well.

All is well with me, although the baby is in a slightly posterior position, so I'm trying to lean forward and keep active to turn the baby to the 'optimal fetal position'!!  Feel a bit tired and achy this afternoon, so maybe thats a sign of pre-labour!?!?  Anyway going to have a nice cup of tea and relax for a bit.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Awww Mustard .......so sorry to hear your news ......   

take care

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Hello all 

I'm sorry for disappearing from this thread for a few weeks, and I will reply to you all personally later, but I just wanted to say to Mustard that I am so devastated for you and have spent most of the afternoon shedding tears of frustration - why is it so bloody hard?  
You have my number if you want to chat 
Take care of you and your H x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi,

Mustard- I'm sorry to hear your news  

Hope - How did it og yesterday ?  Hope everything is fine  

 to everyone else (must dash, off to work )

Red


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

mustard - so sorry hun  

hope - how are those babies of yours?

i'm doing okay, baseline monday but no AF as yet so hoping things will pan out okay  

cardiff is covered in a blanket of white - very pretty but not practical. still it's a good reason to stay home and do some work on that dissertation of mine  

hi to eveyone, ritz


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Hope your all ok ??.......

Thanks for asking after me & babies ........saw Consultant at 5pm on Wed night ..& even more fuild was around the boy ....& the fluid was reducing around the girl .....so he decided there & then to remove some of the fluid around the boy .....which was quite good as i didnt get chance to get nervous ..the whole procedure took about 30 min .....it was so very strange & upseting to see my little boy wriggling around while also watching the needle move around him ....in the end he took off 2litres of fluid .....checked both babies & they were fine ....but i had to be kept in overnight just incase of probs ........had loads of monitoring done which was lovely as they were both moving round loads esp the girl as she hadnt got any space b4 ..even my consultant called the little boy a 'bully' .....so got home tea time last night .....have been told to rest as prem labour could still occur at any time ...... if the fluid comes back next week(got scan tue p.m) then they can drain it again (just once more)...if it comes back after 30 weeks , they will start me as they say its better for the babies ...... 
Ive just got to take it as easy as possible now ....not that i was planning on going out much due to the snow/ice....just got to repack my hospital bag ...... just incase ........, no one knows why this happened & said its just one of those things .....

Anyway how are YOU ALL ??........

Is the snow really bad where you are ??........

Hope your all ok

Love n hugs

HopeXXXXxxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hope - so nice to see your post, I am glad that everything went well on Wednesday,         for scan next week

A big   to everyone else.

take care

Red


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Hope

Glad that everything went well on Wednesday, you were very brave.  Fingers crossed that no more fluid returns.  Take care and get plenty of rest.

Liz


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks Red & Liz........

Hope your both ok ....not long for you now Liz !! ........

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Sorry I've not posted for a few days I'm just starting to struggle now in these last few weeks.  I'm just so tired and impatient waiting now!  Plus I tend to try and relax in the hope I can feel Poohbear move some more as her movements are slowing down now.  But I'm told thats normal as long as I get 10 a day as she has less room.

Mustard - I'm so very sorry to hear about your blasts.  I can't imagine how you are feeling.  Take some time with your DH  

Liz - you lucky thing the last few weeks passing quickly.  I'm just ready now but know its just a little too soon for her to show up.  Hope you are managing to get your baby in the right position.


Hope - sweetie what a rough few days you have had.  I'm so glad all went well on Wednesday.  You are so very very brave and strong!!!  I'm just so sure all will be okay.  You keep us posted.  I can't wait to get the text from your DH when it happens but not for quite a few weeks yet so you stay rested okay.


Ritz - Glad all is going well and wishing you heaps of luck for your baseline scan on MOnday   

Red - Hi there how are you doing sweetie?

Hi to everyone else

Love Mel xxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi all, you've gone very quiet  

just wanted to let you know my baseline scan was fine - despite an awol AF only showing yesterday after i peed on a stick  

i could have started stimms today but asked to wait till tomorrow so it will take the fri/mon EC out of the picture. I said after OHSS over the weekend last time i felt nervous and the nurse was happy to wait till tomorrow - so now EC will be any weekday from the 26th  

thanks for the support girls, i'm very nervous re OHSS but my dose has dropped to 150iu puregon which it was the first IVF where i had no problems - so here's hoping!

love to you all, ritz.


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi girls, well update from me 

Been stimming since Sat 3rd, went for a scan last Thursday, quite an ordeal getting there in the snow – ended up having a head on collision with an Audi A3 en-route  !! Written off both cars and feeling rather sore & achy just to add insult to injury.  Anyhow finally got there 3 hours late (oh and had to call on a friend to pick me & DH up from the crash site to take us to Bourn although until that moment he didn’t know anything about the treatment! )

So when we finally made it, scan showed plenty of follies, not too many but some largish and some small, went off feeling quite happy , sticking on my 150 Gonal-F.  Went back Saturday for another scan, number had increased significantly, had a blood test and Gonal-F reduced to 75 for Sat and nothing Sunday and advised that they would not do fresh transfer because of the huge numbers – again.  I was distraught    to say the least, after all this time, going back on the pill to try and balance my hormones etc.  As DH tried to say though, if I hadn’t done all that and still hyperstimulated I would have been even more annoyed.  Tried to do some retail therapy in Cambridge but really was not feeling very joyful.  Had to go to a Christening on Sunday - just what I needed – not!! 

Anyhow, back in again yesterday, lots of big follies growing nicely, they were very pleased with me, had my blood test and hormones looking a little more under control and apparently fresh transfer now not entirely ruled out but it will depend upon the number of follies aspirated & eggs retrieved! 

Anyhow, back in 7.30am tomorrow (thank goodness I live only 30 mins from Bourn) – really not looking forward to it as I can only imagine after last year how I will feel although I didn’t end up in hospital I did feel absolutely dreadful for 2 weeks.  Added to which I have a wedding on Friday which I really want to go to but I am currently not holding out to many hopes!

So we shall see what happens tomorrow… I so want fresh transfer but not if it is going to make me poorly.

Will update you all once back home and with access to email (might not be a couple of days but will see what I can do!)

   

Love

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Flo-Jo -   for tomorrow.  Looks like you have had a difficult time the last few days but hopefully everything will go smoothly from now on.

Ritz - best wishes for the stimming, hers hoping everything is OK now you are on a reduced dose.

Yogi and Liz - not long now. 

Hope - best wishes for your scan tomorrow.  Hope that little boy of yours is behaving and not hogging all the space. 

Witters- not seen you about here recently , hope everything is going well with you and the twins.

Well my AF started today and I have phoned the clinic so it looks like I will be having my FET this month.  I have to use OPK's from day 10 then phone the clinic when I get a positive result, so I will be testing from the 22nd and I have told my body I WILL be having my surge on the 27th and the transfer will be on the 3rd of March.  We will see how well my body responds to my orders ! 

Hope you are all well

take care

Red


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning !!

Hope your all ok ??......

Ritz hope the stimms are going ok ??.....how are you feeling ??  

Flo~Jo .....OMG !! what a nightmare you've had .... how did your appointment go today ??  

Red ....WOW !! ....how exciting ! ..........  .......

Mel how are you ??..... not long now ...... hope little Miss Pooh Bear is behaving ??.....

Witters ...how are you all ??.......

Hope EVERYONE else is ok ??.......XXXXXXXX

Well..... i had my scan yest & the boys fluid has gone up slightly which is still ok apparrently...but the girls fluid has reduced shes hardly got any around her ..... if i cant feel her move ive got to go back asasp ......& my consultant(saw a different one yest as he was on hols)..will see me next Wed to make a decision when they've got to come out  ......

I know in my heart that when i go in next week , i will be admitted & either started or c/sect........which is worrying as i'll only be 30 wks + 4 days but i just want them safe ......

Does the worrying ever end ??.....

Happy Valentines to you all .......

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hope you poor old thing - will be keeping my fingers crossed for you & your two little ones!

Red - lets hope all goes well for you as well this month.

Well, back from EC this morning and fingers crossed for me all looks quite positive.  Had 28 follies aspirated from which they got 25 eggs miles better than last year, 34 eggs from 74 follies.  My hormone levels have levelled and I am right on the edge of where they recommend fresh transfer or FET - OMG what a decision to make lying in hospital dosed up to the eyeballs after a general!  Added to which they had already advised us to go for ICSI just before I went down to try and increase my fert rate (last year only 6 fert out of the 17 I had after egg share 35% which is very low) so masses of major decisions to make on a very traumatic day.

Anyhow, we decided, rightly or wrongly to go for fresh blast transfer the fact that I have the choice rather than being told to freeze all made me think it has to be the right thing to do.  So my 25 little darlings are now doing their stuff, hopefully with ICSI we get a better fert rate and they go on to blast over the next 5 days with ET due, hopefully Monday!!!  Such a huge turnaround - after all thee tests last week I fully expected to freeze all - lets hope we made the right decision.

Anyhow, feeling relatively OK at the moment, hoping it lasts (got a wedding Friday and really want to go!) not the Best way to spend valentines day but it will be great if it all works out.   

Keep you posted

Flo-Jo


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

I hope everything works out for you Hope, what a worrying time  .  I'm sure the consultants know what they are doing and you will be in good hands.  I think Witters delivered at 30 weeks didn't she?  Take care.

Red - good luck for your FET

Flo-jo  - you are probably recovering from your EC right now, I hope it went well and they got plenty of eggs, but not too many.  Fingers crossed you can have a fresh transfer  

Ritzi - not long until your EC  

Mel - hi, hope you are keeping busy and making the most of being able to get out and about.  I'm a bit bored and frustrated now as I can't really go out much in case my waters break, or if contractions start.  I'm trying to stay active though and sitting forward as I still think baby is slightly posterior. 

Hi to everyone else.

Liz


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Flo- jo - it all sounds very promising!  I'm really pleased for you, 25 eggs is brilliant, looks like you'll have plenty of embies/blasts to freeze too!  May be you could go to the wedding for a short time on Friday, would be better than missing it if you really want to go!??

Liz


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Blimey, I've missed loads!!

Cecilie, Hello Hun!!  It was GREAT to see you, I have missed you so much too!  Glad that you areall getting on so well.  Trust you to be out in the sticks with no broadband - tut tut!  We had a big dish once on trial from Tiscali, maybe you could look into something like that?  You are bound to beable to pick up a satalite 

Hope, best of luck to you hun!  My waters broke at 29w2d and I delivered at 3:35am at 30w3d.  It is extremely scary, but keep positive and calm and all will be well.  SCBU is a scary place but try to remember that all the beeps are just monitoring and they will be in the best place.  Everyone there are experts and very experienced so although hard you will need to put your trust in them.  They are on your side   My two are perfect as will your two and we just get to meet them that bit earlier and so have more time to get to know eachother   If you plan to breastfeed, I would highly recommend the IsisIQ duo breast pump.  It is about £250, but you will get good use with it and it is really comfortable and gives you a great result.  I tried with the hospital medula one and it was awful, rubbed terrible and didn't get my milk in - always harder anyway when your babies aren't with you.

Mustard, so very sorry  

Liz, we need to meet your little one!  Good luck!  Enjoy all those curries!

Flo-Jo, how scary!  Best of luck for transfer!

Chris, congratulations on your new blue bundle!  Looking forward to all the details!

Big hello's to everyone!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning !!

Hope your all ok ??......

Flo~Jo ...fantastic news on your embies !!......keeping everything crossed for you XX

Liz .....hope your ok ?? hope i dont jump the queue & get there b4 you ! ......

Witters ...hope your all ok , thanks for your reasuring words (as usual X)......the 1st thing i did when the told me about our situation was come on hear & read all through your posts to see when you had Miles & Keidlih.....& how much they weighed.... i know everyone is different just needed to see a positive outcome .......

When & if the babies are in SCBU can you see them ay time ?? and is it only me & dh who can visit them ??...

So far all ok , both wriggling around .im so going to miss that ......sounds daft but i live them movning inside me .....

Hope everyone ok

Take care

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hold on to every day of those wriggles! I still miss that feeling.  

It was Myles' water bag that broke and after 8 days of a leaking bag, he developed an infection.  He was 2lb 12oz when he was born, but all skin and bone, literally.  I'm sure he would have been bigger had his waters not broken so early.  Keilidh was 3lb 9oz.  Take a look at my blog (link in siggie) and have a look at the 'May' photo's.  Be prepared to see them so tiny yet perfectly formed 

As for the SCBU, how it worked at my hospital was that SCBU mum's were in side wards, so not flung in a ward full of mum's with babies.  You generally stay in for atleast a week depending on your delivery and recovery.  During that time, they encourage you to go down and do their 'care's' (top and tails and nappy changing) and feed them.  I went down 3 times in the day.  I woke, pumped, had my breakfast.  Showered, pumped then went down around 10am.  I would then come up for lunch at 12 noon, pump, rest and go down again for their 3pm care.  I would then come back for dinner an then pop down before I went to bed to say goodnight.  Depending on their health, you can also get them out and cuddle them.  They like 'kangeroo care' as this is skin to skin contact.  Wear something loose or ideally button up for easy access.  

They also say that expressing by their incubators encourages milk flow and will provide screens.  Once you have expressed, they'll give you bottles and a fridge/freezer to put it straight into for their feeds.  Initially they will be tube fed as they cannot suckle just yet.  I think it's about 34? weeks that they start to practice that.  The tube will go down through their nose and into their stomache.  Before each feed, they will 'test the tube'.  They will draw up stomache content through a syrine and test it on some litmus paper.  This tells them that it's in the right place.  Then they will put a syringe in the tube and let the milk drip in at it's own pace.  They will have a doctors round (ours was about 9:30am) which is useful to be around at.  Any procedures they do they will let you be there (unless it's an emergency situation or if they think it will upset you too much).  They are your children and they will recognise that.

Every time you visit, you will need to wash your hands.  Good idea to stock up on handcream as by the emd of it your skin will be very dry!  For twins they encourage handwashing between the two.  They may provide a gel which is useful for the twin to twin cleanse.  They say that close family can visit if parents wish them to.  No more than 3 people per baby and they must stay quiet.  Cuddles will only be allowed by a parent.  When they get out of intensive care and into the nursary and into a standard cot, grandparents may cuddle at the wish of a parent.

Once you get to go home, you can visit or call whenever you wish.  I used to get there for their 8am care and leave after their 7pm care.  As time went by and I lived 5 minutes away, I came for 3 cares in the day but went home inbetween to get things organised for their homecoming.  You should be issued with a parking permit.  Ours lasted for 2 weeks that got renewed after that time.  Instead of the £4.50 it cost up £1 per day.


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO WITTERS   

HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY, LIZ


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Happy Birthday Witters ......   

Hope you have had a lovely day .........

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thank you!!


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Witters - happy birthday.  If you look through here you have probably given more helpful & practical advice for us all than you can get anywhere - thankyou for that (especially when you have your 2 precious bundles to care for!)

My update - feeling bloated & uncomfortable , heat pads stuffed down my knickers and getting very very fed up with drinking loads of milk.  I have to say, a high protein diet really does make you very full.  On the plus side though,  of my 25 embies, 22 were suitable for ICSI and as of this afternoon 15 have fertilised and they say 1 or 2 may also come through!!  This is a fert rate of about 65% as opposed to 35% last time so very pleased we went down the ICSI route - I know we will never know if it made the difference but at least it is a massive improvement !!  Well chuffed as you can imagine .  Obviously a long way to go yet until ET but so far so good.

Anyhow, have to ring again tomorrow and am keeping everything crossed for continued positive results.

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Flo~Jo ......thats FANTASTIC news well done !!  .........

Witters ....hope youve had a lovely day & thanks for your advise & support your a star !!

Hope everyone else ok

Love HopeXXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Flo-Jo, that is a fantastic fertilisation rate!  We only had 5 that dropped to 3 overnight out of the 25 eggs.  Fingers crossed they will hold on tight once they are in their new, very welcoming home!  Sorry you are finding the milk diet hard.  I was lucky, I love milk!  Even now I drink a litre a day, I love the stuff and oddly enough find it the easiest thing to drink!  My DH thinks I'm crazy!  Rest well!!


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Flo Jo ... fingers crossed for the embies and hope you get some nice strong blasts. 

Well we're back on the treatment, I'm currently on the pill and will start stimming 3 weeks today.  My consultant is not going to down reg me this time.  I'm going to be on a reduced level of gonal f, with lots of scans to check for too many follicles. They're not going to let me go above 8 follicles (had 15 last time), and then I'll only have one Ovitrelle injection.  I'm petrified of ending up in hospital again but I have no choice as we're not going to give up yet!

Can anyone let me know how they and their consultants dealt with a second treatment after OHSS, and what you did differently to prevent it happening again.  Thanks

Mustard
xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

hope - really hoping for you lovely that things go okay next week   you're being very brave at what must be a scary time. stay strong hun.....

mustard - 
My first IVF i had 150iu reduced to 100iu, then upped to 150iu and had 8 follicles, 8 eggs, 8 embryos. 
My second IVF i had 200iu, 18+ follies, 10 eggs (5 eggs as i egg-shared) and 4 embryos. I developed OHSS the day of EC and so ET was cancelled. I'm now doing IVF following the OHSS in november. My puregon dose has been lowered from 200iu last time to 150iu for 7 days, then a scan on monday will decide whether to reduce/up it. then i will have scans every other day till EC (hopefully 26th). nothing else has changed for me and like you i'm terrified of OHSS again, but a small part of me is now hoping that i haven't understimmed this time    sending you  

Witter - happy belated birthday. How was it being a mummy for this one?  

Flo-jo - 15 embies...well done you   keep up the fluids hun  

yogi and liz - not long now ladies  

red - hope you body is listening carefully to your date requirements  

I'm still stimming - and have also had a virus and throat infection this week, i'm so hoping it hasn't affected my precious eggies   i'm on antibiotics, paracetamol etc which is a worry but alas there is nothing i can do. I'm drinking +++ and hoping for the best really. scan on monday so we'll see where we are then. just wish i could see inside and know what was happening  

take care all, ritz.


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hello Ladies....

I just thought id let you know, that *YOGI* ... is currently in hospital after being taken in on Thursday with high bp ... as far as i know at the moment she is in hospital - and in induced labour ....

I will give you an update as soon as i get one, but my guess is that YOGI will be a mummy at some point today .....  

Baby will be 3 weeks early.... 

Come on YOGI were all routing for you - Push my luvie   

Sweetcheeks xxx​


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Sweetcheeks - thank you for letting us know about Yogi.  That's a bit of a shock!  Hope everything is OK, I'm sure it will be.  Looks like you have beat me to it Mel!!

Flo-jo - excellent news for your embies - what is the update so far?  When will you have your blasts transferred?  Tomorrow?  Wishing you the best of luck  

Ritzi - I'm sure your throat infection won't affect your eggs, not long until you have your scan on Monday.

Mustard - sorry I can't help you as I never got to have a fresh cycle after OHSS as my 3rd FET got me a BFP.  Good luck with your treatment.

Hope - how are you?  Hope everything is OK with the twins.

Witters - hope you enjoyed your first birthday as a mum.

My news is I had a stretch and sweep yesterday and the midwife said I could go into labour at any time as my cervic is soft and beginning to dilate.  I had a show this morning, so I'm hoping that things might happen this week-end, but I'm really nervous about labour and birth so wish me luck!  I am also booked to be induced next Friday if nothing has happened before then.  So if I'm not around for a few days I may be in hospital, but will post as soon as I get home. 

Have a good week-end everyone, Liz


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

All happening on here this weekend then!

Mel - hopping all has gone well and you are now a mummy of a lovely bundle.

Liz - best of luck - sounds like your turn is soon.

Mustard - I started on 150 rather than 225, had a scan after 5 days, then blood tests and scans every other day, reduced my does to 75 on day 8 of stimming and ovitrelle with no drugs on day 9.

On my front, yesterday we still had 15 embies but reduced to 10 this morning - a bit disappointed at a sudden reduction but I know it was to be expected.  I have been trying to research the average rate for blasts - all I can find is that somewhere between 25-60% of fertilised embies make it to blast giving me a range of 4-9 but I know it could be anything and possibly nothing - so i remain positive.

Went to my friends wedding yesterday, feeling like a hefalump - wore "hold it all in pants" to try and keep my bloated belly under control - very sexy I looked as well! But generally felt OK - hoping to keep it up.  Transfer set for Monday pm so fingers crossed!!

Lots of love

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Yogi - thinking of you, hope it has all gone well. 

Flo-jo -  Glad to hear you are feeling well,   for monday.  What have you got planned for the 2ww ?

Ritz-  How are you feeling ?  Try not to worry, i'm sure your egges will be develpoing perfectly.

Hope-  Thinking of you, hope everythinig is fine.

Liz- looks like it will be very soon for you, how do you feel ?

Sarah - where are you ?  Are you AWOL ?   Hope everything is going well with you.

Nothing much happening with me, just trying to have relaxing time before FET in a couple of weeks.  DP off out with his friend and I am obsessing on FF.  Went for a facial today and it was very relaxing and going to yoga tomorrow morning.  Better watch not to get too relaxed or my body with forget to have its surge.  

Speak to you all later

Red


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone 

It has been so busy!! Sorry I've not been around for the past week but just wanted to catch up.

Mustard - so sorry to hear your blasts didn't make it       - that is such sad news - last thaw I had out of 10 only 3 made it (despite 4/4 making it the time before!) & I cried all of the car journey back to my house from the lake district I was so disappointed. Glad you are back on the strand tho!

Chris & Celilie - I know you won't be likely to get to pick up message on here message so will PM you both - such exciting news Chris having a boy!! & at 8lb just as well he was a bit early! 

Thinking of Mel & sending loads of     - Hope, please pass thet on if you text her.

Hope - as for you also sending    - sorry that it looks like you won't be able to keep your babies to full term, but at 30 wks I am sure you will all be fine   - is there anyone on FF you are in touch with now Mel is busy herself (!)? If not I'll PM you my mob no. as we will all be dying to know how you & the twins get on.

Liz - my sisters baby (due in 4 wks) is now in posterior position so she spends her time watching TV on all fours with her bum in the air!! I think fresh pineapple can also help to get things moving so maybe give that a try?  I hesitate to tell you this, but phoned up another friend yesterday to see if she had gone into labour yet & her husband informed me that she had had a very fast labour - in fact about 15 minutes & that he had delivered him himself!! Don't worry tho, it was their second - first babies don't tend to come very fast at all!

Flo-jo - so sorry to hear of your crash - what a scare! - but glad you are OK - the most important thing   - sounds like your ICSI is going so well   15 embies is brilliant. Will they take them all to blast then? (& then freeze remaining blasts?). You are lucky your hospital have let you go ahead with ET as mine have a strict 20 egg cut off point which always catches me out so I never get fresh ET despite last time having only exactly 20 eggs collected & only very mild signs of OHSS (as per usual)  Glad you made it to the wedding   - will send   your way on monday.

Ritz - glad that your EC has been rescheduled & hopefully that will put your mind at ease - hope things continue to go well with your stimming hun   

Witters - glad things are all good with you - always so touching to hear about your tiny babies & their miracle story!  

Debs - thinking of you & hope all's well.. 

Red - hey - just tried to post at same time as you & nearly freaked at red 'warning' message as thought I'd lost my long post!   - you have done the right thing taking time out before ET & should have a lovely time being pampered - I went for massage with my sis on 1st day of my half term hols & it was blissful. I am sure that your time for a bit of luck must be due...  

Well, better get back to my DH & Sat night, but so busy at mo I know I will struggle to post again, but just wanted you to know I am thinking of you all..

..by the way, as for me my cycle gets shorter & shorter every month on the Met & ovulating regularly now for the first time in my life - so plenty of pairs of knickers ruined by 'lassoes' of egg white CM   (have you all missed me!  ) Anyway, still not pg but me & DH doing our best   - & if all fails ICSI no.4 scheduled now for start of May.


Sarah69 xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya


Just a quicky as im off to bed ........

Just had text from Yogi/Mel ...... induction hasnt worked so shes having a c~section tommorrow morning ! 

Shes gonna be a mommy tommorrow !! 

Nite nite 

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi Sarah ........

Lovey to hear from you XX

Could you please I.M me your number if you dont mind .. just incase  ......

Hope your ok 

Take care

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

I was just about to give you the update on mel  but it looks like you beat me too it Hope 2 be     

xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning !!

I have great pleasure & honor of letting you know that ...........

Yogi/Mel's husband sent me a text ........

     KASEY~LEE WAS BORN 10.06 AM TODAY WEIGHING 5LB 9OZ MOM & BABY BOTH FINE !!    

Dear Mel & Lee

I can't explain how pleased i am for you both .....welcome to the world Kasey~Lee ......

Thanks for letting me know !!

Love to you all

HopeXXXXX


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS TO MEL & DH ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL​ OF KASEY-LEE
  

WELCOME TO THE WORLD KASEY-LEE


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

*congratulations mel & dh on the birth of kasey lee!!   *


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Congratulations Mell and DH!!  Welcome Kasey-Lee!  What a gorgeous name 

Sorry that labour and delivery sounds traumatic but wonderful that you are both safe and well.  Well done!  All you have to do is enjoy your new family now.  It willbe tough for the first few weeks, but it will soon get better I promise


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Mel & DH - very many congratulations - here's hoping all is well with you all and you get home soon.

Well had 2 blasts transferred this morning, apparently both eggscellent (!) quality!!  3 more frozen & 5 others still with the embryologist to see if they might progress to blast tomorrow for freezing.  So thrilled - now at home for the afternoon trying to relax & take it easy before having to go in for work tomorrow.

Test day next Thursday - heres hoping for good news.   

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yay Flo-Jo!  I'm thinking that now that Mel has delivered her snowbaby, you have replaced the link with starting to grow yours!  Congratulations you pregnant lady!!  Well, you are until proven otherwise right?!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

YYIIIPPPPEEEEEEE Flo~jo !! ........thats brilliant !! .....well done ....im feeling so positve for you ......mine were blasts (frozen at embryo then defrosted & taken to blasts ) & look at me !! .....

Now i hope your taking it easy ??..... you'd better be !! ......

Really pleased for you ........

Hope everyone else is ok ??.......

Im ok .....just 'clock watching ' till Wed @3.30pm ......

Take care

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Flo-jo - so glad to hear that you have had two blasts safely transferred - now take it easy & try to stay +ve & ejoy having your embies back where they belong  

Ritz - are you still around? How you feeling on the stims?

Hi to everyone else  

Hope - even more     to you & your babies - we'll all by dying to know how things go on Wednesday & what they decide to do... 

Sarah xx


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Great News – I now have 7 blasts in the freezer!! Plus 3 embies from last year!! So pleased although of course I just hope they are not needed.  So much better than last year, so after feeling very down about OHSS now feeling great.  Just hope the positive news keep coming.  1 day down only 9 to go – 
must stay calm, 
must stay positive, 
must relax – 
must keep reminding myself to do all the above!!!

Hope you are all well

LOL

Flo-Jo x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

HI all

Yogi - huge congrats, you must be over the moon  

hope - sending you   for tomorrow

flojo - great news on the blasts hun....does that mean you test earlier thatn 2ww?  

Hi to witters, liz and red 

sarah thanks for asking - I'm doing okay, day 7 scan showed 9 follies each side but all under 12mm. ? hydro also which i've never had before   I can feel my pelvis is more full than normal but am drinking+++ hoping these follies will grow well   still on 150iu under scan wednesday then they may up/reduce it. will know more then....

ritz.


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Ritz - hi - day 7 looks good.  For OHSS, I was advised to drink more milk and water but more emphasis on teh milk than water (if you can do it!)  Re test day, the day 15 test is from EC date, so from ET it is 10 days.  Yuk, not enjoying the wait - am trying to take it easy, been for a gentle stroll tonight, eating brazil nuts, bought pineabple juice & a pineapple.  Ho hum, can do nothihng other than wait!

Best of luck for you, keep up the good work.

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Mel & DH - very many congratulations - So happy to hear your good news, hope that get home soon.

Flo-jo - Glad everything is going well, it is all sounding very positive, best wishes for the 2ww       

Ritz -   for your scan tomorrow.

Hope - best wishes for your visit to the hospital tomorrow.   

A big   to everyone else.

Nothing much happening with me, busy working trying to get everything under control for my holiday which starts on Friday .


Take care

Red


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi,

Just to let you know, i have been to see Mel & the gorgeous, tiny, but perfect Kasey-Lee today .... 

Both are well, Mummy looks very well & looks like shes taken motherhood like a duck to water and baby Kasey-Lee is under a uv lamp as the moment due to jaundis, but if you ask me she looks perfectly healthy! ​
Kasey-Lee weighed a tiny 5lb's 9oz and to say she is small she has perfect tiny features, i would say her little head could fit in my hand, and when i got my first cuddle with her she felt so light in my arms!!!!

Shes so lovely ..... Im sure mel will put a piccy on once shes home...

Well done Mel & Lee on prouducing such a lovely & perfect little girl 

Luv Sweetcheeks xx​


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for the update Sweetcheeks!  She sounds like an adorable bundle of joy!  I'm used to tiny babies (although not any longer  ) It's just the best feeling to bring such a tiny little thing into a bigger bundle and can take every credit for it.  I'm sure Mel will just love motherhood!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Good luck Hope!! - sending                                              - thinking of you , your DH & the babies & hoping all goes well for you today!!*


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ohhh, yes!  The very best of luck Hope!  We'll be thinking of all four of you!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

THANK YOU !!   ........

Didnt sleep much last night ....not that i normally do anyway  .....

Keeping busy ..already had to bath dog as she rolled in 'fox~poo' at the farm this morning .......YUUUKKKK ....she stunk although im sure she thought she smelt lovely ! .......

Off out with my mom this morning for some retail therepy .....

Ive got both of your phone numbers now in my mobile just incase they admit me .......

Will let you know asap 

Thanks again ...your stars !! 

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Well, it's 5pm now...  I hope they are treating you well Hope!!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

HIYA !!!

Yep im home !!  ........

He said the fluid is still greatly reduced around the girl BUT her placenta is working fine & her heartbeat is fine ......& the boys fluid is still raised but ok at the mo , told me not to unpack my hospital bags & to take each day as it comes & he'll see me next week ....... so thats good ......

Girl is 3lb
Boy is 3lb 9.5oz

So im chuffed , shattered tho this worrying sure takes it out of you ......

Thanks for your support !!

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great!  For record, Myles was 2lb 12oz and Keilidh was 3lb 9oz 'yesterday' so your two are doing great!  Rest very well this week - well right up until you deliver, the more rest you get, the better and longer they will be in you.


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks Witters .......  

XXXXXX


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hope - looking good - as Witters said, take it easy & relax as much as possible.

2WW going v v slow for me.  As always, agonising over every twinge & ache although I know I can not read anythig into it at all.

Mel - if you do check on anytime - hope all is going well - it is good to be updated by sweetcheeks.

LOL

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hope - just checking in to see how you got on - so glad to hear your babies are healthy and such a good weight!  - try to follow your doctors good advice & take things day by day now  - you will probably be one of the few mums to sleep more once their babies are born 

Red - where are you going on your hols? 

Flo-jo - so imressed you got so many frosties at Blast stage as I know they only freeze them at that point if they look really good        - how are you doing at staying calm - 2WW is such a crazy time  

Witters - how are things with your two at the mo? I must catch up on your blog 

Ritz - this dance is for you -

   GROW FOLLIES GROW       GROW FOLLIES GROW       GROW FOLLIES GROW       GROW FOLLIES GROW       GROW FOLLIES GROW   

better go & take Kate to Brownie now...

Thinking of you Debs, Mustard, Lola, Liz (wonder if you're giving birth even as I type!! ) & new-mum Mel 

- see you all soon 

Sarah69 xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

a real quickie cos my bed is calling me

hope - so so thrilled for you hun. take it easy, every day matters  

sarah - very impressed with your follie dance - thank you  

todays scan showed that 10 follies are now 13mm and the other 8 or so are smaller......nurse expects that only the 13mm will continue to grow. I'm happy with that. No sign of OHSS and keeping my dose at 150iu for now. scan on friday  

hi to everyone else, thinking of you all

ritz.


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Ritz - well done that sounds fab - best of luck for your next scan

Sarah - how to stay calm - best tip yet - finish work whilst on 2WW - that way you have so much on your mind about work you haven't' really time to think about the 2WW!  Not probably best advised though.  My timings well completely awry - I thought I would be only starting stimming now and all my treatment would be once I had finished but they bought it forward a month= but it does mean I can think about other things but also if feel like a bit of time off I don't feel so guilty! 

To add insult to injury today I have  a streaming head cold & major headache through my sinuses - have rung the clinic who say I can take paracetamol if needs be - I really don't want to  but I don't think I can function much more as I am.  Anyone got any tips!  I am already taking multivitamins, 1000mg vit C and a vit E supplement.

Staying positive as much as poss.

Flo-Jo x


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Hope - that is great news, I'm really pleased for you and your family to be.  Take care over the next week or few weeks.

Good luck to all those who are cycling at the moment.  Sorry can't get my head round individual replies at the moment!  I'll blame my pregnancy brain!

As the baby has not yet made any attempt to enter the world, I am booked in for induction tomorrow, unless of course something happens today but I would be very surprised if something happens naturally.  Anyway wish me luck, will probably be a few days before you get any news, although I'm hoping I won't be in hospital too long!  So much for my natural water birth!

Speak soon, Liz


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great new Ritz!

Liz, thinking of you!  Easy labour vibes!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi there 

Liz - good luck for tommorrow         - as Witters always says " push through the pain" & as I always say, if that fails, enjoy the Pethidene!!   - we'll be thinking of you - so exciting to think that you will get to meet your new familly member so soon now!! You have come so far since your FETs hun..! Oh no - I'm going to get all emotional at this rate   

Witters - just been reading your blog - what a great Valentine's gift of a full night's sleep from M&K!! (I got roses & pink cava myself) How is the signing going? It makes sense that it would work as babies can understand so much months before they can speak but are quite dextrous - I'd be interested to know how you get on.

Flo-jo - thanks for the advice for my next 2WW  - maybe I should warn the college Principal   - do you have any plans for when you finish then? Have you started knicker checking yet? I am always terrible with that as you all know  

Ritz - glad things are progressing so well with your follies & no signs of OHSS - also glad that you liked my dance   I will do you an even better one when you get a BFP I promise     

Hope - hope you & your babies are fine & getting at least a bit of sleep  

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sarah, the signing is going OK.  It's hard to remember to do it though!  Apparently it can take 6+ weeks for them to pick it up, so it will be a while yet before we get any proper results.  I will keep you posted though!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Liz.............  GOOD LUCK for tommorrow !! .......your going to be a MOMMY very soon !!........ hope it all goes ok  & can't wait to hear your news ....XXXXX

Flo~Jo ......sorry your feeling poorly ..... i also had a cold in the 2ww tho ... get as much rest as you can !! XXXXX  

Ritz.....glad things are going well for you & the dreaded OHSS is being kept at bay ...    XXXXX

Witters ....hope your all ok ??......XXXXX

Sarah ..hope your ok .....yep not long till your an Aunty now ..how very exciting for you all.....XXXXX

Mel (new mommy ! ) hi , hope your all ok ??XXXXX

To everyone else hope your all ok ??

Im ok , slept for most of the morning which was good , just this time of night i cant get comfy & finding it a bit difficult to walk .......feel like an old croc !  ......

Hope your all ok

Love n hugs

HopeXXXXX


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi girls!!!

Just to let you all know that I'm out of hospital.

I had to deliver my beautiful daughter as I had pre-eclampsia. Unfortunatly I still have signs of this and a high BP. The staff at our local hospital were great but they just don't have the staff to monitor me closely and I didn't feel safe so I discharged myself tonight as I feel safer with DH looking after me. I have the midwife coming tomorrow to check me too.

I need to catch up with you all but wanted to let you know I'm home.

I'll leave you with a picture of my beautiful Kasey-Lee.

Love Mel xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Awwww Mel ....shes gorgeous !!........

Bet its nice to be home isnt it ......

Hope your B.P is better today ........

Takecare
Love Hope XXXXXX


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Mel, she is gorgeous.  Hope your Blood pressure soon returns to normal.

Hope - glad to hear everything is good with you, I've been really busy at work and not had time to log on for a few days but i remembered last night about you having a check up on Wednesday and had to log on at 10 to see how things were. I was so pleased to see everything was good.

Witters- my friend did signing with her daughter and it seem really successful.  She did find it hard going at the start though.  Her daughter started speaking really early and is a very good communicator, they believe that it is because of all the signing that they did.

Ritz- Glad everything is going well with you.

Flo-jo - Hope you feel better soon, hows the 2ww is it still going very slowly.  Sending you some        

Liz-   today.

Sarah - hows things with you ?  Are you still training for your run ?


I started using my OPK's yesterday and I reckon I will get my surge next Monday or Tuesday so ET should be Friday or Saturday next week   Feel OK at the moment but know when it gets nearer the time I will start worrying about my    surviving the thaw.  I am off work on holiday (3 weeks ) now so  just need to try and relax, I am away to Arran to a house hotel for a couple of days pampering on Sunday, so lets hope it helps me to be super relaxed and deal well with whatever happens over the next couple of weeks.

Anyway better go now as off to the hairdressers today and maybe a bit of retail therapy. 

take care

Red


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks girls its been a tough week but she is so worth it.

She did have bad jaundice when she was born and had to have phototherapy.  Thankfully her levels came down around the time my milk came in and started to flush her jaundice out.  She has a review appointment in 4 weeks which I assume is to check she is doing okay following the jaundice.

I'm waiting for midwife to see me today and hoping hard that my blood pressure had dropped to a more normal level.  

Mel x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Red, thinking positive for your thaws!

Mel, she is adorable!  I hope you start to feel better soon.  Both Myles and Keilidh had jaundice, they were under the phototherapy light for a few days at a time and had a few stints at it.  Keilidh needed two lights on her at one point.  They both loved to sunbathe though


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

HI all

Mel - Kasey-Lee is gorgeous - you must be thrilled!

hope - glad you are doing okay hun  

Liz - thinking of you today  

Witters - the signing sounds like fun...must be lovely once they know how to tell you what they want  

Sarah - i could have kissed you when i read your post - thank you for the   - it does help....

Flo-jo - i had that nasty virus my first stimming week - not fun. i resorted to the paracetamol - do if you need to, embies will be fine  

Red - like you my ET will be thurs/fri so we can drive each other mad with the knicker checking   I'll be working the whole 2ww though as i find it better to keep normal or it all gets too much   are you working or doing the Zita West thing?  

well my scan today went well - about 11-12 folies over 15mm so EC is monday   no signs of OHSS and i feel great - so   to my nurse for her great care (haven't seen the dr at all   ) 

take care all, ritz.


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow, how much has happened.

Firstly Mel - many many congrats.  your little girls is just gorgeous & hope you are starting to feel a little better.

Ritz - best of luck for Monday - that all sounds fab.

Red - best of luck for your next week.

Knickcheccking not going too badly - going crazy with tummy twinges, aches & pains though.  Has anyone heard that you can sneeze your embies out f places.  I keep getting racked with massive sneezing fits, not only does it fire out a tonne of snot but I am convinced it can't do my little ones any good!  Or am I being completely mad?!   3 more working days then March on "gardening" leave - not bad to be paid to do nothing.  Only thing is I have loads of private work to do which was not really the plan! Still can't complain at least I will be able to work fro myself and pick & choose my hours.  Trying to take it easy as much as poss.  Aiming not to use pee sticks before the test on Thursday - not sure if I will manage of not - I did last time though!  Fingers crossed.

LOL

Flo-Jo xxx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

awww Mel - what a beautiful picture - i havent seen her with her clothes on yet! 

All pretty in pink - And yes now i can see even more - she is spitting image of her daddy! 

Em x​


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ritz, fantastic to hear a second round doesn't have to lead to OHSS.  Woohoo for Monday!!

Flo-Jo, sounds like you are doing great in your wait.  Sneezing is fine for those embies, you can't shake them out  I just hope you feel better soon


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Just a quickie from me - can't risk DH catching me as he's just made a roast on pretext that I'm working.... 

Mel - so glad to hear from you - you are a sweetie coming on line so soon to let us know how you are. Kasey-Lee is absolutely gorgeous!!   - you have done so well!

Flo-jo - sneezing will not dislodge your embies! Witters is right - your uterus is like a 'jam sandwich' & they are squashed in the middle so no amount of sneezing is going to push them out  Don't work too hard - what do you do by the way? - soryy if you have said, I have a bad memory  - too much tx drugs I guess 

Ritz - you still OK? Bet your ovaries are twinging like mad  Just wanted to wish you luck for Monday too - everything will be fine - you try to stay calm & positive now hun       

Liz - thinking of you - wonder if you now have your new family member snuggled up with you - what a happy ending after all those FETS!!!

Witters -   to you - you are always checking on us & here for support!   Bet you love it now that your strand is filling up with FET babies!! 

I sat down & woked out my dates for next ICSI & will be getting in touch with the hospital when AF arrives (hopefully the end of this week) so should be joining you at the start of May! 

Has anyone heard from Deb? She was supposed to be tx-ing about now wasn't she? Hope all's OK.. 

Well - better get going. Red - you will be chilling out right about now - but hope you are 'surging' as expected & ready for ET at the end of this week - exciting times!

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning !!

Hope your all ok ??.......

Red ....hoping you get your surge today or tommorrow XXX

Ritz ...good luck for your EC today !! XXX

Flo~Jo .....hows the dreaded 2ww going ?? hope your resting & your colds better??XXX

To everyone else i hope your all ok & had a nice weekend ??....

Im ok , been up since 2am ( i was WIDE awake ) watching the Oscars ..... 

Take care

Love HopeXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sarah, you are always so thorough with yoiur posts, I admire you!  I hope your roast was yummy 

Hope, Still hanging in there I hope.  Sorry you can't sleep   I was up in the early hours too with nasty cold bugs.  Poor babies.  Tell your little one's that there are nasty germs out here so they are better off to stay where they are   They just need to keep that water under control!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi

Hi Witters ...... sorry to hear that your all poorly ...hope your all better really soon XXXXX

Im ok thanks,just over last couple of days getting backache & very pushy achy feelings 'down there ' ....guess they are trying to knock each other out the way to get to be in 'pole position! '  .....

Yep hopefully the water around them will be ok again on Wed..... ....

To everyone else i hope your all ok ??

Take care
Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Do you know their positions Hope?  Myles was head down for ages, (presenting twin} but Keilidh was constantly changing.  Even right before delivery she was somersaulting!  She kicked Myles out the way so she had more room!!  Yep, she still is the boss even now


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Hello my lovelies 

ritz - lots and lots of luck for this cycle  I really hope it works out for you this time 

hope - what a stressful time you've been through  Look after yourself and those babies of yours 

red - good luck for this cycle 

liz - I hope your holding your precious bundle in your arms as I type 

Yogi - huge congratulations!!!! Kasey-Lee is absolutely gorgeous and you should be sooo proud 

Flo-jo - lots of luck for this 2ww   

Witters - give K & M and huge hug  and a big sloppy kiss from me 

Mustard - you know where I am 

Sarah - you always cheer me up with your mammoth posts  Hope your sister is all sorted and ready for your niece or nephew to make an appearance  Glad to hear the metformin is doing the trick for you  

Hope I haven't missed anyone out 

Not good news from me I'm afraid. Another BFN  Not sure what to do now - can't face another medicated cycle with the risk that my frosties might not survive and my clinic is resisting my attempts to do a natural FET so ICSI might be our next step. Very scared (but not scared enough to stop )

Sorry if I'm not about as much - need to step away from everything while we pull ourselves back together again  

Much love to all of you 

Debs
xx


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Debs, so sorry to read your news.  I Can fully understand your concerns.  Take some time and I am sure one day it will come right for you. 

Feeling v anxious now, knicker checking getting more regular - I have lots of AF style aches & twinges which makes me all the more anxious.  Also (prob TMI now) when I am due AF I have to go to the loo (number 2) a lot more which I am getting now.  I know it is only 2 days to test date but I do not know whether I really can wait.  I will try but .... DH says I mustn't because it is just to early - I know he is right but it is sooo tough.  Trying to stay calm but failing.  Trying to be positive but not really very good at it.

Will update you 

Hope everyone else is OK

Flo-JO x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi girls,

just a quickie as i feel poorly - we got 9 eggs yesterday, 3 were immature and 2 fertilised abnormally. We have 4 good embryos today though and ET with assisted hatching will take place on thursday. I feel gutted really as it's our lowest fertilisation rate to date - but keep telling myself it only takes one      the more tx we do the worse things get  

very very sore today - clinic scanned me this am and no sign of OHSS thank goodness, so they think it's just that my ovaries are a bit swollen (6cm and 8cm) and i was pulled around a bit yesterday  

debs - so sorry to hear your news 

ritz.


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi everyone

Flo-Jo not long now wishing you massive    for testing.  When is your official test date? As for sneezing them out.  On my 2ww I had a big cold and cough but Kasey-Lee stuck around.  

Ritzi - You keep remembering it does only take one!  Also 4 is a good number, we only had 5 embryos of which we got Kasey-Lee.  I was very sore after my egg collection, I remember the pain well.  YOu take it easy now!

Debs - I'm so sorry to read your news, I just don't understand why life can be so unfair.  Big hugs coming your way.

Hope - I'm glad things are progressing okay.  It won't be too long before your babies will arrive (obviously not too early).  Thanks so much for your card its lovely.  I found sleeping really hard towards the end of my pregnancy and now she is here I'm dying for some sleep.

Sarah69 - Great that you have got your dates sorted for your next ICSI.  How exciting!!! Also how is your sister doing?

Witters - Aw poor babies sorry to hear they have cold bugs.  Kasey-Lee sneezes quite often but I don't think its a cold but there again not sure how I would know.  Did you not find it hard to see your little ones under the phototherapy?  I did but I'm so glad it worked.  I think because she had that, that is why she has an appointment in 3 weeks time with a consultant at the hospital.  Did you or are you breastfeeding your twins?  I'm breastfeeding and wondering how I know she's getting enough, I'm assuming she is as I'm getting lots of dirty nappies and she is gaining weight.  Sometimes she will only feed for like 10 mins and other times 20 or 30 mins, it doesn't seem long to me.  Also when can I start expressing - any idea?  Don't want to leave it too late so she won't take to a bottle (she won't take a dummy) but don't want to do it too soon so she prefers bottle to boob.

Red - HOpe you enjoyed your pampering time away.  Also 3 weeks holiday how lovely.  Keep us posted on your surge and ET.

Em - Hi you, thanks for popping by.  Kasey-Lee is the spit of her daddy and more and more people keep saying so.

Hi to anyone I've missed.

Had the midwife round today and she weighed Kasey-Lee, on day 3 she had dropped from her birth weight of 5lbs 9ozs to 5lbs 3ozs which was well within the 10% they are allowed to use.  Well that was just 6 days ago and now today she weighed 5lbs 10ozs so she is my little chunky monkey.  My blood pressure has come right down to 110/80 today which is a massive improvement and my liver blood results are coming down too.

Also just to let you all know that Lee has created a website for Kasey-Lee if you all want to view its www.kasey-lee.co.uk please mind the photos of me just after delivery I look rough.  Thats from the pre-eclampsia and section.  I was very rough from it and swollen.  The day of delivery I ended up being rushed back to delviery suite and put on drips and a critical care plan set up.  I was really quite ill.  Fortunately the drugs worked, think it was something to do with blood clots.

Anyway gotta go more visitors just turned up.

Love to all

Mel xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning !!

Debs im so very sorry to hear your news ..sending HUGE HUGE hugs your way ....take care of yourselves XXXXX.......

Flo~Jo ......not long now !! sending     your way ,got to say im impressed that you havent tested WELL DONE !!XXXXX

Ritz ....well done on your embies !! they'll soon be back with there mommy !!XXXX

Sarah .... how are you hun ??....XXXX

Red are you ok ??XXXX

Witters how are you ?? are your little ones better now ?? i hope so XXXX

Liz ...hope everything is ok ??XXXX

Mel.... Awwww just had a good look at Kasey~Lees website ...how lovely !! ...... hope your ok ?? & your blood pressure is ok now XXXX

To anyone ive missed out SORRY & hope your ok XXXXX

Im ok,got hosp appt again at 3.20 so will see how it goes .....feeling fine tho , just getting bit more tired now .....

Have a good day

Love HopeXXXX


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Not looking good I am afraid.  Have been having lots of aches & pains, just like pre-AF, and other pre-AF symptoms.  Then, knicker checking took hold and by mid-afternoon had some tiny spotting, went to the loo at work and 2 drops of blood - decided to bugger off home there and then.  Rang DH but he was with a meeting so rang a friend and howled down the phone      she was soo sweet.  Got home & went to bed.

DH came home and wept on him as well

Unfortunately / fortunately we had DH's family for supper last night to take my mind of things - lots of cramping, a couple of small clots and spotting - generally feeling pretty miserable as you can well imagine.

Anyhow, still haven't done a test, still only spotting this morning, cramps have eased. Rang Bourn this morning and they still want me to go for a blood test tomorrow.  I don't know whether to get a test today or not - am at work as my last day!  

Any advice/suggestions?!

Feeling v sorry for myself today

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Urgh, I just lost my post 

Flo-Jo, I tested 2 days early as I was cramping something chronic and bleeding like there's no tomorrow.  I thought for sure it was all over, but that was so far from the truth!  If you want to test, then test.  I think there is a fine line between being good and knowing at this point.  Remember no signs or symptoms are definate indications, only that hpt will give you the truth.  I'm not giving up on you just yet!

Debs, so sorry to hear that it didn't work for you.  Take your time and know we're here for you

Hope, I'll be thinking of you all this afternoon and hoping all is still great with you three!  I'll be logging on later to hopefully read some good news!

Ritz, try to stay hopeful, after all, you are a potential mummy to quadruplets!!  I was a potential mum to triplets and ended up with twins, so I know it can happen!  Good luck!  Eat, drink and rest well to create that very welcoming environment!

Mel, I'll respond to your questions in a bit...


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yogi said:


> Witters - Aw poor babies sorry to hear they have cold bugs. Thanks, they are starting to get better now hopefully...
> 
> Kasey-Lee sneezes quite often but I don't think its a cold but there again not sure how I would know. If it were a cold, you'd know! Blocked noses, streaming noses, finding it hard almost impossible to feed and breathe, irritable, can't sleep, cough, the usual things you or I would feel. Sneezing is very common in babies and generally nothing to worry about.
> 
> ...


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Any news Hope?


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi - well I know what you said below Witters and until I am told def no there is a tiny tiny bit of "maybe?" left but my spotting has now developed into full on bleeding so I have to be realistic and know that really this time is a no go and lets look forward to my FBT (frozen blastocyst transfer!)  My hope is that they are strong enough to survive the thaw as I know that they is a higher risk of loss when defrosting blasts

Still feeling on the positive side - I would rather be let down gently, which this is really - if i had had no bleed then had the test, if I had got a negative I would have been 10 x more gutted (if that is at all possible) 

Anyhow, will of course let you have the results tomorrow.  Have booked myself a facial tomorrow afternoon on the basis that if it is negative, i can go and pamper myself properly and if it is negative, I can..... go and pamper myself.

No news on Hope - fingers crossed!!

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya !!

Flo~Jo .......   you never know .......sending hugs & positive thoughts your way, i so wish i had a magic wand ......, enjoy your pampering session ...XXXXX

Thanks for asking after me ladies !! .......

Had to be put on the monitors for a couple of hrs as consultant was v.worried about the girl as shes so squashed & her fluid levels are down again ...... luckily her trace was ok , & the boys fluid has gone up again .....so ive got to go back next Monday 11.30 for next scan .......  ......

Girl is now 3lb 8oz 
Boy is now 3lb 12oz

Thanks again for asking after 'us'

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Hope - Glad to hear from you, babies are getting big.  I hope you are taking it easy, sending you positive thoughts for the weekend    Hope everything goes well at your next scan.

Debs - I am sorry to hear your news.   

Flo- Jo   enjoy your pampering session.

Yogi - Sounds like everything is going well with you, I haven't looked at your pictures yet but I will have a look later on today.


Ritz -   with ET and the 2ww.

A big   to Sarah and witters.

I had a lovely holiday on Arran, it was very relaxing and just what I needed.  Unfortunately I still haven't got my surge yet    but I will be having a big talk with my body today as I informed it 2 weeks ago that it was to be on Tuesday so we could have the transfer on Saturday   I wanted the transfer on a Saturday as it saves my DP taking a day off work.

Anyway will keep you up dated

Hope everyone is well

Red


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Red's overies, you need to SURGE!!!  Glad you had a lovely time away

Flo-Jo, I understand what you mean about testing v bleeding.  I know we have to be realistic about these things, but am still keeping positive for you hun 

Hope, I'm glad that they are monitoring you closely.  How was the monitoring? Are their heart rates similar?  My two were very similar and very hard to trace as they were always moving about so much.  The amount of mobile scans I had just to find out where they were.  All the midwives dreaded getting me to trace!!  Anyway, I hope those water levels improve.  It is possible, remember me?  My waters actually broke and yet it replenished itself and kept Myles safe for another week (his decision to come out not the surgical team)


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Flo-Jo, I've just started my first AF since my PPAF, so lets hope I've swiped her away from you


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Witters you are an absolute star - thanks!!

Well had the test this morning and am now just waiting!!   Pretty sure I know the answer but ....

Red, hope your surge comes soon - will be thinking of you.

The poor nurse who took my blood this morning was the same one who scanned me last year when I m/c so twice now I have burst into tears on her.  She is so sweet though.  There is one nurse who has terrible bedside manner - very abrupt and I said to DH when we were on the way in that if I had her I wold probably tell her so I was feeling so stressed with it all.

Anyhow, will update you later

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

PS: Witters sorry your babes are soo cute - thanks for posting that piccie!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Flo-Jo, when do you hope to hear the results?


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi all

Witters - what a gorgeous piccie  

Flo-jo - sending you   vibes

yogi - what a lovely site you have set up for kasey-lee  

hope - good luck for monday, hang in there  

liz - hope all is well with you  

red - hoping for a surge soon  

debs - hope you are doing okay hun  

sarah and anyone i might have missed - a big hello  

well my day was okay. we had 1 6 cell embie and 1 8 cell AH embie transferred at 10.30....our other two embies seem to have stopped growing at 2/3 cell   we'll give them till tomorrow but then the clinic wants to discard them - i feel terrible about it as it's something we said we'd never do....i guess this evening we have some hard decisions to make   hoping this is the one  

love to you all, ritz.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ohh, good luck Ritz!!  The embies on board sound perfect!  Stick embies, stick!!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

WELL DONE Ritz ........theyre back with their mommy now .take it easy !! .......

Flo~jo ....thinking of you hun   

Witters ..what beautiful pictures .....i hope your all ok ??......

Im ok, just tired   made the mistake of going into town for a few hours on my own ...didnt realize how long i'd been there just wandering around .....'hopefully' it'll mean i sleep well tonight .....

Take care
Love HopeXXXX


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Ritz - well done - fingers crossed for positive news for you & DH    

Well sadly, this was just not to be,     confirmed.  Totally gutted as you can imagine.     but you have to be positive - a silver lining in that i have all my lovely frosties just waiting for a new home.  Went straight off after I got the result for my facial which was def the best thing I could have done - just to switch off & relax rather than moping around at home.

DH out tonight with boys Dog Racing (!) so he is getting lashed so i have bought myself a good bottle of red wine & some chocolate puddings, will cook myself a seafood pasta (been off seafood since ET) and get a little giddy myself.  Prob will shed a few tears but chocolate & red wine might help a tiny bit! 

Any how girls, thanks for your support.  Back next week for my follow up and see what they have to say.

Roll on FET number 2!! Joy of Joys!!!!

Flo-Jo xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Flo-Jo, very sorry hun   Enjoy your tipsy night.  GTlad you are still thinking positive


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

So sorry Flo~jo .......   

Enjoy your tea,choccie & WINE !!.....  .....

As Witters has said its really good that your looking forward ......

Sending you huge hugs......thinking of you

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey girls

Just got in & must go see my DH as hardly see him at mo - but just wanted to check on how you al are..

Flo-jo - so gutted for you hun     - its the worst feeling in the world - you being very stoical but I know its painful   - you will feel just a bit better when the drugs are out of your body tho   Thinking of you & DH

Hope - glad all's well with the babies - had been wondering how things went yesterday for you - they seem to be thriving  

Ritz - no pressure hun, but looks like its down to you to get us a BFP then    

Mel - how do I get to see the piccies?

Red - have you had your surge yet? - let me know if you think a dance might do the trick as I am a great choreographer!  

Liz - thinking of you 

Just took my sis out for tea - less than 2 weeks for her due date now...!! So excited. When we got back she started getting practice contractions!! Her DP looked quite alarmed when he felt her rock hard belly  

Witters - hope all's well with you too - will catch up on blog next time I'm on line...love the gorgeous piccy by the way - how cute? 

Any, better go before I get into trouble for not being sociable  

Flo-jo - you look after yourself & anything you gave up for Lent you'd better take back up ASAP - choc & red wine sounds like a step in the right direction... 

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Hope - I'm so glad the hospital are keeping a close eye on you and I'm glad the trace was okay. In the last few weeks I had loads of traces done and they are reassuring. I hope all is well on Monday. Thanks for the card too it was lovely to receive.

Flo-Jo - I'm so sorry to hear of your result. Enjoy your pampering and I'm sending you a massive ((((((((((((((((((((((HUG))))))))))))))))))))

Witters - Thanks ever so much for taking the time to respond to my questions. Kasey-Lee seems to be having a growth spurt at the moment and fed every 2 hours through the early hours and this morning she has been so hungry she's fed loads. Midwife says its normal at around 10-14 days. Going to wait to express until around 6 weeks I think following what my health visitor said yesterday. Loving the picture of your twins 

Ritz - Well done on your transfer. Keeping everything tightly crossed for you   

Red - Glad you had a lovely time. Sending you and yoour body massive surge vibes.

Sarah - How exciting practice contractions for your sister. When I was induced I was getting some small contractions but unfotunately my cervix wasn't opening and they died off. It was the gel causing them. You can see pictures of Kasey-Lee by going to www.kasey-lee.co.uk

Hi to anyone I missed

I had the midwife round again this morning and my blood pressure is normal again and Kasey-Lee is doing well so we have been discharged. I did however end back at the hospital two night ago as my bleeding has become extremely heavy. So I've been put on antibiotics to see if they help. If not I will need a scan to see if anything has been left behind. Did pass (tmi alert) a huge poo sized clot this morning which Midwife says could be infection leaving my body. So I'm hoping thats the case and bleeding eases. Can't face the idea of going back into hospital being opened up again.

Just to let you all know too that DH has put some new photos in the gallery of Kasey-Lee if you want to view them.

Love to you all

Mel xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Mel, I've finally been to Kasey-Lee's website, how beautiful!  I just love her story, it was very moving, especially as we have been a part of it through it with you.  I love the thank you page too.  I don't know where you got the time to do it!!


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Sarah!! I'd love to say I did it all but I didn't.  I can only take credit for writing her story.  DH put all the hard work in whilst I was in hospital.  He's so besotted with her she is daddy's little girl already and he's always taking pictures of her.

I also had to put the thank you page on there as I don't know how I would have got through all this without the support from friends like yourself. 

xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Well, it was lovely.

Isn't it lovely when you see daddies so in love with their children?  She sure is special 

Glad you are doing so well.  I hope that last clot means things will get better.  I was bleeding foor 10 weeks after delivery by the way, and all is fine with me.  I hope yous doesn't last as long as mine though!


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

It is so lovely to see Lee so besotted with her.  Initially I was more into starting a family than him so was a bit concerned but he really couldn't love her more.  She is going to be a real daddy's girl.

I'm hoping the clot is going to mean things will get better.  Can't face the thought of being admitted and reopened up again.  I've got a few days and if no better have to have a scan so I'm just hoping real hard.

Love Mel xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Flo- jo - I am so sorry to hear your news,  .  Glad to hear you are having sometime pampering yourself now.

Yogi -  Looked at your website the other day,  Kasey-Lee is adorable, you must be so happy.  

Witters - Lovely picture of the twins, they are getting big.  Once they are walking I bet they are going to be a handfull.

Ritz- Hows the 2WW going ?

 Sarah

My surge finally came on Thursday but as my clinic is closed on a Sunday it is no go for us this month   My    are all only 1 day old so they would have needed to be defrosted on the Sunday and transfer would have been one day this week.  Unfortunately for me my clinic closes for a week in April and it looks like that would be the week I would need ET in April so it looks like I am going to have to wait until May.  I am so p****d off and finding it really difficult to be positive at the moment, I know using my logical side that waiting for another 2 months won't affect the outcome but I have been waiting since last August and I'm starting to feel that maybe it isn't meant to be   

Anyway better go and enjoy my holiday, can't believe I've got 2 weeks off and nothing to do in it, I think I will just have to go into a keep fit frenzy 

Take care

Red


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hope, good luck today!!

Red, really sorry to say that although you were ready, timings weren't   That just sucks!  Could you do a medicated cycle?  That way it will be more controllable, predictable and the clinic may beable to work around their opening times.  Just a thought, I can understand that you must be devistated and frustrated all rolled into one.


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

AWww Red sorry your having to wait ...... how annoying ....hope you have a lovely couple of weeks off & relax & do something nice !!.......

Witters hope your all ok ?? thanks for your good luck wishes .......saw consultant & had scan this morn he very pleased with the girl shes grown alot since Wed & is now roughly the same size as her brother .....& there is more fluid around her now ...so thats good he said he was pleased that shes 'fighting back' against him ..... got next scan next Monday morning .......what a rollercoaster of emotions tho .....

Hope everyone else is ok ??

Love HopeXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hope, that's GREAT news!!  You have a little superstar of a daughter there!!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning !!

How are you all ??....... Hope your all ok ......

Isn't it nice to see a little bit of sun even if it is cold outthere .....

Take care

Love HopeXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

It's lovely out there, I've got all the windows open, so nice to get some fresh air in here!

How are you feeling Hope?  Those two babies kicking up a storm?


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi Witters ......

Hope your all ok ??.....

Im ok ta , yep the babies are wriggling around ! ...... just feeling a bit queasy ..its me being silly got myself into a bit of a state ordering the pram....never thought id ever be lucky enough to get to do it & feeling emotional .....feels 'real' now ....having it delivered to my moms,just phoned my Dh he was laughing at me on the phone ....said your 33wks on Sat .& i dont think it's just wind you've got .theres definatly 2 babies there ! ,tried to explain how i felt but men just dont 'get it' do they   ........

Have a good day

Love HopeXXXXx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Hope - glad to hear everything is going well.  I felt a bit tearful when I read your post about the pram I totally understand how you feel.

Anyway, have now come to terms with having to wait for my FET so feeling a bit better.  DP has been very good, we have had 2 days off work together and it was really nice.  He has gone back to work today so I am left to my on devices   Weather here is fab so going to take myself off into the garden.

Ritz-  Hows it going ?

A big   to everyone else.

Red


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Red, glad that you are starting to feel a bit better.  Enjoy the sunshine!  We're going to have some lunch then go out for a walk I thing 

Hope, glad you are OK.  I loved getting all the bits and bobs, but when they arrive, that is definately when reality sinks in.  We got our buggy fairly early on and when we checked it over, it was so hard to imagine there will actually be two little people in them - our special babies at that.  Grab a tissue and shed some tears, it will help 

Which buggy did you get?  We've got an XTS twin twister.  It is FAB!  I love it to bits and is perfect for our needs.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi all

sorry i've been awol   things have been very hard and i didn't know where to start....
Basically i've been bleeding since EC - though not on the morning of ET. they examined me and said all was well to put the embies back - but i've been bleeding since. the dr's are saying it's prob from the procedure and that my lining should be fine - but i've convinced myself that the tx is doomed and it will be a BFN. it's just taken me a while to get my head around it  
we also had the news that our 2 embies fragmented overnight and so nothing we could do. was devastating having to give permission to discard them, such a hard hard thing for us to do  

Red - glad you are more upbeat about waiting....and that the weather has been kind. it always helps i think...

hope - so glad your bubbas are still safe inside  

witters - hope you enjoyed your walk...does everyone stop to admire the twins?

Yogi - hope all is going well for you, dh and kasey-lee  

sarah - hope all is well with you...any news from your sis?

Flo-jo - sending you  

love to you all, ritz.


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey girls  

Did I say, I've been on hol for the weekend - hooray - we hired a lovely place in wales with a big group of friends for one of my best buddies b-day party   - it was fab, our room had huge four poster bed which DD loved & there was even a sauna & hot tub - bliss!!  Had a long day walking in the sun on sat & then had a big 'curry fest' back at the lodge at night  Played very silly games including a rather rude version of 'pin the tale on the donkey' which I think I won't describe, but laughed til my jaw hurt. Anyway, back to the grind & barely a spare min but I do feel better.  Now after troughing for 2 days need to pick up my 'regime' tho     - by the way, thanks for asking Red - I'm up to about 50 min runs now, but its heavy going as I'm not a natural!!

Ritz - glad to hear your embies are back with mum but sorry to hear that you were disappointed that the others didn't do so well. On my last 2 frosty cycles I've had 2 grade 1 embies destroyed each time as they won't re-freeze them which was heartbreaking - especially as I got BFNs - hope that this is your lucky time though & that after this bit of bad luck your good luck will follow next   

Red - sorry to hear that you have had the delay hun - sometimes I think it is the waiting that's the hardest thing to do - you'll be cycling just before me tho so we can be buddies  

Mel - are you feeling better since you offloaded your mammoth blood clot?? (& I thought I was the queen of TMI ) - you have done so well - I know it can be hard moving about after a caesarian at the best of times. I got an infection after mine & it was grim - also quite a big shock to your body to go through that as well as birth   Kasey-lee is so cute and really does look like the scan picture you had - especially her sweet rosebud mouth  

Witters - why is it that whenever I look at your picture, especially Myles it makes me laugh?
- I just know that you are going to have trouble on your hands in a year or two! How is the signing going?

Hope - I was touched by your last post too - sometimes when you are having tx it all starts to seem like such an impossible dream - I'm so glad that things have worked out for you in the end - so exciting that you will soon be meeting your babies..!! Everyone else who hasn't got there yet keep the faith girls!!    

Flo-jo - you still around? - hope you & DH are OK .

Well - hope you are all enjoying the sun   - meeting my sis again for tea tonight as obviously she couldn't come to Wales at the weekend but first my sadistic personal trainer (DH ) is taking me uphill running first...sounds like fun??!! 

Hi to Debs & Mustard too!

Wonder how Liz is doing? - she'll have her baby by now - dying for the low down!

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Red, sorry to hear that you had to make that awful decision to say goodbye to your embies.  It is always hard.  I hope the bleeding clears soon and I hope the clinic is right and that it won't sway your embies decision wether to stay or not.

We had a lovely walk yesterday.  We went to the park just as the school day was finishing and so watched all the children playing.  Myles and Keilidh loved it!  And yes, we always get stopped and admired wherever we go!

Sarah, sounds like you had a fantastic weekend!  Good for you!  Sorry, I missed that you were going out for runs, rather you than me!  I am double jointed and so have trouble walking let alone running!

It's funny you should say that Myles makes you laugh, he's always made me laugh!  He is so expressive, he doesn't need to talk.  Even when he was all skin and bone and looking like an old man when he was born, I just stood at the side of his incubator laughing at him!  I'm sure he must have a complex


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thought you may like to see some 'bigger snowbabies'! Here are Myles and Keilidh in the snow the other week...

















[/quote]


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Witters - I love the 'snowbaby' piccies! They look so gorgeous in their all in ones - Kate had a furry tiger striped one with little ears & we just used to pass her around & cuddle her like a toy! I need to get my baby stuff out for my sis & bro actually...

By the way, isn't it uncanny how similar M&K look for two non-identical twins?


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Well, here is my news:-

I gave birth to a bouncing baby boy on sunday 25 February at 6.08am by c-section.  He weighed 8lb 11 oz, and his name is Dylan James.  I stayed in hospital for a week due to high blood pressure and headaches, my headaches have now subsided but I'm still being monitored for high bp.  Dylan is doing fine, although he lost over a pound in weight, but is now regaining it steadily.  He is beautiful and definitely worth the wait!!  I will try to post some pictures very soon.

Sarah69 - sorry didn't get round to passing your mobile to my DH, then forgot to mention it to him whilst I was in hospital.

Liz & Dylan


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

*CONGRATULATIONS LIZ & DH!!!  *       

      *CONGRATULATIONS LIZ & DH!!!  *       

      *CONGRATULATIONS LIZ & DH!!!  *       

      *CONGRATULATIONS LIZ & DH!!!  *       

      *CONGRATULATIONS LIZ & DH!!!  *       

So glad to hear that Dylan James was safely delivered!! - what wonderful news - well done Liz - i hope you continue to make a good recovery hun - so happy for you!!

Sarah xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I second this!!



Sarah69 said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS LIZ & DH!!!  *
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS LIZ & DH!!!  *
> 
> ...


Sarah, yes, they do look similar. Very different in my eyes, but very similar features. That's my husbands very strong lines I think!

I've got to go, Myles has come out in a rash all over his body. It's weird as he doesn't have a high temp with it, but I'm going to see if a doctor can take a quick look as it's the weekend.


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Liz - many many congrats.  So pleased you are home & well.

Well one week on, moving forward.  Had a horrid few days last week after the clinic confirmed my worst fears - BFN.  Thought I was doing well until our last really good friend in our immediate circle of friends told me she was expecting on Saturday.  Se is the only one of our crowd that knew what I was going through as she and her DH have been trying for 1 year and she happened to ask me last year how long they should wait until going to the doctors and I explained that I wasn't the best person to ask!!  Anyhow, she wanted to tell me before anyone else as she was worried how I would take it - needless to say whilst I was absolutely delighted for them I was not the happiest.  

Still on the bright side, have booked flights to Girona next Saturday for 5 nights


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Aww, Flo, I'm sorry   That must have been really hard to hear your friend's news, what dreadful timing for you.  Glad that you have something possible to look forward to though


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Huge Congratulations to Liz & Dh on the arrival of Dylan James .....   

You must be over the moon ......well done !! ......

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Congratulations Liz & DH on the birth of your son Dylan James.

Just a quick one to say I am still here and do check from time to time, but at the moment enjoying the time with my son (still can't get used to saying that) and I am so busy I don't know where the time has gone.

Hope everyone is well and I haven't forgotton any of you and thank you for all your support over this past year - I do have so great friends on here.

Chris F

Mel - Just had a look on your site and it is beautiful - made me want to cry


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

How are you all ??.......

Witters i love the pics of your snowbabies ......how cute Hows Miles's rash now ??...., theyre getting so big now ....
We have ordered the First Wheels Twin City pram (in aqua..DH chose the colour !)..... i like'd it as the babies can face you..... & having the carrycots meant that i dont have to get moses baskets .....

Red.....hope your ok hun.......& having a good break ?......

Sarah ..how are you ??....sounds like you had a great time in Wales .....

Ritz .....sorry to hear about your bleeding & your embies ...its so sad when that happens ....thinking of you   .....

Flo~Jo ..... sorry about your friends news .... its so hard isnt it .....it'll be your turn soon i feel ..... ...... sorry for being thick but where is Girona ??.... i hope you have a lovely time ....

Mel ....how are you hunny ??...... Hows Kasey~lee ??......

Chris ...how are you mom ??......

To anyone else ive forgot to mention ~sorry & i hope your all ok ??.....

Well im ok today ...hada awful day yest wasn't at all well couldnt stop being sick .... hopefully it was just a 24hr bug as feel bit better today .....

Got my sister & BIL over later from Switzerland for the weekend ....so that sound be 'fun' ....

Anyway hope your all ok

Love n hugs

HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey girls

I'm so happy    - DH late home from work so far too late for me to go running - hooray!!

Despite having brought home no less than 120 esays to mark this weekend   - I still have that Friday feeling! Work is totally crazy - spent my day trying to organise the how we're going to safely inflate 400 helium balloons next Friday (comic relief) without having teenagers all talking in squeaky voices & gas cyclinders rocketing around the room   Then next week i've got the Fashion show so lots of primadonnas to keep happy & also got the end of year Leavrs' Ball to sort (more balloons!!!!!).

Anyway, no personals as DH just walked in & better be sociable - but have a nice wekend everyone & enjoy the sun  

Hope - glad you're feeling better   Witters - hope Miles' rash goes 

Speak soon everyone

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good lucj Hope, I hope babe's are still behaving in there!

Sarah glad you had that Friday feeling!

Myles' rash is still there and now Keilidh has it too.  Doctor said it's eczema, but I have my doubts.  Thinking it could be some form of hayfever?  or an allergy to something


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya !! .....

Hope your all ok ??.....

Wheres the sunnyshine gone ??.......

Thanks for your good wishes ......the girl has slightly more fluid around her & the boys fine so thats good consultant pleased at the mo .....i asked him about c~sect or natural & he said no reason why you should have c~sect as both babies are head down .....EEKKK Natural birth ...hadnt really thought that far .....ignorance is bliss & all that ! ....Dh is a bit shocked as he has always thought it would be section ......got next appt on Friday when we are going to start talking about the birth apparently ! ....

Witters sorry to hear the rash hasnt cleared up & poor Keilidh has it too .....it could be some sort of hayfever reaction i suppose as the weather has been quite spring like .......i hope it clears soon ,,,,,

Hope everyone else is ok

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great news Hope!  I'm sure your birth experience will be a great one and very moving for yiou both.  Don't worry, you should get a 20-30 minute breather inbetween them   Who's presenting?  I bet it's your son!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Actually the girls in 'pole position' at the mo   .........

XXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Darn, I got it wrong!  You go girl!!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

She gave my consultant a huge 'boot' today .....he said shes getting some attitude now  .....dunno where she gets that from ... 

XXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Bless her!  Keilidh was always the 'bully' in there too


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi there everyone 

Just making my DD tea, but wanted to send some     to Ritz  

Hope - so funny to hear of your two jostling for pole position - my DH was the first twin out, a very easy birth apparently, although he was a bit blue as cord around his neck, but don't worry - he's over it now   Hi mum always said the day she gave birth to her twins was the happiest day of her life. When we got married they asked him if he was a twin, as apparently only twins have their time of birth on their birth certificate. Anyway, hope everything went OK with your in-laws this weekend - bet they are all excited too!

Witters - sorry to hear about your two now both having rashes..  - poor babies.

Went out for family lunch yesterday & we all did a sweep on when my sisters bubba will come - due date is this Thursday...its so exciting, can't wait to find out whether I'm going to be auntie to little boy or girl!!

Better go or poor Kate will starve - left her doing Maths exercises downstairs while I chat  

Sarah xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good point about the time on the birth certificate.  Hope, be sure they do it as they didn't on ours so we had to go back and get it ammended.  Not only annoying to drag them out as they are always somewhere with poor parking, but they've got a load of extra words and 'mess' on their certificates.  I was really annoyed, especially as I asked if she needed the times at the first appointment.


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya !!

Thanks for the advise regarding the birth certificates ...never even thought about it ......

Hope everyone is ok ??....

Ritz ...GOOD LUCK for Thursday   ....thinking of you XX

Well better go & do a little bit of tidying ...... .....

Take care

Love HopeXXXXXX]


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi girls,


glad you are all doing well  

just wanted to pop in and say hi....

thanks hope for the   for thursday. we're expecting a bfn due to the bleed (which still continues) and so the clinic are going to scan me on thursday to measure my lining - that way we will know for sure if the bleed is from the procedure or my lining slowly shedding   i guess we will also plan our FET....last time we did it back to back with our IVF so we're hoping we can do that this time too......seems crazy that in less than 3 weeks we'll be having ET again  

if it is a bfp on thursday i'll have to eat my words, but i seriously cannot believe it will be anything other than a bfn now   i think i've come to terms with it, dh still hoping,  but i dare say thursday will still be hard  

ritz.


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Ritz - I just tried to post at the same time as you - oh noooo!! - so sad to hear that you're bleeding already  I know that Witters had loads of that & still a BFP but it is agonising having to wait for final test day. Sending loads of                              your way & still hoping for a miracle for you hun 

Now I'm going to post again - my original one, but just wanted to say how sorry I was things weren't looking better  its a horrible feeling 

Sarah xx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi girls 

Its quiet at the mo isn't it? 

Witters, thought of you when I went to pick DD up to day. She lifted her top up & belly was covered in bright purple spots - I nearly died, until she explained she'd drawn them on with felt-tip  What a crazy girl  Did I mention that last week she insisted on going to Brownies with a skirt on over her trousers? She is def a bit bonkers 

On the subject of twins, although my DH was born first his bro was the one who got named after his dad, I think they might have been a bit confused who was who! Lucky for my DH anyway as his dad was called Clifford   

Hope, when is your next check up? - I'm hoping you get to have a natural birth as more exciting   Don't worry tho as I overheard my dad telling my sis its as easy as 'shelling peas'   Men!!

I'm a bit giddy I think - I have only 3 of my 120 coursework essays left to mark  - I got up at 7am on Sat & Sun to do them (although today I did collect in another 40...  )......don't you just hate moaning teachers?  Roll on Easter hols... 

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi girls - very quiet as you say Sarah.

Ritz - fingers crossed & a massive hug whatever the outcome - thinking of you hun!!

Well had my follow up last Thursday - really couldn't shed any light on it.  Said all went as well as it= could have, spot on percentage fertilised etc etc - doesn't really help the BFN dissapointment does it!! Could just have been 2 duff ones was basically the explanation!! Thanks guys big help.  Anyhow, moving on to my next FET after next AF.  They want to use my 3 day 2 embies from my 2006 cycle first and put them back if they thaw & divide OK - if not they will use my blasts.  Came away v confused - try to get this if you can...they will take out 2 embies, if one fails they will take out the 3rd - if 2 OK will put back the two, if another fails they can only put back 1! but if all 3 fail they will start on the blasts.  If the 1st 2 succeed that will leave me with 1 embie & 7 blasts which he said makes a bit of a problem as they would not like to really use the 1 in the future because thawing 1 is not really recommended but they will not take out all 3 in case they all survive but Can only use 2 and they don't know what to d with the 3rd one left as how will they tell which ones will be the best 2 - did you get all that!  Blimey my head was spinning.

Anyhow, have found myself a holistic practitioner, had a 2 hour session with her last week, a long consultation followed by 1hr of manual lymphatic drainage massage - so relaxing - supposedly help clear the toxins from the drugs.  Had another session today of 1 hour reflexology so feeling very mellow - long may it continue.

Anyhow, hope everyone else is well

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning !!

Hope your all ok ??.......

Ritz thinking of you today .......  ......

Flo~jo ......gosh they really know how to confuse people dont they .....,glad your holistic practitioner is helping you ....

Hope everyone else is ok ??......

Love HopeXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ritz, best of luck today, I truly hope you get a big suprise and if you don't, then go spoil yourself and know we're thinking of you.

Hope, I bet you've simply been thinking about birth options and nothing else.  If you want to run anything by us, we're here with lots of opinions!

Flo-Jo, blimey, my mind was jumbled so I can understand why yours was!  The lymph drainage massage is great, I do that and have seen so many people benefit from it.

Sarah, you do mnake me laugh!  Your daughter must have a sixth sense with the spots!  These 'real' ones look just like someone had dotted with a pen.  Thankfully Myles is clear now and Keilidh is much better.  If your DH was glad he wasn't called Clifford, what was he called?


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi girls,

well as predicted bfn - my lining measured 7mm today so i have lost some since EC when it was 8.4mm.....  no reason found for the bleeding, and as i was on gestone it is unusual  

we are seeing the cons tomorrow to discuss starting our FET next week  

thanks for the positive thoughts and the support  

ritz.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Aww, I'm sorry Ritz   I was hoping for a different outcome.  I'm glad you're able to move on quickly and you sound as if you're ready.  Good luck!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone

Ritz - just checking in to see how your test went - so sorry it wasn't better news for you & your DH - its so horrible getting a BFN after all the build up & everything  However, you need to get positive for your FET as there's plently of proof on this strand that it really can work!!    

Flo-jo - what impossible decisions you seem to have to make?!  My place always defrost 4 embies & if any don't survive they take out more until they have 4 to take overnight. I like the sound of your place as although the choices seem a bit confusing it seems that they want to defrost as few embies as poss - I have had to have grade 1 embies destroyed on 3 of my FET cycles (on my last cycle I had 2 grade 1 embies which were dividing perfectly discarded as they won't re-freeze them) - it always seems so crazy when you think what we go through to get them. No place will mix duifferent batches of frosties, even if they were at the same stage. Don't worry about having one spare from the first batch by the way - it will be v.good news for you if 2 survive & divide so try not to worry about having a 'billy no mates frostie' until you have to. 

Witters - funny you should ask about my DH's name as actually its nearly as bad as Clifford - in fact you might think it's worse!!   He's called Raymond! Can you imagine calling your cute little identical twin baby boys Raymond & Clifford?   Maybe I always go for blokes with terrible names as I fancied a 'Bernard' when I was at school. Hey, can you guess my DH is not around & likely to read this over my shoulder? 

Hope - good luck for your appointment tomorrow  - I'm sure all will be fine.

Hi to Mustard, Liz & anyone else who still drops by.

Red - are you still around? Hope all's well.

Time to go & bake some cherry flapjacks & choc cup cakes with cherries on top (for red nose day...!!) No need to wash my hair tonight tho as I have a horrendous red wig to wear tomorrow...oh how I love organising charity events...

..anyway wish me luck with my 400 balloons....

Sarah xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

girls thanks for the   and  

we're doing okay, excited about moving on - tomorrow we'll know for sure if we can start this cycle....

flo-jo - i have the same dilema re frosties - i have 2 batches of 2......so obviously we're hoping that both will thaw - our history is 2/3 each time so we guess we'll be lucky to get 1 out of the 2 - so we then have to decide whether to risk thawing the other two - as we could end up with 3 and have to go to blast to be able to refreeze the odd one. As our religion forbids us from discarding a healthy embryo this is a tough decision to make - we'll either end up with SET (which we're not keen on) or risk of having 3 and having to choose the best 2 and refreeze our lonely frostie 
how to decide what to do?  it's enough to drive you  

my place only defrost on the morning of ET so at least we don't have to worry about getting 4 to go overnight - i'd be scr*wed!    What do your clinic do sarah for people who refuse to discard embies?  

thinking of you all, ritz.


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Dear Ritz ........

So sorry to hear your news ....  ......... im glad tho that you seem very positive about starting next week .....sending love & hugs to you ........

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning all !!

How are you ?.......

Well looks like the sunshine is about to disappear .....supposed to snow next week !! ..... roll on the summer ehh .....

Hope your ok

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yeah, I heard about the snow.  It's still pretty nice here so far today though, we're hoping to get out again.  I love to go out somewhere as Myles and Keilidh need the stimulation.  It means I get happy babies instead of grumpy babies!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm all of a dither girls - just been out for lunch with my family & my sis is acting a bit strange. Quite funny as I went in the loos to see if she was OK as she had been in ages & she shouted "I just can't stop poo-ing' - not realising that there were also other people in there waiting!  Anyway, she was really restless & not her normal self & I didn't like to say but she did remind me of the way my Burmese cat acted before she went into labour    Quite techy & couldn't keep still. Also my sis was getting v. emotional & teary (to the bemusement of the waiting staff I think)  I'll keep you posted! I feel as tho I'm in labour myself as my stomach is churning now & finding it hard to get on with the marking & prep I need to do for tomo.

What crazy weather today  - perhaps its symbolic (  - what an English teacher I am!)

Hope you are all well!

Sarah x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

ooh sarah how exciting - you'll be an aunt quite soon  

witters  - hope you have happy babies today as the snow has stayed away  

hope - glad your two seem to be behaving themselves - sending you  

chris, yogi and liz - hope you are enjoying your little ones    

flo-jo - are you doing okay hun? 

love to you all, ritz.


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Hope your all ok ??.......

Sarah hows everything with your sis ??........

Well my bit of news is im booked in for a c~section THIS friday as the fluid around the girl is even lower .... my consultant didnt give me a choice as he said it was better that they were out now ....

I go into hosp Thurs 8AM & they gotta monitor my diabetes ..& then have it done Friday morning......the babies WONT have to be seperated to go to different hospitals .so thats pleased me ....feels very surreal & weird !! .......

Hope your all ok

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sarah, any news?  That's definately an early sign 

Hope, ohhh, how exciting!  You have done really well carrying them!  They will be a good gestation for twins, not perfect, but not that far away either, I think they say 26 weeks is the 40 weeks as in a singleton.  Good luck!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

We offically have a crawler  Myles is now racing round the room, pulling himself up on anything and everything and steeling Keilidh's toys, then deserting her! This has motivated her to get mobile too. She is now up on all fours and rocking. This was the starting of Myles' crawl. Uh-oh, where do you buy those extra eyes again? 

Here are some pics:
Myles as I find him in the mornings:









With their crawl ball:









Asleep after an exhausting time playing!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow Hope - what exciting news!!   So you will finally be united with your babies so soon - bet you can't believe it.

Things have calmed down for my sis but can't help but think it won't be long now so am on tenterhooks!!....

Witters - I love the pics  You are right in thinking that life will never be quite the same again now that you have mobile babies (or nearly in the case of poor Keilidh) The one of them both crashed out in the cot is particularly cute - also I know the feeling at the mo! Spent most of the weekend supervising dress/tech rehearsal's of the college Fashion Show (this Wed & Thur) so its going to be a crazy week - typical when I could have done with more time to spend with my sis  

Witters, what did your babies get you for Mother's day?

Ritz - how are you feeling now hun? 

We will all be mum's soon.........         

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sarah, sounds like you've been busy as indeed you are about to be.  I hope it runs smoothly for you!

I had a brillient Mothers Day.  I got a card from each of them, complete with a poem.  Then they got me a joint present.  Basically, it's a heart shaped keyring or necklace.  It is silver dust mixed with  little bit of clay.  We had to push down a finger from each to get their fingerprints, then I sent it back today ready for them to fire it at whichpoint the clay will evapourate, leaving a silver heart complete with their fingerprints at the time of my very first Mothers Day.  I can hear you all saying awww!  I did, it was a lovely thought and wonderful momentum.  I can't wait for it to come back to us!!

We also went swimming and we had our first proper swim together.  I had Keilidh and I swung her round my shoulders so that she was having a piggy back, then once she was settled, we both went under the water for a swim together!  I hate going under, but your fears disappear and it was a magical experience.  Tony did the same but with Myles which I was able to watch.  

Sarah, did you get anything nice?  Mel, Liz, Cecilie, Chris, our other new mum's, what about you?


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks Witters & Sarah..........

Witters your pics are gorgeous !! .........gosh you've got your hands full now ehh ......thanks for your text !! .......

Sarah .....you must jump every time the phone rings  ..... hope it all goes well .....& your ok ??........

Im ok ,just head spinning !! .....   .........

Sarah your so right ...... you'll all be yummy mummys soon i hope     .......NEVER thought i would be lucky enough for it to happen to me ...that says it all , we will all get there somehow XXXXXX

Have a nice night 

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

hope - omg how exciting   cannot wait to hear names, weights etc......

witters - gorgeous piccies   cannot believe how much they have grown - showed dh the piccies of them at birth - he was in awe!

sarah - keep up the good work with your sis.....can't be much longer  

well my news is that after the disaster of tx5 we started our FET today.....natural except for aspirin, clexane, prednisolone....just hoping that 
1. i do ovulate (with tubal IF i have never been tested) 
2. I do not ovulate on wednesday or thrusday (clinic closed weekends) 
3.. my lining gets >7mm (it often struggles). 
So a few hurdles to overcome - but worth a shot - especially as the clinic won't charge me if we abandon prior to ET due to any of the above   it's our final tx girls so please please send me your fertile vibes! 

take care all, ritz.


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Ritz ..............

[fly]                                           [/fly]

SENDING HUGE POSITIVE VIBES YOUR WAY !! .....

Love HopeXXXxxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ohh, Ritz, I really hope that things work out for you this time!  Heaps of fertile vibes heading your way!!!  I'm sure that pic of your neice will help keep everything positive 

Hope, another day gone!  How are you feeling about becoming a mummy?  I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya !!


Ohhh Witters im so nervous wish i could go in now & get it over & done with !! ......my heads spinning like crazy ...... do you use dummies ??.... i know they are 'supposed' to reduce cot death syndrome if so when should i start using them ??.......

Going to have hair 'blonded' in a min ..... want to look like a 'yummy mummy ' instead of a mousey grey old lady !!   .........

Hope your ok

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hope, you'll be fine. The doctors know what they are doing and you will get to meet you very own babies! They may be in SCBU for a little while, but as they will only be a little bit early, it shouldn't be too long. You should beable to start feeding them yourself straight away. M&K started feeding from 34 weeks, before then they are not developed enough. M&K were at home at 36 weeks as a guide to you. It does obviously depend on how they are as individuals.

As for dummies, that is your decision. Personally, I don't use them. I don't like the look of them and I don't like the fact that they 'need' them after a while. I would rather find the cause of the cry and correct it rather than use a prop. BUT, the constant crying can just make you want to try anything. Don't make any decisions yet, make them along the way is my advice. You can start to use them whenever you want to.

How are you planning to sleep them? I always had mine in cots, we had some 'easyreach bassinettes' which were great. They attach to the side of your bed with the side lowered they are the same level so you can see them and reach into them easily. If they are in the same cot there is less chance of SIDS as their breathing rhythem stimulates them. I also use baby gro bags or sleeping bags to avoid using blankets although early on they needed both. Just make sure they are feet to foot position so they can't wriggle down under the covers.

Things you will need:
Car seat inserts - http://www.earlybaby.co.uk/acatalog/earlyneed.html scroll down and you will see one. Search the web for good deals. We didn't have one to take them home but they were so tiny they flopped everywhere. Instead of driving really slowly, we just wanted to get home quick! We got these soon after and they were great!

Mothercare do a good range of premmie clothes. They do loads of up to 5lbs and if you look carefully they also do up to 3lb and up to 4lbsalthough your two should be bigger than that.

Steam sterilisers area must. If you plan to breastfeed, you may be lucky to get a great supply as you should beable to nurse straight away. If you still need to express, you'll need it for the pump parts and if your supply is not quite enough and need to suppliment with bottles, you'll need it for that. If you plan on bottle feeding or supply doesn't come in, you'll definately need one. Those milton tabs are awful, they make you think you're feeding your newborns bleach! I took the steam one into the hospital! We have the lindam rapid as it's q8uick (6 mins) and I can get 5/6 wide necked bottles and parts into it - http://www.edirectory.co.uk/pf/880/mia/pid/4778394

If you do need to pump alot, the ISIS IQ duo is fab! Expensive but well worth every penny.

I'll leave it there for now...


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hope, best of luck today when you go in and even more for tomorrow!!

We have some teeth showing through!!  Yipee!!  I was holding Myles upside down (he loves that, giggles uncontrollably :lol: ) and there were two white lines.  I felt them and they were sharp - definately two pearly whites :mrgreen: I always thought bottoms came through first, but these are tops, so we may find bottoms very soon too.  No signs for Keilidh yet, but she always seems to be behind Myles.


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi there

Hope you don't mind me intruding on this thread.  I had my first ICSI recetly with egg collection on Monday.  Unfortunately I was in agony by Tuesday so they scanned me before ET yesterday and the cycle was cancelled as I had a lot of fluid and blood on my ovaries.  Obviously I was absolutely gutted to have got that far only for that to happen, but on the positive side the pain is at last begining to subside and at least we have some frosties to fall back on.

I was distraught at the clinic yesterday as I know the stats for FETS aren't as good but the nurses were very encouraging and said that generally had very good results with FETs for people in my circumstances (she mentioned my age and the fact I had responded well to the drugs).  She saids the rates at the clinic were between 20-27%, so I suppose that's better than what I expected.

I just wanted to tell you how reassuring it is to read about those of you who have gone on to get a BFP in the circumstances


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey girls

This is a real quickie from me as I'm off work this after noon with DD who's got tonsilitus but bck in at 5 and then won't get back prob til about 11 after the fashion show, but just wanted to say:

GOOD LUCK HOPE!!: so exciting that you will be meeting your little boy & girl tomo!!!  

Also Ritz, sending some +ve vibes your way for FET          

Witters, for mothers day Kate wrote me a poem called 'Good old Mum' which made me cry & she & DH got me a bright pink i-pod nano so I reckon I didn't do too badly (she also made me loads of bits & pieces including squashed peppermint creams, biscuits & a 'box of hugs' - how cute!) I love swim-babies - we are v.lucky as my parents have a pool so Kate also got dunked at an early age & now swims like a little fish.

Karen - so sorry you've had OHSS hun    - its horrible & so disappointing when ET gets cancelled (which we've all been through ) - as you will see though there's loads of successful FET stories on here - Witters, Celilie, Hope, Mel, Lola, Liz & Chris you can take over on this subject..  (Ritz - maybe you next )

Guess next time I post Hope will be a mum - OMG - still can't quite believe it (by the way, my sis's baby is still in her belly & now a week late, but that didn't stop her driving over to see the Fashion Show last night - how funny did she look when she had to go up on the catwalk to collect a raffle prize   )

Better go as DD calling..

Sarah xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

sorry not been about much recently, been very busy being a lady of leisure.  Went back to work this week and back to reality with a bang after 3 weeks holidays.

Ritz- sorry to hear about your result, I'm keeping everything crossed for this tx for you    .  

Hope - I will be thinking of you today, not long now.

Sorry no more times for any personals as going to be late for work (start at 8! oops)

lots of love to everyone else

Red


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Hope

i'm thinking of you and your little ones today - good luck!!!!  

ritz.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thinking of you Hope!!!

Sarah, sorry Kate is poorly, I hope she gets better soon!!

Karen, sorry to hear of your disappointment.  We all know that feeling too well.  Frosties can work, so keep positive.  I only had 3 frosties, all of only a 'fair' quality which ordinarily they wouldn't have frozen.  All three thawed, two were replaced and they are here playing right beside me as I type.  I hope you feel better soon.  My next cycle was extra long (72 days) as was Mel's, so don't worry if yours is too.  I hope you can move on as quickly or as slowly as you would like.


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Hope

Just a quick message to say I'm thinking about you and hope everything goes well with your c-section.  

Love, Liz


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is OK??

Well as you can imagine I've had my hands full recently, so hardly get chance to get online, never mind type a message.  Dylan has been having a 'growth spurt' this week and tends to be awake most of the day demanding feeds!  Although he sleeps well at night I've found this week very tiring.  He is now back to his birthweight which is a relief, but I've had to supplement his feeds with formula milk as my breastmilk has not been filling him.  I'm really dissappointed about this, but I think it will be for the best if I switch him to full-time formula.  If I get chance I'll post some piccies - he seems to change every day.  Also he is now laughing and smiling occasionally.  I hope you all get to be mums one day.

Witters - nothing for me for mothers day I'm afraid, DH doesn't believe in things like that.  My present was to be left alone with Dylan for 3.5 hours whilst DH pottered about in his garage  !!  He doesn't seem to be adapting to fatherhood very well, but I suppose it takes time.

Anyway must go and catch up on some jobs whilst Dylan is sleeping.

Liz


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

[fly]News Alert... News Alert... News Alert!![/fly]​
Hope is a Mummy! She delivered Cerys and Owen this morning. Cerys was 4lb 8oz and Owen was 4lb 11oz - both great weights! They are both OK and will be in neo natal for a few days just to get their breathing under control. Hope is fine but sore as expected. She hasn't seen them yet, but I'm sure they'll wheel her down soon. I know with mine, they were born at 3:30am and I didn't get to see them until after lunch. Hope, I understand that horrible wait 

The very best congratulations to Hope and her DH for the safe arrival of her wonderful bundles! Well done Mummy and Daddy!! Welcome into this big wide world Cerys and Owen! All you need to do is be good for Mummy and Daddy and all your needs will be met 

[fly]         [/fly]


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Liz, yep, I understand how busy you must be!  I too have to supplimnt with formular.  I started off using my frozen breastmilk but that run out so I started using formular.  I still do it now - breast and bottle.  It's great doing both as it's best of both worlds.  Boob is quick and easy if they are screaming hungrey or simply need comforting, but bottle ois great to let others feed.  Do whatever you feel fits in best with your routine and lifestyle.  Bottle is best for some, boob is best for others, combination is best for the likes of me   It sounds like he's coming on great!  Sorry your first Mothers Day was not the best.  That was rotten of your DH in my opinion.  But if you were ok with it then I won't say anything else


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Witters you bet me to it  

I've been sleeping and feeding since I got Hopes message.

Sorry I've not been around I've been so tired and busy so I need to read back.  I'm just popping on now as DH just got home but need to go and get dressed.  yes I know nearly 5pm and not dressed shameful but I've not had time or energy.  Kasey-Lee is demanding so much time and changing so quickly.  New pics are on the website if you want to see www.kasey-lee.co.uk

Anyway HUGE CONGRATULATIONS HOPE you know how happy I am for you guys.

Lots of love to you all

Mel xx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Congratulations Hope and DH on the birth of Cerys and Owen.  Lots of love, Liz


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Hope - 

so so delighted for you that after all this time Cerys and Owen are here   

congratulations!!!!!!

ritz.


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Congratulations Hope and DH on the birth of Cerys and Owen.

I hope everyone else is well, little John has had a chest infection so haven't had a chance to get on here much, as he has been quite clingy towards me.  I am loving every minute of motherhood, my time is not my own now, he is now on the bottle permanently after having to give in breastfeeding, which I was absolutely gutted about, still trying to get into some sort of routine, I don't know if I ever will! 

Congratulations to Hope again

I'll try and post more, but I am sure you understand if I am missing for a while

Chris


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Many many congrats to Hope & DH on the birth of the twins - so pleased all seems ot have gone well!!

Well back home after a lovely 5 days in Spain - not bad weather, 1 day of rain but the rest of thet ime it was sunny Although v. windy!  Life ticks along for me, waiting for AF so I can programme my next FET which hopefully should be mid-late May.  Ironically though, my 1 year old cocker spaniel has, on her first attempt (not exactly trying I must stress!) gone & got herself pregnant with one one of the mongrel terriers on the farm so whilst it should have been me feeling all rotten & sick - she is!  A little concerning as we only think it is one of the terriers and as she is so young it is not ideal but there youo have it.  So in a few weeks I will be playing mid-wife to her!!   

Ayhow, hope you are all well

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hiya

Hope you are all well!!

Just to let you all know I heard form Hope yesterday.  She was feeling a bit teary as babie's aren't with her.  Cerys is off her ventilator and having 3ml milk every 2hours.  Owen is very sedated as he's fighing his ventilator and Hope is very sore from the section.  Thinking of you Hope and DH and your twins xx

Ritz - Hope all is going well with your natural FET.

Sarah - ANy news on becoming an auntie yet?

Witters - Hows your little bundles.

Liz and Chris - Hope you are enjoying being a mum as much as I am.

Flo-Jo - Glad you had a nice time away.

Red - How are yu sweetie.

Well gotta dash sorry - someone just woke up for feeding and is currently nappy free to help her very sore bum

Love you all

Mel xxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all


hope - sending you and the babba's lots of love  

mel - nice to hear from you....glad you are well...

flo-jo -   at you playing midwife to your doggie  

chris & liz - good to hear from you  

witters - hoping you and the babe's are doing well...

well my scan was today was [email protected]   my dominant follicle is small 7mm so no ovulation yet - my lining is 3.4mm   bad news too that the bleeding from EC continues - the nurse suggested swabs etc but i said no as i have no signs of clinical infection. so she said we'll scan on wednesday and the dr could have a look then to see if the puncture wound is visable   nice! i don't think its likely that the FET will go ahead but it's interesting to find out what my body does normally  

love to you all, ritz.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Mel, thanks for the 'Hope' update.

Hope, sorry to hear Owen is fighting the venilator. It's horrible to see them on that.  Myles was a clever boy and didn't need it but Keilidh did.  That morphine knocks them for six and it's horrible to see them so still.  Keep putting faith into the doctors, they really do know what they are doing and will fight just as hard as Owen and Cerys are in order to get them better.  Hugs to you all!

Ritz, sorry to hear the bleeding is still happening.  No wonder your follies aren't big yet, I'm sure they arewaiting until the bleeding is settled.  This cycle could be a long frustrating one, but it doesn't mean things can't happen with it.  Keep eating, drinking and resting well...

Mel, sorry to hear of Kasey-Lee's nappy rash.  Keilidh had one that didn't go.  None of the creams worked and in the end I called the doctor who gave her some cream for a yeast infection.  It bagan wit a 'T'.  Maybe you should put a call in to the doctors (I didn't have to see her, just explained her symptoms then collected the prescription in my own time).


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi girls 

So much news....

[fly]         CONGRATULATIONS HOPE & DH!!         

         CONGRATULATIONS HOPE & DH!!         

         CONGRATULATIONS HOPE & DH!!         [/fly]

So sorry to hear that you are not getting so see or hold your babies - how hard for you hun  - you have waited so long for this, but you will soon get your special time together 

Ritz - you are stoical hun - I am impressed with how strong you are being about all of these delays, not easy  - but the end result will be worth it for you & DH    

Mel - nice to see you back on line hun  - its hard getting anything done in the early days isn't it? I used to get my DH to leave me breakfast upstairs as sometimes I didn't manage to get down until midday - why I don't quite remember now!

Chris - so nice to hear from you!  Glad to hear that you are enjoying motherhood!! Bet you are finding it hard work too tho with a little one - I've not forgotten those nights!!  Got my sis a babygrow with the slogan " Don't wake me - I'll wake you" 

Liz - hmmm - not impressed with yr DH who should have been spoiling you rotten after you have spent so long getting big & heavy & now all the work of a tiny bubs!!  Mind you, I know it can be a bit hard for DHs sometimes to adapt, even after much longed for child - sometimes hard for them not to be centre of your attention anymore  I remember about a week after my caesarian my DH started getting frisky & I was just - OMG - what is this! - get off!!! Poor guy 

Witters - is Kayleigh getting her balance yet?

Flo-jo - so glad you enjoyed your hol - you earned it  Sometimes feel I spend half my life waiting for . My burmese cat managed to sort herself out with a litter of moggy kittens - right in the middle of winter when cats apparently never come into season...hope you are right & it was a little terrier she had her fling with - can they scan her or anything?

Red - waht are your plans then now?

Well, not much news from me really - my sis is now 11 days late & was going to have a cervical sweep today (which she referred to as a 'cervical swipe'  ) but apparently her cervix is not at all effaced so really no progress. The midwife is convinced its a lazy boy. She's booked in for prostoglandin pessaries on Thursday & they will probably keep her in for 3 days & try to induce her. If that fails its a caesarian  So she's keeping me waiting to be an auntie! As for my fashion show, it went really well in then end & we raised over £1900 for a local hospice .

Better go befpre DH catches me 

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

gosh so much news in one weekend !

[fly]*Congratulations Hope and DH on the birth of Cerys and Owen*[/fly]

Ritz - sorry to hear you are still bleeding. I meant to say before my first cycle after IVF was really long (42 days !) I monitored my next cycle using OPK's and I didn't ovulate until day 19 which is also late for me. I am going to try for natural FET again with my next cycle which should meant I will have ET somewhere round about the start of May. Heres hoping anyway.

Flo-Jo- glad to hear you had a nice break, sounds like you will have your hands full soon with your dog 

Chris - glad you are enjoying motherhood and i hope John gets better soon.

Yogi - hope that Kasey-Lee's nappy rash heals up soon, had a look at your pictures, she is lovely.

A big  to Witters, Sarah and Liz.

Off to my bed now, I'm shattered I hate the clocks changing.

Best wishes

Red


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hiya

Ritz so sorry that things aren't going smoothly for you.  I'm sending you lots of      

Witters we have tried everything.  They first said yeast infection and gave us some canesten cream.  That didn't work.  They then gave us metanium which is a thick barrier cream.  That hasn't worked.  We then got something like Trimodene which I think is the one you mention.  That hasn't worked.  We now wash her bum in water with a soap substitute each nappy change and that isnt working.  Its so sore for her she screams and it really upsets me.  I've been to the doctors twice in the space of a week and I'm going to baby clinic tomorrow when they will take a swab for infection.  Its distressing me alot now.

Sarah - Yes getting downstairs till midday would be so nice.  However when Kasey-Lee wakes for her morning feed anywhere between 5-7 she is then wide awake so there isnt any point in going back to bed.  Its very tiring but so worth it.  Your poor sister.  I was induced with the gel but as your sister my cervix just wasnt ready so it failed and thats why I had the section.  I had three lots of gel and none worked.  I hope it works for your sister and you get to be an auntie real soon.


Hey Red - How are you!!!  Thanks for the compliments on Kasey-Lee she is a little gem but then I'm her mummy so I would think that.

Lots of love to you all

Mel xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Can't stop, but thought you may like to see some pics...

Here's the pic of Myles' teeth:









Here he is swimming:








And Keilidh:








And both of them:


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey everyone - my sisters waters have finally broken (6.30 this morning!!)  (Kate said "does that mean she won't be going in to work today"  ) ....so excited!!!

Sarah69 xx

ps - Witters, those photos are lovely, the babies look so happy in the water!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning !!

Thank you all for your lovely messages ....

I decided to come home last night as my dh was finding it very hard t be here on his own after he left us at the hospital ..... but i obviously will be there alot more than i am here .... 

Well CERYS ALYS was born 1st at 10.16am & is a min older than her brother which im sure she'll keep reminding him of when they're older .... she weighed 4lb 8oz.....

Shes doing very well is off ALL DRUGS & I.V'S AND 'HOPEFULLY' will be in a cot today,she was dressed fro the 1st time yest & looks so cute ....she now weighs 4lb 5oz .....& is having 25ml of milk every 2 hrs ..... 

And OWEN DAVID .....arrived at 10.17am......and weighed 4lb 11oz......hes now on CPAP ...he was on the other more powerful ones & was given 'paralizing' drugs Sat & Sun as he was fighting the ventilator .....which was so awful to see as he was just lying there out of it ....but they said yesterday that it looks like hes turned a corner now .....so fingers firmly crossed that he'll soon be with his sister ......

I have started to feed them a it myself now but it took till last night to get anything through ....the hospital have lent me a electric pump while they are in there so thats good ....
Im feeling ok in myself bit sore ....& very very emotional .....    

Thanks to you all for your support .....

Will read all your posts when ive got a few min .....

Hope your all ok ??

Love Gaynor,Andy,Cerys & Owen XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

OMG Sarah !!! ........... wonderful !! .........

So pleased for your sis .......

Hope your ok ??

XXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sarah, Horray!  And started naturally too, that's Fab!  Will be thinking of you all today...  Good luck!!

Hope, so glad that things are on the up now, it sounds like they are both doing great.  My milk seemed to take forever to come in too.  It's always much harder on us SCBU mums as baby isn't there to trigger off hormones.  You would have laughed at us, DH ended up sucking each and every possible drop directly off my nipples!  every 10th of a ml counted!  I was lucky as they started on only 1ml and gradually increased the amounts which helped me to catch up.  It sounds like Cerys especially is coming on leaps and bounds with a lovely appitite so must be putting extra pressure on you.  Now you can nurse yourself, that will help bring your milk in.  What we end up doing eh?!


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

hope so glad you are home and well.....sending you and the babies lots of love and  

witters - your babies look gorgeous under the water - so cute  

sarah - so pleased for your sis - can't wait to hear your special auntie announcement. 

Red - thanks for sharing re your cycle.....sometimes it all seems so difficult.

I have bad news i'm afraid - my cycle has been abandoned   i have 14 follies - none dominant, and my lining is 3mm - on day 11 of natural cycle this is not good   the bleeding continues and they had a good look with the speculum - which shows blood from the cervix.....? hormonal problem or just drugs left in my body from the IVF...they talked about a biopsy, or  hysterscopy - but i've refused both.....can't take more tests. we now have to decide what to do with the bleeding - to send swabs to lab or wait it out - so we're waiting....hopefully it will stop soon. we then need to decide between medicated FET or do nothing and leave the frosties for a few years......
i have to call in two weeks if the bleed doesn't stop - so i guess we've got some time to think. 
I just want to mail the adoption forms but dh thinks we should use the frosties first.....i guess we need a long chat. These decisions don't get any easier do they  

love to you all, ritz.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, Ritz, I'm very sorry to hear you are still having problems with this cycle.  As you say, you have lots of things to talk about.  It may seem bleak at the moment but things will get better, I'm sure of it


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

JUst wanted to say thank you for taking the time to respond to me the other day - you have definately made me feel much better.  I am feeling a lot more positive about things now, especially looking at the pictures of the gorgeous little un's - you must be very proud.

Ritzi - I don't know you but just wanted to tell you how sorry I am that your cycle has been abandoned.  Take it easy hun


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hiya

Witters I absolutely love your pictures.  The one of Myles concentrating so hard to swim back up is amazing.  I'm looking forward to when I can take Kasey-Lee swimming.

Hope I'm glad you are home and that Cerys and Owen are doing well.  They are little fighters like all our babies are.  Its good that you are getting to feed them too, its rewarding isn't it.  I'm not surprised you are emotional after everything.  And as for the soreness, I only drove for the first time yesterday after my section and that is the first day I felt up to it.  Up to a week ago I was still sore but now I'm not too bad.  You know where I am if you need to talk.  

Sarah - Hooray on your sisters waters breaking.  I'm guessing by now you are an auntie.  I love being an auntie so much.  Can't wait to hear.

Ritz - I'm so sorry your cycle has been abandonded I really am.  Sending you huge hugs.

Karen - Hi there glad you feel more positive now.  Remember anything you need you also know where I am.

Hi to everyone else.

I had Kasey-Lee weighed yesterday and she is doing really well for her weight gain.  She is now 8lbs 6ozs and growing fast.  I just love her so much.  Unfortunately she does still have a VERY sore bottom which she had for last 4 weeks.  Got some more cream from GP to try now and a swab taken.  Poor little thing it is so sore.

I'm not due to go back to work till sometime between July and September but we have made the decision to cut my working hours and my company have agreed.  So I'm going from 3 days a week to 2 days and on the 2 days I work my mum is looking after Kasey-Lee.  Obviously I loose money but we have the best option that Kasey-Lee is being brought up by family and not strangers and we have no childcare costs.

Well I'm shattered today so I'm going to try and get some sleep now.  Kasey-Lee is fighting her eyes but hoping she will be asleep in a minute.

Love to you all

Mel xx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Just a very quickie from me as absolutely shattered - I am indeed now a proud auntie & have a little nephew!!! He is ultra cute & I got a long cuddle this evening. Labour didn't go easily and ended with a casarian so my sis is sore, but happy! She's not slept for 72 hrs & when I left they were telling her she could be expecting to feed hourly through the night  

Hope - lovely to see u r back hun   - what we all go through to get these babies 

Ritz -    

Love to everyone else 

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Congratulations Auntie Sarah!!!  I hope her first night went better than the midwife expected!

Hope, how are Cerys and Owen doing?  Off CPAP?  In cots?  Thinking of you!

My poor DH, he worked through the night the night before last then had to work through the day too.  He was up for 34 hours!  Shaatered wasn't the word and thank goodness Myles and Keilidh were good and slept through.


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sorry no personals as I'm resting up! but just to let you know that I had an ET yesterday and have 2 x grade 2 8 cell embies back on board and this time no sign of OHSS  .  My clnic have been fantastic and to start with I didn't downreg at all and then had lesser dosages of Gonal F (150 for 5 days) then had a scan, as I wasn't stimming enough they increased my dosage up to 225 and then I had scans every other day and blood tests to check my oestrogen levels.  When things were stimmed enough they dropped my dosage again and I only had one injection of Ovitrelle this time.  I ended up with 9 eggs and all 9 fertilised, although the other 7 aren't great quality so we might not freeze them.  So all in all I'm a very happy bunny.  Now lying with my feet up and H waiting on me!

 to you all - will report back with the results  

Mustard
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Congrats Mustard!  That's fantastic news!  Hopefully you won't need any frosties as you will be a mum from this round!  Stick embies, stick!!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning !!

Hope your all ok ??.......

Mustard CONGRATS on your embies ..hope your taking it easy ??...  .....

Sarah ...Congratulations on being an Aunty !! .....hows everyone ?? have they decided on a name yet ??....

Ritz .....sorry to hear things not going your way at the mo ..sending you   &  ........

Mel ......How are you ?? thanks for the lovely card ......hows Kasey ~Lee ?? is her bum any better ??.....

Witters ..... how are you all ??..... what lovely photos youve taken .....

We are all ok , BOTH babies are now in cots & off all drugs etc .. & just need to get there feeding sorted ..... Cerys is on 3hr feeds & there doing the same with Owen today .....Cerys had her 1st bath yest .she wasn't impressed .....,Owen is far more alert than his sister .... she just wants to sleep all the time ..can't blame her really !! ......

IF ANYONE WANTS TO P.M ME THEIR EMAIL ADDRESS I WILL FORWARD SOME PICS ....as im pretty useless at posting them on here & havent really got time at the mo to sit & have a go .....

Well off to get ready to go up .......

Take care

Love n hugs XXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hope, glad that things are going so well now!  It won't be long until they are back home, I'm sure.  Are they being tube fed or are you able to feed?  Probably a combination?  Oh, Myles was always the one sleeping, he was so laid back it was great as I could tend to Keilidh first with no worries about him.  When we got home, the tables turned!  Now they both take it in turns, but I am lucky that there aren't many occasions when they go at it together thank goodness.  I'm about to pm you my email...


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey everone 

Mustard - sending loads of     your way  

I'm having a bit of a weepy morning girls . My sis is short on babygrows etc so I bit the bullet & dug out all of kate's newborn stuff. At first DD & I were both having a good laugh sorting through the clothes & some of her baby toys. But then, I think it was just the size of the newborn stuff that set me off - its SO tiny I just couldn't believe that she was ever that little - and it seems like such a long time ago now. I just wonder whether if after 6 years of trying there really is much hope for me to have another one? - I know that loads of other girls give up after 3 IVFs & I am 38 this summer. 

Anyway, apologies to all of those of you still trying for no.1 as I do know that I am SO lucky to have Kate - she is such a lovely girl & getting freckles on her nose & makes me laugh every day, so reallly not too much reason to complain. Also, I'm loving being an auntie - my sis & I are so close that it has been a very special time for me too. Sometimes I just feel as though DH & I have tried so hard for so long for no.2 and now that all of the time my odds of success are dropping 

OK - Witters or someone - please give me the ticking off that I deserve!! . My AF is due within the next week & I have to call the hospital to order my drugs for ICSI no.4 so I'd better get into +ve vibe!!!

Hope - my sister has been finding it quite tough since the birth of Ollie & at one point when totally exhausted she said "I just don't know how anyone can cope with twins". Her milk hasn't come through & at the mo she's not getting much sleep & a very hungry boy on her hands. Hope you are coping hun   - seeing my sis has reminded me how hard it is in the early days. Mel - sending   to you too as another new mummy  Hope you're starting to get a bit of sleep now. Liz - if u r still around that goes for you too!! 

Well, I have a furry tiger suit to hang on the line! So nice to be on hols 

Sarah xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone!!

Sarah - YEY Congratulations Auntie Sarah!!! How wonderful to you feel.  Do tell us your little nephew's name and how amazing he is.  Big hugs for your weepy moment, I think the way you are feeling is normal.  Even though you have your little girl.  I know that sometimes I get sad that Kasey-Lee may be my only baby and especially as she is growing so fast.  This is one reason why I want to keep her little and my baby.  Big HUGS

Witters - wow your DH and 34 hours work - what an amazing man!!!  I'm glad your twins slept well for you that night.

Hope - So glad to hear how well your babies are doing.  I'm also glad you got the card and liked it.  You have my email address but I'll send it again.  If you want when I get the pics I can put them on the board for you.  Had Kasey-Lee back at the GPs today and finally found that her bum has an infection (took a swab last week to check).  So she now has a low dose of antibiotics.  Poor thing still screams in pain.

Mustard great news! Heaps of luck!!

Had Kasey-Lee weighed last Weds and she was 8lbs 6ozs I'm so proud of my feeding and how well she is doing she's a star.

Gosh gotta dash just realised I need to be off to the dentist.  First time of leaving my baby since she has been born.

Love to all

Mel xx


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi everyone.

Sarah - congrats on being an Auntie- I understand your weepiness though.  You feel so happy for them but i think that makes us doubly sad as all we want is too feel as happy & elated as them - it will happen - stay strong!

Well an eventful morning today, on tenterhooks as my spaniel looks as though she will drop her pups any day!!  DH decided he wanted to buy a small herd of cows, they arrived yesterday (we are farmers by the way so not such a random thing to do!) some had calves with them but some. heavily pg - anyhow, checked them last night - all OK - went out this morning - one calving - sadly, a massive calf in a Young cow and the calf died.  then the cow went down and we have spent all morning trying to get her up - luckily she just got up which is a big relief.  Added to that, my old Labrador has been v off colour the last couple of days and leaking "stuff" from her bits - took her down the vets yesterday and she has a uterus infection so has gone into surgery this morning to have a hysterectomy.  So all go!!

Anyhow, hope everyone has a lovely Easter - I will probably spend it calving / whelping / nursing!!  

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi everyone and Happy Easter!!!!

Flo-jo - How exciting puppies!!!  Can we see pics when they arrive.  Sounds like you have been having fun with your cows.  How sad about the calf that made me sad. I hope your lab has a great recovery!!

Hows everyone doing?

We went to Barnsley yesterday to visit my cousin who had her baby just 26 days after Kasey-Lee was born.

Had the most amazing morning this morning though. It was about 5.30am and I was in the nursery changing Kasey-Lee and winding her after just having fed her.  I had her on my shoulder winding her and she burped and did a bit of sick on my shoulder.  So I brought her off my shoulder to wipe her mouth and said to her 'did you think that was funny being sick on mummy's shoulder' well I got the most amazing wide mouthed lit up eyes smile.  This was her first smile and was so amazing.  Its a sight I will never forget.

Well should really get some breakfast and get dressed I suppose.

Love to you all

Mel xx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Flo-jo - Glad to hear you don't have a herd of cows in your front garden  . Sounds like an emotional roller coaster for you at the moment hun   - you seem to be surrounded by all things gynacological!!  I hope that your labrador makes a good recovery & is home soon - good luck delivering puppies & calves in the next few days!!! I am keeping my fingers crossed that it will be you next! 

Hope - - so glad to hear that Cerys & Owen are making good progress - I will PM you my e-mail as am dying to see pics 

Mustard - thinking of you   - how are you feeling?  

Mel - how is Kasey Lee doing on the antibiotics? So lovely to hear of her first smile - you will spend hours trying to capture one of those on camera  Try not to worry about whether she will ever have a brother or sister   - there is no reason why not - you still have time on your side 

Witters - where are you? Hope all is well with you & your hard working DH & the babies - have fun at easter 

OK - I am going to explode so now have to tell you my news - I am more weepy & emotional than ever - in fact I am completely in shock.........yesterday I did a pee stick & I got a BFP!!!! 

OK - I'm not a woman of few words so now have to tell you exactly what happenned...DH & I got a last minute cheap deal for one night in 4* hotel in Nottingham last night as a bit of a treat (£69 for exec room & full breakfast for all 3 of us!!) - my plan was to skip the evening Met tablet & hit the vino with DH in the bar after putting Kate to bed. However, as AF was now 2 days late, on impulse I had put a pee stick in bathroom bag to do before drinking if   still hadn't arrived by tea time, just to be safe. Was just about to take DD for a swim in hotel pool & needed to go for wee so quickly did pee stick - as per usual it came up   for the first few seconds & I didn't feel disappointed as that was what I expected & was about to throw it in the bin - but then - OMG  - as I looked the second line started to appear until it was a really dark cross & no doubt at all.. ...at that point I just started crying my eyes out so DH came rushing in to see what was the matter as assumed I'd hurt myself or was upset (he didn't even know I had pee stick with me or that AF was late etc). My hands were shaking like crazy when I showed him & neither of us could believe it!! I was supposed to be starting the drugs for ICSI no.4 in 2 weeks & this was going to be our last boozy night before getting healthy for that. So, I had camomile tea instead  - but felt as though I'd had a quadruple vodka 

Witters & Mel - your advice about trying temping using Fertility Friend turns out to have been quite good...   

Don't feel as though my feet are quite in contact with the ground at the mo...can't quite believe a natural BFP after all the tx-ing I've done in the last 6 years

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

OMG OMG OMG SARAH!!!!!!!!

[fly]         HUGE CONGRATULATIONS SARAH AND DH I'M SO CHUFFED FOR YOU         [/fly]

Glad the temping worked for you!!

Thanks for asking about Kasey-Lee and her antibiotics we think they are slowly making a difference but her bum is so sore its hard to tell yet.

Had my postnatal check this week too and if I do have another baby I have high risk of pre-eclampsia and also in later life now have higher chance of high blood pressure but she is so worth it!!!!!

Your news has made my day

Love Mel xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Sarah & Dh .......OMG !! ....   CONGRATULATIONS !!!! .....

SO VERY VERY PLEASED FOR YOU ......

Think the Easter bunny has sent you something FAR better than a choccie egg !!

Well done ....... im chuffed for you

Love n hugs

Gayn XXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I had a sense to check in quick.  I have two poorly children and one poorly husband, so have been ultra busy and working with little or no sleep!

Anyway, I'm glad I did!!! Sarah, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!  I am so pleased for you!  Lost for words, but so glad that you weren't, I loved reading the story about how you found out!  I need to put up lots of jumpy men and things to show my excitement, but must go as I have a diarreah'ry nappy to change...

Love you all!  I'm so chuffed


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi,

Sarah I am so pleased for you and DH.  Its such exciting news    Keep us up dated.

A big   to everyone else, can't stop now as meant to be out weeding the Garden   DP has had to go to work and I have got a list of  things I am meant to do today.

Anyway I will pop back on later and catch up with personals.

Hope everyone is well.

Red


----------



## Tracey&amp;Chris (Jan 6, 2007)

HI All,
Well after waiting for my natural cycle before they do FET after slight OHSS, it hasn't happened. 
I phoned them 2 weeks ago to say that I haven't started a natural cycle and that it had been 2 weeks overdue then. 
They said to wait 4 weeks and then they will induce bleeding.
I sometimes feel as if this is never going to happen!
Has anyone had this happen before?
Thanks
T


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Kidzcoach, my cycle after OHSS was 72 days long.  It got very frustrating!  I decided to wait it out so that my body could repair itself.  It seemed to work as I got my very first BFP on my FET cycle as soon as I started to bleed   Hang in there, we know how frustrating it is...

Sarah, how are you feeling?


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Fantastic, amazing, hurrah, congrats, flippin hell, blimey, OMG - such terrific news - Sarah, I am soooo thrilled for you & DH - you must be on cloud 999!               it goes t prove we should never ever give up    

Well done - enjoy your moment.

On our front, had 1 beautiful live calf Friday night but sadly another v. traumatic dead delivery Saturday morning - poor cow was in labour for over 12 hours, the vet was here for 7 hours, cow went bonkers in her distress, we couldn't get near her, she charged anyone coming close and kicked her way through a barn wall!!  Nice - ended up having to give a massive sedation - but she is up & eating now - at one point we thought we were going to lose her as well.  The old dog Molly seems to be recovering well and the spaniel is getting ever closer - really thought it was going to be at the weekend but she is holding off still - will let you know when she delivers.

Love to everyone else.

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Flo-Jo, sounds like you are ultra busy!  There are loads of cows at the farm where Woody is.  Infact Woody much prefers the cows to the other horse!  There are calves being born all the time (so cute) and fortunately most are fine.  There has been some which didn't make it though, it's heartbreaking.  Fingers crossed the pups will be born safe and sound!


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS SARAH69 AND DH ON YOUR EXCELLENT NEWS, I AM SO PLEASED FOR YOU!!


----------



## Tracey&amp;Chris (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Witters,
What is your real name.
Just to say thanks, I am planning on waiting another 2 weeks but just a little worried and fustrated that my body isn't doing the things it should do.
I also have a free cycle on the NHS which is due to start in August and I had to change already once before when I had OHSS and was planning on only having 3 months wait.
But the thought of being + on the first FET is really good, and congradulations!
T


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

hope you are all well.

Witters - I loved the pictures of the twins swimming, they look so happy.  They always look so full of life in their photos, I bet once they are walking they will be a real handfull.   I didn't know that you have a horse, do you manage to have much time for him at the moment as I imagine you must be pretty busy with the twins.  I also have a horse, although he is retired, he's 27 in May and I have had in for 25 years.  He is doing really well although he has arthritis's, it doesn't seem to bother him too much but he is not as flashy a mover as he was when he was younger ( happens to as all)

Hope-  How are things with you and the twins ?  When do you expect to take them home ?  I hope everything is going well.


Sarah - are you still up there on   ?

Mustard - Hope everything is going well with you, when is your test date ?       

Kidroach- my first cycle after AF was 42 days.

I am hoping to have FET at the end of this month, although need to see how it goes as if I get my surge on a Thursday it will be postponed for another month.  I feel like I am the slowest cycler in FF, I hope than I can get to ET before a year is up   

Actually if I can't get to Ninewells this month I am thinking of moving my    to a clinic that will take them to Blasts before transfer.  I don't really want the hassle of moving but I think I would like to have the opportunity to grow the along a bit.

Must go or will be late for work, a big   to everyone I missed.

Love

Red


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Thanks for all your good wishes  I'm still way up on   - I have an appointment for a scan a week on Friday & will then find out if everything is OK so will obviously keep you updated - I will only be 6 wks by then so a bit surprised that they will be able to see anything at all but I guess they know what they are doing.

Mustard - how are you hun  - your test day must be around now   

Flo-jo - so sorry to hear that you lost a second calf - so sad & sounds like such a stressful labour   - I am glad she pulled through though   Has your little dog had her pups yet? When are you planning to have your FET cycle?

Kidzcoach - after OHSS my next AF came after about 60 days I seem to remeber so was also quite late. Sorry to hear that you are having to go through all of this - hopefully it will be worth it in the end 

Red - if not Thursday when is the best day for you to get your LH surge? I will keep my fingers crossed & could also compose a little dance for you  I also had planned to use Blasts on my next cycle as I have had so many good grade frosties 'discarded' at day 2 on my ICSI cycles & 3 FETs that I wanted to let the embies get to a later stage to get a better idea which really were the best to replace on my next go.

Liz - how are you & Dylan getting on? Is DH pulling his weight  

Mel - hope Kasey Lee's bum is getting better   - sorry to hear that your bundle of joy has brought you some possible health risks for the future - I guess with a future pregnancy they would just really keep their eye on you - do you know how high the chances of pre-enclampsia are?

Hope - you are right - the Easter bunny must have known how I like my eggs - fertilised!    How are you getting on with your two babies? Do you know when they will be able to come home with you yet?  It can't be easy running to & fro to the hospital 

Witters - how are your household doing? - hopefully all feeling a bit better (although I bet there is a good chance that if the other 3 have been ill then you may well have the bug by now? ). Thankyou for asking - I feel really great - I have sore boobs & starting to feel slightly queasy which is just about the best feeling in the world as far as I'm concerned   Just keeping my fingers crossed for the next 12 weeks 

Anyway, better go & try to make some headway into all that marking I've been putting off all hol!! (my minds not really on it at the mo as keep getting lost in daydream land)

Hi to anyone else I've missed out  - any news from Debs or Cecile? Also was wondering how Ritz is getting on now?

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sarah, how do you always come up with such good personals? You put me to shame!! Glad you are feeling all the usual early pregnancy feelings. My first scan was 7 weeks where we saw the heartbeats. I've heard that 6 weeks is the very first possible chance of seeing a beating heart but more often than not, it's too early. Please don't worry if you don't see one, all it willmean is that you should get to see your bean again in another week or so  We are on the mend. I now have a sore throat and tickly cough, but not too bad in comparison.

Kidzcoach, what's your name? I'm Sarah  All that your body is doing is repairing itself. OHSS puts an awful lot of strain on not only your reproductive system, but other organs too. I know for a fact that my kidneys and lungs atleast were under a lot of strain. If you can wait, that is the best way although frustrating. We all know you can't rush nature. If you do decide to go the provera rounte (induction of bleeding) then that should be ok now too seeing that you have waited a fair time. Best of luck for your FET treatment. How many snowbabies do you have?

Red, wow! 25 years eh? I've had 3 horses (Woody is my 3rd) Sadly, my other two had to be put to sleep. I believe that animals are forever. I don't get down there much at all these days although did look after them over easter as the owners were away. I really enjoyed it! I get down there with the babies but not to do much with him, just to say hello. He's loved his long holiday! I am hoping to bring him back into work now the weather is improving. He's an ex-racehorse (I rescued him after he bowed a tendon) so he can be very flightly!! Here he is:

















Hope, how are Owen and Cerys doing? Well I hope!

Mel, I hope that Kasey-Lee's bottom is improving. I'm glad you've found out what it is.


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

,

Witters- woody is lovely,  i am going to have to find out now how to put pictures on here so I can show you a pic of my horse  .  Won't be till next week as DP is taking me away for my birthday this weekend.  Its a surprise so I don't know where we are going.

Sarah- Not long until your scan, although it will probably seem like an age to you.  Best wishes for next Friday.         I reckon my LH surge will come on 30 April and that would be a good day for me, it would mean that we would have the choice of a 2 or 3 day ET.  Although I don't really mind as long it happens this month and if it all work out with a BFP I would be over the moon.


Flo-jo- Hope all the animals are doing well ?  What kind of cows do you have ?  I saw some highland cow calves yesterday on my way back from work they were really cute.  Quite a few farmers round here keep them as pets.  Hope you are well, have you got a date for your FET or are you having a break for a while ?

Mel - hows things with you and Kasey-lee ?  I hope she is feeling better ?

Hope- sending you my love, hope everything is going well       

A big   to everyone else, as usual I have ran out of time and need to go and get ready for work.

Love

Red


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi all

Just to let you know that unfortunately we got a  .  After a few days of getting over the news, we're feeling philosophical that this was our first chance trying and at least we got through the whole thing without the OHSS, so we can try again and hopefully next time get a .  I need to arrange another appointment with the consultant to discuss where we go from here and how long we have to wait for another cycle.  

Thanks for all your thoughts  

Mustard
x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow its been busy on here since I was last on!

Mustard - So sorry to hear of your BFN.  Im glad you are trying to see the bright side.

Sarah - Has it sunk in yet?  I bet you are still up there on cloud 9.  I hope you are taking it easy.  My pregnancy has brought me extra health risks in the future but I don't blame Kasey-Lee in the slightest and she is so worth it.  Not sure what the chances statistcs wise is of the pre-eclampsia in future but to be honest I don't think there will be a future pregnancy for me anyway  
Kasey-Lee's bottom is improving thanks for asking.  It seems though that the antibiotics have given her a rash on her face, or at least we think its that thats caused it so she must be sensitive to penicillin.

Witters - Thanks also for asking about Kasey-Lee's bum    I hope your DH and twins are feeling better. Love the pictures of your horses.

Hope - How are you Andy and the twins sweetie?  You haven't checked in just lately so I hope all is well.

Red - Good luck with moving your frosties!!!

Kidzcoach - I can't remember how long but I do remember that after my OHSS which was only mild my next cycle was super long.  Seems its quite common.  Wishing you heaps of luck xx

Hi to anyone I've missed!

I had Kasey-Lee weighed yesterday.  She is 7 and half weeks old and has put on 10 ounces in just a week.  She now weighs 9lbs 9ozs and is doing really well.  We have her 8 week check and first lot of jabs on Tuesday which I'm not looking forward to at all.  She has become really unsettled over the last week and I think its wind problems.  We are having alot of problems settling her after a feed and at night its quite hard work when you're tired.  She also seems to be having a growth spurt or so the HV says as she is constantly feeding at the moment and I know she is getting enough as she is putting on weight and doing lots of wet and dirty nappies.  But its all good fun.

Love to all

Mel xx


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Mustard - so very sorry, it is so hard but you are right in trying to look forward - Sarah proves Au naturel can work!!

On the farm front - no more calves (Simmentals FYI Red!) but 5 puppies born last night - 4 *****es & 1 dog - all soooo cute and mother is doing fantastically well.  She had quite a shock with number 1 but once she got the hang of it got on with all on her own which was great.  Just got to find homes for them now!!  If anyone can tell me how to upload a piccie I will get one on here on them today suckling in a row on mummy!!  Bless her she was so tired after it all

Anyhow, start DR next week so one last big social whirl this weekend before cutting back again next week allowing my body to shut down again!!  Oh well -fingers crossed for better results this time.

Have a good weekend

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey everyone

Mustard - so sorry to hear of your disappointment with miserable BFN    - you are being very stoical but I know that it is the worst feeling in the world . I hope that you have a few nice things planned - you deserve to treat yourself. I think that it is the random element of tx that makes it so hard to go through - you need to look after yourself & get your strenght back - you have been unlucky this time but you will get there in the end 

Flo-jo - sounds like you have been busy - look forward to seeing the pics of your puppies  Enjoy yourself this weekend & make the most of last few days before DR (hopefully this will be your last wild weekend for the next 10/11 months    )

Mel - glad you are stll enjoying your lovely daughter - it sounds as though she is thriving - well done  , My sister is also finding evenings/early night feeding quite hard work - hope Kasey-Lee settles down for you. As for your future - you just never know  

Witters - I'm glad you are all feeling better  - I love the picture of Woody running - he is a beautiful boy! Must be lovely to be able to get out with him in the sun now it is spring time 

Red - i'll keep my fingers crossed for an LH surge on the 30th for you & if I remember will compose a dance to hurry it on it's way - I've still never sucessfully detected one myself - I suspect I drink too much tea 

Hope - hope you & the babies are well - looking forward to getting the news that you can take them home 

I am feeling very guilty at the moment   - as you may remember I was supposed to be doing a 10K charity run with my friend in 2 weekends time. We were supposed to be doing a trial run this Sunday & today I made up a complete lie & told her I had broken a bone in my foot so couldn't do it   - how bad do I feel? - she is such a good mate & we have been training since January . I just can't bring myself to tell anyone about the BFP until I know that I am past the highest risk time of first 12 weeks. I still haven't told a single member of my family or friends (you are my only friends who know!) as everyone will be so ecstatic for us as they all know about the tx and how many years we've been trying - we've been together for 16 years & ttc for best part of 12 of them -  I couldn't bear it if anything went wrong & had to face their disappointment as well as our own. However, I also don't like lying! Was supposed to be having foot massage & reflexology with my sister yesterday & when I mentioned to the therapist that I was pg found I couldn't have it so had to have a back & shoulder massage instead - not easy to explain to my quick-witted sister when I was out 1/2 hour too early! Luckily we weren't in the same room when she was asking all of the questions! My sister noticed that DH & I were very 'giddy' after last weekend & commented that our night away must have been very special......

Anyway - back to marking....hi to anyone I didn't mention! 

Red - enjoy your birthday weekend!

Sarah69xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Sorry not been around lately ...... Hope your all ok ??.....will try & come back on later for personals ....

Well ............

Cerys & Owen are home !! .....

They came out late Thurs ..... they doing really well Owens still slower with his feeding than Cerys ..shes a guzzler !! .......Lovely to have them home ....... just busy  .....

Really hope your all ok .....

Love us all XXXXX


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Sarah 69 ......thanks for your text yest ..... you must be walking on air at the mo ......

Take care
XXXXXX


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Sarah .... I can't believe I missed your bfp ... what fantastic news  .  Well done you .. and I hope it's not long before you can shout to the world "I'm PREGNANT".


Love
Mustard
x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hiya

Hope I'm just so chuffed that your beautiful twins are home where they belong!  You must be estatic!!!

Sarah - Sorry your sister is having trouble in early evening too.  Kasey-Lee is having a growth spurt and eating lots.

Last night though Kasey-Lee went 6 and half hours from her last feed and 5 and half hours from going to bed so I got a bit more sleep.  Need it as tomorrow is her first lot of jabs which I'm not looking forward to.  She has her 8 week assesment too.

I have so many photos I'd love to share with you all so DH has put them on her website and pages 1-4 of her gallery have new photos if you want to look www.kasey-lee.co.uk

Gonna grab a drink and something to eat now while she is sleeping.

Love to all

Mel xx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Ohhh dear - I think I must be a bit emotional at the moment as Mels photos have set me off   

Mel - your gallery is so lovely & the story of where Kasey-Lee came from too! Every time I see pictures of her I think how you really could tell what her face was like from the ultrsound, even though I know you struggled to get the pictures done. 

Hope - so happy to hear that Cerys & Owen are back home with mum & dad!!      - bet you are so much happier now? How is it looking after twin babies - Witters makes it look easy but I reckon it must be pretty tough!

Mustard - thanks for the good wishes - how are you feeling now hun?  

Flo-jo - where are those puppy pics?  

Last night I went out for tea with DH & a couple of friends & guess what I ordered without thinking? - rare steak  - what an idiot   - when it arrived I suddenly remembered I shouldn't be eating it so no idea what on earth to do!! I had to pretend I was just crazy for the onion rings & ate a whole plate of them instead & then loads of chips & just picked at the cooked edges of my steak leaving the whole of the middle of it - they must have thought I was losing the plot  

Had a bad night though - I woke up at about 4am in absolute agony with acute abdominal pain (not like period pain/dull ache) combined with a feeling I wanted to poo but nothing there (sorry TMI) & as it got worse & I couldn't even get out of bed was sure something was going wrong - I was so relieved when after an hour or so it started to pass off a bit and still no bleeding or anything - it was really scarey & made me realise how much hope I am putting into this BFP - should I be worried? I don't remember anything like that with DD but then that was over 8 yrs ago now. I'm still full of cramps & finding it hard to believe its just things 'stretching' down there 

Anyway, no point worrying, I had promised myself not to do that & to try to enjoy every second of BFP if I ever got one & not spend my time counting the days away & fretting about minor things - which I guess is what I'm doing...just was a bit rattled!

Hope everyone else is well & enjoying this nice weather   - sorry to go on!

Sarah69 xx

ps - guess what, my DD won £90 on the Grand National & bought a trampoline


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah thanks for the lovely comments.  I know how very lucky I am.  I'm just looking at her now asleep in DH's arms and looking at her 3d photos on the wall and yes you can see what her face was like.  Thanks for the compliment on the story too.  I just wrote it from my heart!

Silly you for ordering rare steak, you eating for two now missus and need to be careful.  As for the pains, I'd like to suggest trapped wind!  I had loads of it when I got my BFP and had the pains in my tummy from it.  Could it be the same for you?

And well done your DD but oh so young to gamble but I like it.  I hope she enjoys her trampoline!!

Well nerves for tomorrow are setting in good and proper now for Kasey-lee.  Ooh someone wants feeding again.

Mel xx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello everyone

I have just got Dylan to sleep, so thought I would catch up on news!

Yogi - Dylan had a growth spurt at about 3 weeks, it lasted for about a week and he just wanted to snack all day long.  It was hard work as he didn't sleep much during the day, did loads of dirty nappies and wanted feeding constantly!  I hope everything goes well tomorrow, I must admit I'm not looking forward to the immunisations, but I'm sure the discomfort will be minimal.

Sarah69 - it must be so hard for you not telling anyone your news!  I remember having a very rare steak at Xmas, then remembering half way through it that I shouldn't be eating it.  How are your stomach cramps?  Sorry can't offer any advice, but perhaps it's the embryo settling in and making itself comfortable??!!  You mentioned you are having a 6 week scan, I had one and we saw a heartbeat, just a tiny flicker, but it's very reassuring.

Hope - glad to hear that Cerys and Owen are home, it's such a special time.  Sounds like they are keeping you busy!

Flo-jo - good luck with your DR for next week.

Mustard - sorry about your BFN  .  

Red - hi

Kidzcoach - I had all my cycles induced as I don't have AF naturally (only very occasionally).  I had to take tablets for a few days, then got AF about a week later.

Witters - How are you?  l love your photos of the twins, they look so happy.  I am looking forward to doing lots of activities with Dylan, but then again I am enjoying him as a young baby!

I am fine, and I'm getting more confident at looking after Dylan.  He can be very tiring though as sometimes he will go all day without sleeping.  As you can imagine, I don't get much time to post.  I will put some pictures in the gallery if you want to have a look!

Liz


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Liz, my two very rarely napped.  In fact it's only since they have been active that they do.  It always made me laugh when the only advice people offered was to nap when they nap - if only!! I totally understand your exhaustion!  Enjoy him as a tiny baby, they grow so quick!

Mel, I will peek at your new pics in a mo.  I'm glad that you are doing so well, it is very rewarding, but tiring too.  Mine took forever to both sleep through the night, then since they have, they've been ill and so have still woken.  10+ months of interrupted sleep when you're used to mamouth lay ins at the weekend certainly take their toll, believe me!  Best of luck with the jabs, she will be fine!  My two were still only about 5lb and hd little fat on their legs and they were absolutely fine.  All I did was gave them a bit of boob afterwards.  I'm sure your dodctor wont mind 

Sarah, I had loads of those pais - plus accompanied with spotting / bleeding so I completely understand your worries.  As Mel says, it's either trapped wind, stretching or a combination of them both.  It's even more important for you to take plenty of rest - and NO rare steaks!!!  What are you like?!  Glad you soon realised 

Hope, that's fantastic news that you are all home!  I don't know about you, but it seemed so quiet to me away from all those beeps and whirrs from the machines.  I hope you are getting on OK.  I'm here if you ever want to talk...

Flo-Jo, how are those pups?  Found any homes yet?  

Well, I now have two crawllers!  Keilidh finally managed to pick it up and it's great to see them both racing to a toy.  I feel so blessed.  I do however need to find some extra eyes and arms!!


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Witters

I have a lot of respect for you looking after twins that don't nap during the day!  It must have been exhausting.

Have just posted some piccies of Dylan in the gallery.

Liz


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone

Hmmm - now I feel a bit foolish - it is true when I think of it that those pains were not dissimilar from bad trapped wind  I just wasn't expecting such sharp pains in that area, but when I think actually I have been trumping more than usual   - sorry - bet you are glad now you only associate with me on line  

Witters - hooray for Keilidh - but what a scarey thought for you though - two mobile babies  

Liz - I love the gallery pics of Dylan especially the last one of him smiling - he looks a character but in those pics actually quite laid back. My sis is loving being a mum but finding Ollie quite hard work & doesn't seem to realise that 6-8 hrs sleep every night is pretty good going (only one night since home has he slept less than 5 hrs!) but he is also quite wakeful during the day. She's still quite hormonal & emotional too & got teary when I was cuddling him the other day & commented that I was good with him (I do love him!) & it was unfair I couldn't have one myself & she wished things would work out for me. I hope so much I will be able to give her some good news in 6 weeks time 

Mel - did the jabs go OK? - I didn't realise you were breast feeding - you have done well considering that she came early & that you & Kasey Lee have not been well  .

Hope - now I wonder why you haven't had the time to get on line in the past couple of days... 

Flo-jo - guess your 'babies' are keeping you busy too - still hoping for pics.. 

Red - are you feeling  positive for your FET? Really hoping this will be your lucky cycle    . Now I have a tiny inkling of what it must have been like for you & Flo-jo to have had BFP & then lost it  - & actually I can't think of anything more cruel. I will be holding out for you two until I get the news that you finally have your much wanted babies &  that it will all be worth it all in the end .

Mustard - hope you have been taking it easy  

Well, guess I'm avoiding my marking again - its a busy few weeks before the students go on study leave but teaching poetry at the mo so I'm happy even if the students aren't. Will brain someone though if I get asked yet again "can we have a lesson on the grass"   ("..but Hardy's poetry is all about nature..")  

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya !!

How are you all ??......

Liz & Mel ... hope your ok ??aww what lovely pics ...... XXX

Sarah ..is it your scan tommorrow ?? if so all the best hun ,hope your 'wind' is better XXX

Witters ......how are you ??.....ive got soooo much respect for you .... didnt realize how hard 'twins' were as youve made it look so easy .....

Flo~Jo ..congrats on the pups ...what type of spaniels are they ??.... we've got a cocker ..shes gorgeous !! ....

To everyone else hope your ok ??........

We're ok here .....they havent want ed to sleep much lately .... & i ended up in tears this morning whe my mom came round .....its just cause im tired & they've got nasty colds .........theyre asleep now but midwife due any min & will want to wake them up to weigh them ....  ...... can't believe theyre 4wks old tommorrow .....

Well gonna go & graba coffee while i can .....
Take care 
love n hugs to all

XXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Awww, sorry you are finding it hard Hope   Don't get me wrong, I find it hard too.  The first weeks are definately hard with all the night feedings.  My DH found it perticulary tough and I somehow managed to stay strong and level headed for him.  It is very frustrating when the health visitors call round if they are asleep.  Mine were good and worked round me.  We tried to do it right before a feed so the weight was more realistic as they lost weight initially and we didn't want any false readings.  All that meant was that they were screaming whenever they called and 9/10 times I just had to get my boobs out!!  Do what you need to do, they tend to be more flexable with twin mums.

It always made me laugh when people say to nap when they do.  Never worked for me, still doesn't as they rarely nap together  - that's if they nap at all!  Stick with it, you will find a routine that suits you all, believe me, you'll need one even if you don't stick to it to the letter, a guide is all you need.  If you feel at breaking point when they are screaming (believe me, I did) then put them somewhere safe and move out of that room to gather your thoughts for a few minutes.  Things will soon be better if you go back to them level headed.  Give it time, they will soon learn that they have to share you...


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks Witters ......

Have been in tears with the midwife this afternoon .....theyve both got colds but Cerys is worse than Owen at the mo ..midwife said if shes no better than she might have to be admitted .... i knew she was snuffly but didnt realize she was that bad ..feel like a useless mommy now :-(
Midwife coming tommorrow to see how she is ..... they're fast asleep at the mo ....

I watched the dvd we took of them when they were really poorly in Neo natel this afternoon ..... was a bad idea .....cried my eyes out  .......gosh these hormones & lack of sleep .....  ....

Take care 

XXXXXXX

Hope everyone else is ok ??


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Awww, very sorry to hear you got so upset Hope.  It's a mixture of hormones and pure love with your little ones.  Keilidh was on a ventilator in SCBU and is always picking up colds, she's such a snotty child!  There have been many a time that's we've called SCBU or the childrens ward in the early hours.  We did take her in once as she sounded terrible.  How sad is this?  As it is hard to explain and we didn't want to over react, we actually recorded her struggling to breathe and then played it down the phone to the doctor!  She heard it and said to bring her in straight away.  She was thoroughly checked over and put on monitors but was fine and we came home a few hours later.  

I find that an aspirator is my biggest friend.  You are better off getting one that you suck with your mouth as it's easier to control and the bulb ones are useless.  Mothercare do them or else online.  Sounds yucky, but is actually very rewarding when you get a big chamber full of snott!!

There is no way you are a bad mummy!!  Slap for even thinking that!  You know best as you are with her all the time, you know how she sleeps and handles it.  It's great that you don't go in a panic for no reason and totally loose it meaning you can't care for them.  You are their brick and they rely on you to sense what's ok and what's scary to them.  Don't change a thing you are doing, you sound like a fab mum to me!!

I check here most days so if you are at all worried or would like ideas as to how to do things, please ask, no matter how stupid it sounds.  Hugs to you!!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey girls 

Hope - sending loads of    your way - having your much waited for babies is is the best thing in the world & has some great moments, but it is also a time when your life gets turned upside down & any kind of normality is out of the window! I remember feeling as thought the rug had been pulled from under my feet - & that was just with one! You are doing brilliantly & I challenge even a saint to cope after no sleep! I promise you it will get easier & my DH tells me that his mum reckoned that from the point at which her twins were able to pplay together & entertain each other it really made things easier for her so although it is tough now you will get your rewards!

DH just back from busines trip for few days so must go & be sociable - wish me luck for tomo - really nervous but fingers crossed... 

Hi to everyone else!

Sarah xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

sorry not going to be much of a post as I have messed about trying to put a pic of my horse on my post.

Witters-  any advice ?  I managed to get one at the side but can't get one in my post.  The one at the side is too small to get a good look.

Hope -    Of course you are a good mummy.  I hope she is feeling better tomorrow.

Sarah-          for tomorrow

Mustard-    take care of yourself.

It was my birthday on monday, DP arranged for a surprise night away for us, it was fab.  Just what I needed as i totally forgot about our up and coming treatment.  Talking about that I have to start testing from Monday, so fingers crossed that I don't get a surge on a thursday again.  According to my calculations I reckon it will be the weekend of 29/30.

Anyway better go

Red


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Morning Girls

Red - happy belated birthday - glad you had a good time.

Sarah - very best of luck for today - will be keeping fingers & toes crossed for a great day for you & DH

I promise i will try and get a photo of the pups on here when I have figured out how to - any clues?

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Well like Red I have got a piccie in my profile but can't figure how to get it larger


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sarah, GOOD LUCK TODAY!!!!! Thinking of you!

Red, your horse looks gorgeous!

Flo-Jo, your mummy and pups look cute too!  She looks like a great and very patient mummy!

It looks like you are posting a pic in your profile.  When you reply to a post, don't use the quick reply, you need the full reply box.  Paste in the web url into the reply box.  At the top, you will see all the B for bold and I for italic buttons.  Under the B for bold, you will see a button with a picture on it.  If you highlight the url that you've just pasted, then click that picture button, your url will be wrapped in img and /img tags.  Now, if you preview your post, you should see your picture come up   Looking forward to seeing bigger pics!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey everyone 

Hope - how are you doing hun?   Is Cerys any better today? I hope that she doesn't have to be admitted, but am impressed that your hospital are being so careful - you are a great mum - in fact us IF mums make the best in the world!

Well - thanks for all of the good luck messages &   - it seems to have worked as my scan showed a tiny flutter of a heartbeat - it was an emotional moment I can tell you. Everything looks normal for 6 wks 1 day & the position is fine. I feel as though I am floating on air & it still hasn't sunk in. Now it seems more real & so strange to see something for once that wasn't 'me' in the scan picture. I would post the picture but really there is nothing to see as no distinct 'shape' as too yet.

I'd better go as DH just got in & unfortunately I have to go back into work tonight so better have a brew with him.

Sarah xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sarah, that's FAB News!!  I remember that very first scan, as you say, so weird to see something different to lots of follies!  So pleased you go to see the heart too, that's good going for 6w1d   Take care!!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

How are you all ??......

Dunno about where you all are but its been raining here most of the day & its miserable .....

SArah ...CONGRATULATIONS on you scan hun .....  ......

Is everyone else ok ??.......

Thanks for asking after us ...the twins are alot better now ,still a bit snuffly ..but improving ..... having problems at night tho ...they eventually settled at 3.20AM !!..... & i get up with Dh at 5am ..wasnt a great night again .....have been sleeping downstairs with them so not to disturb Dh ,but all going to bed tonight & 1st time in cot .......as i cant sleep on sette indefinatly .....

Hope you ok 
love & hugs XXXXXX


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh dear - the old DR is kicking in well now.  Just keep going of on one at DH - I had a great day yesterday, really chilled & productive - today all I want to do is hit & kick something or someone.  this is the worst I have had it  

I just feel completely loopy doo!  

Anyhow, Sarah - so thrilled your scan went well.

Flo-Jo x


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Sarah69 - congratulations, I am so pleased that your scan went well and that you saw a heartbeat.  It's so exciting isn't it?  Do you have another scan in a few weeks?

Hope - you must be exhausted with lack of sleep.  I hope your schedule for tonight goes to plan and you get a bit more sleep.  How can you be a useless mummy?  It's your hormones and sleep deprivation playing tricks.  I felt the same when I was struggling with breastfeeding.  Things will get better for you soon, I'm sure they will.

will pop back later, Dylan has just woken up!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Girls - thanks for all the good wishes 

On my way to bed after an evening's marking - but guess I can't complain about tiredness to you hey Hope? Fingers crossed you get some sleep tonight 

Flo-jo - you hang on in there with the loopy juice - hopefully it will all be worth while & your frosties will do you proud - my hospital have only about 3% lower success rate with frosties than fresh cycles so try to stay +ve - you just need a bit of luck this time             

Liz - did you stick with the breastfeeding? My sis does find it quite tough especially in the evening. I have my next scan at 8 weeks as the consultant knows us IF girls are real worriers.

Witters - having fun chasing around after your two?

Red - is it time for your surge yet?

Mustard  - hope yr OK  

night night

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Well yesterday just went downhill - DH & I had many shouting fits - I ended up sending him a text saying I wanted to kick his head in & pull of his testicles!!   I think he knew i was a joke (sort of!)  Anyhow, luckily I had reflexology last night so bought me back down - have been advised to have a favourite pillow to punch when I feel emotional rather than DH - probably not a bad idea - if I pulled of his testicles they wouldn't be a lot of use of FET doesn't work!! 

Anyhow - will try my best to remain calm

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, Flo-Jo, sorry that you are seeing the nasty side of the drugs - or more to the point your poor hubby!  I have every hope that it will all be worth it this time and he'll just have to start coping with some weird pregnancy hormones instead!

Hope, I hope you managed to get some sleep last night.  Sleeping on a sofa is no good for you, whatever little sleep you are able to get, it needs to be quality sleep, believe me, I know!  My two have terrible colds at the moment.  Poor Keilidh has perminant snot dripping out of each nostril even th - awww!  Keilidh just said 'muma!!!  That's the first time!!!!  Sorry, where was I?  Yes, I have invested in an electronic snot zapper!  It's £40 from Jojomama babe and is fab!  Real sense of satisfaction and doesn't block up at critical moments like the suck one does.  Poor Keilidh is off her food and what she does eat, she's projectiling back up.  All is not well in this household, the four of us are very sleep deprived, so I sympathise completely 

Sarah, how are you feeling?  Any symptoms?

I am very lucky and love breast feeding.  Myles and Keilidh love it too.  I'm so glad that I persevered when I could not keep up with their demand, even topping up with formular has been handy for when we are out etc.  People kept saying to me ohhh, when they get teeth you'll soon give it up!  Myles now has 4 teeth and we still love it.  I am very lucky to have very gentle babies though.


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Sarah ... I'm so pleased about the scan.. that's great news.

Hope you can now start relaxing a little and enjoying things, you so deserve to.

Thanks for asking after me ... I'm doing ok.  Preparing for another cycle in a couple of months so fingers crossed.

Take care and I'll keep my eye on your posts if that's ok

Mustard
x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

not been about recently as my work has been really busy and my horse has been ill so haven't had much time.

Sarah- so pleased that everything went well at your scan, not long now until you can start telling people.

Hope - glad the twins are a getting better, i hope you are looking after yourself and getting as much rest as you can.

Witters - thanks for your comments about my horse, i think he is beautiful but I am very biased.  It has been so upsetting this week when he has been ill but hopefully he is on the mend.

Flo-jo - love your piccies of the puppies, hope your d/regging is not too bad.  When will you get your    put back in.

A big   Liz, Mel and to everyone else I have missed, my dinner will be ready in 5 minutes so need to go.

Well I'm still waiting for my LH surge, i think it should come sat/sun so heres hoping everything is okay and we get our embies put back this month. please.  Will keep you updated.

Best wishes to all

Red


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

just a short post from me to say that I got my surge today so going to phone the clinic tomorrow and get the day for my   to be transferred.     

best wishes to all

Red


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey girls  

Just checked in to see how Flo-jo, Red & Musttard are doing with tx - so glad I did!

Red - so glad surge arrived on schedule!!     - now its all systems go & an exciting time for you!!

Flo-jo - sorry to hear the drugs are not agreeing with you (& DH!! ) - we have a hole in our kitchen floor where I threw a plate which wouldn't fit in the dishwasher when stimming... 

Mustard - how are you?  

Hope - are things still tough with the twins? Hope all's well  

Mel - also thinking of you & Kasey Lee  

Liz - hope you & Dylan are well too 

Witters - thanks for asking - I'm getting a few symptoms - but not going to talk about that now as I feel its time to focus all our energies on Mustard, Red & Flo-jo getting BFPs too (& you Ritz & Deb if you are around...)

                                

love Sarah69 xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ohhh, Red, good luck!!  Exciting times for you    
What was the matter with your horse?  I hope he's better now.

Heaps of                    for all of you mid treatment, mid pregnancy and new mums!!


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

I have phoned the clinic and we have to go in on Wednesday morning to sign our consent forms and I need to have a scan to check that the lining of my womb is thick  enough.     Then they will do the thaw in the afternoon and ET will be Thursday or Friday depending on how they do, if everything looks good they will wait until Friday but if not many have survived the transfer will be Thursday.  I am feeling surprising calm and upbeat about everything today.

Sarah- I would love to hear about your pregnancy, I like hearing about other People on here getting pregnant as it gives hope.   

Witters- copper has been getting really thin over the last couple of weeks and refusing to eat, we thought that everything was getting better as we were putting him in the stable to eat and removing him from the other horses.  He started getting a bit better but still was looking like something from a cruelty ad, then last Tuesday when I was at work my friend went to feed him and he was lying in the field, he seemed to be stuck in a little dip and couldn't get up.  She had managed to get him up but he seemed to be wobbly on his legs.  We have now separated him from the others with an electric fence and he has picked up, he is moving well, eating and has put on quite a bit of weight.  He is still thin but looks okay.  The vet is coming back today to see how he is doing and I am hoping she will be happy with how he is recovering.  I think he was exhausted as he wasn't eating and was spending all his time chasing the other horses trying to maintain his position as top horse.  Will keep you updated on his progress.

A big   to everyone else, got to rush and have my lunch before I head off to meet the vet.  Hope everyone is well.

Lots of love

Red


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Aww, poor Copper.  Animals eh?   Glad that he is showing signs of improvement.  Sugarbeet is always great for putting on weight, that and barley.  Woody is a 'thin' horse, until the spring grass comes through, he is always hard at keeping or even getting weight on him.  That's what I give him and it helps pretty well.  How many other horses is he out with?  Where Woody is, there's only him and one other horse.  The rest are cows, pigs, chickens and sheep!  I must say, he loves his cows.  He is most content when he's with them.  He is the boss though.  I'll never forget the sight of a few years ago when he was out with them and it was pouring with rain.  They had access to a huge indoor barn, but Woody was in there and would not let the poor cows in at all!  Nasty horse!!

Glad you are feeling positive, no reason not to   Fingers crossed for nothing but good news every day this week


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

just a quick one for me to update you on my horse, managed to have chat with vet today and it seems that his heart is really struggling now, she reckon something gave way on it last week and that is why he was lying down.  Its really just a case of wait and see how he adapts to having to living life at a slow pace.  On the positive side he seems happy being on his own and watching his friends in the next field and he is looking a lot better, he was in a field with 2 other horses who are young and fit and its just too much for him. 

I am sad that he is not well but I accept that he can't live for ever.  

Anyway, better go and see what DP is getting up to downstairs 

Best wishes to all

Red


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Awww, that's sad news for Copper.  I hope that he realises that his body is telling him to slow down a bit and listens to it.  It's great that you are able to adapt the field for him so he can still see his friends but not get swept along with their games.  I'm sure that given a little time to settle down, he will continue to give you lots of joy and plenty of hard work and expense!  Thanks for the update and best of luck to him.


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning !!

How are you all ?? ........

Red sorry to hear your horse is poorly ..... hope hes soon on the mend & enjoying a more restful life ....
GOOD LUCK for your TX ........   ......XXXX

Sarah 69 ...... how are you hun ..... hope your taking it easy ..or at least trying to !! ....

Witters .how are you all ??..... are Miles & Keidlith ok ??......

Flo~jo ...... how are you ?? ..... are you still feeling GGRRRRRR ?..... it'll soon pass & it'll be worth it

Liz how are you ?? is Dylan ok ??.....

Mel ..how are you hun ?? & Kasey ~Lee ??..... how heavy is she now ??.....

To anyone else ive missed ..SORRY & hope your ok ??.......

We're fine ...... Cerys is now 6lb 13 & Owen is 6lb 3 .......so they're coming on well ..... can't believe theyre nearly 6weeks old now where has the time gone ??.....

Have a nice day ....& enjoy the sunnyshine !!

Love us all XXXXXX


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone  

Hope you are all well.  Just a very quick message, as Dylan has just woken up again!  Can't do many messages at the moment but I keep checking to keep up to date with everyone's news.

Liz


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

just a quick post from me to say that I had my scan today and everything is good with my lining, we had 4   thawed and unfortunately 2 never made it.  We had the choice to have more thawed but have decided just to go with the 2 we have.  The transfer is scheduled at 11:30 so heres hoping that they grow on nicely until then.  

Copper had another lying down incident this morning, it is so upsetting.  I made my mind up that he should be put down, however I phoned the vet and by the time I phoned her he was up and about I explained the situation to her and she has advised to leave him just now but if he has another episode in the next week to 10 days then we should have him put down.  It is so difficult as by the time I left him he looked fine but I worry about it happening again and him being distressed.  


Anyway better go as I want to tidy the house.

Love to everyone


Red


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Red - thinking of you today hope all goes well.  Also so sorry to hear about Copper - however much you know it is probably for the best it is still so horrid & hard  

DR going better now, the mad feelings have passed mostly so feeling a little calmer - only stress now is waiting for AF.  I know DR can make it late but it would be better if it just got on with it & turned up.  Have baseline next Thursday so have to have it by then otherwise all my timings will get thrown.

The puppies are growing well, all their eyes are openfig and they are on the march having found their feet.  Biggest problem is trying to keep the wee & pooh contained!!    We have homes for all but 1 (someone dropped out this week!)

Anyhow, must do some work and then going to catch up with an old college friend alter today.

LOL

Flo-Jo xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Flo-Jo, glad that you are settling into the drugs - or they are settling into you.  I'm sure AF will be here on tinme.  It sounds like you have your hands full with the pups!  I bet they are really cute now!

Red, how awful to have to watch Copper like this   I know what you are going through (in a way) as I have had to make that decision twice now for my horses.  My first pony had laminitus and we really faught for him, but he got too sick in the end and couldn't get up.  My last goodbye was just after I had dislocated my shoulder badly, so we were a right pair!  Then my second horse had melanoma's all over him.  Sadly they spread and he deteriorated very quickly.  That was awful as he was out in the field and was really struggling to get back.  I'm sure that you will make the right decision and I'm here if you want to talk.

Hope, how are you getting on?  How are you all sleeping?  I remember those early days, they are very hard.  Remember that any visitors that come, use and abuse them!!

Sarah, how are you?  Told anyone yet?  I bet you are bursting!!

Mel, how are you and Kasey-Lee?  Getting out much in this lovely weather?  I love going for walks, keeps me fit(ish) too!

Liz, how is mummyhood treating you?  Do you have much help?

I wonder how Cecilie is?  I still really miss her and her funny little stories.

Deb, you OK?

I've missed loads, I hope you are all ok


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Witters and Flo jo - Thanks for your posts about Copper, he's been really good today which actually makes the whole thing harder.  I'm just taking it day by day but now that I will have to make the decision soon as he will never get well.  

Flo-jo - glad to hear you are feeling more normal now.  The puppies sound lovely, I would love a dog but have 2 cats and they both hate dogs with a passion.

Anyway, we had ET this morning.  Both    made it through the night so heres hoping they keep going        

Transfer went well, although it was an hour late and I was pretty uncomfortable as my bladder was full to the max, my stomach was sticking out and made me look like I was already pregnant.  I think the dr was a bit concerned that I might not hold it together for the transfer 

Anyway came back this afternoon and been having a sleep, was really tired.  Off to have tea now.

Best wishes to everyone

Red


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great news Red on the transfer!  How annoying that they were running late though.  I bet you ran to the loo once they were safely inside!  Many positive, sticky vibes to you!  Remember, rest up and let 'daddy' do all the work!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya 

Hope your all ok ??......

Great news Red ...hope your resting ?? ..... sending huge      your way .....

Im fine & Owen & Cerys are too ..... DH went out to wet babies heads yest afternoon (bit late tho)... came home sloshed .....fell asleep 15 min after getting back woke up at 9pm & went to bed .....i had the twins all day & night on my own GRRRR ...... will have to arrange a grils night out i think to get my own back  .......

Hope your all ok

Love n hugs XXXXXXx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Aww, sorry you had to cope with both babies on your own Hope.  I must admit, I did most of the time out of choice.  I figured I will have to do it, so will get in a routine from the word go, making the transition easier on both of us.  Is he back at work yet?


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning !!

Hi Witters .hope your all ok ??.......  DH hasnt had any time off work except the day i had the section so i am used to doing everything myself & i do (most of the time) prefer it , like him to help occasionally tho as its good for him to do it .....

Just been for post natel .....what a waste of time ....only asked how i was feeling emotionally DIDNT check my scar.... was in & out in LESS than 2min !!!........

Hope everyone else is ok ??.....

Love n hugs XXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I know, those checks are rubbish aren't they?!

Wow!  No wonder you are tired!  Is he likely to be able to take any time off?  He is due paternity leave   No wonder you wanted his help the other day 

We're cool.  I cvan't believe my babies are nearly a year old!!  /


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

just wanted to say thanks for all your well wishes for my 2ww on day 5 now and a bit bored today.  Haven't had too much time to worry up until now as been kept busy with my horse.  He has been doing okay but I decided to have him put down at the end of the week as at the moment we are up their most of the day with him because I worry about him not being okay when I'm not there.  It is a hard decision as he looks good and seems happy but once I am back at work I can't dedicate the same amount of time to him and it breaks my heart to think of him being ill and me not being able to get there.   

Hope - you must be really tired, I hope you are looking after yourself properly.

Witters - Nearly first birthday for the twins, its a nice milestone 

Sarah -  Hope everything is good with you.

A big   to everone I haven't mentioned

Red


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Aww, Red, I'm very sorry to hear about Copper.  You know in your heart it's the right decision .  You know they say as one passes, another arrives, so lets hope that the new one is in the form of a BFP that will be looked over by Copper, keeping it a very sticky bean with a safe arrival.  Love you you and Copper and ofcourse bean


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Ohhh Red so sorry to hear about Copper   ....thinking of you all .......

Witters could you please send me your address as would like to send a Happy 1st bday card ....

DH couldnt take paternity as he's self~employed .....never mind ehh hes off for a week the end of June we're off to a log cabin with my brother & his girlfriend on Loch Lomond ....... .....

Take care

XXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Aww, self employment isn't all it's cracked up to be is it?  I'm just glad that mine now employs people, so he managed to take a couple of weeks.  I'll pm you...


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey everyone

My students go on study leave at the end of this week so its a bit manic in work & hard to post, but thinking of you all & do often check.. 

Red - so sorry about Copper  - its heartbreaking to lose a friend. I second Witters in the hope that you will have a nice BFP to cheer you up a bit    

Hope - you def MUST organise a girls night out & wet the babies' heads yourself - I had a lovely time on my friends hen weekend this Saturday despite  having to pass on the champagne & cocktails   Really looking forward to the wedding in 2 weeks.

Witters - I can't believe that the twins are nearly 1!! How time flies! When I first posted on here you & Cecilie were about 12 weeks pg - & now here you are with 2 lovely big babies!! 
Mustard - Are you OK?

Flo-jo - hope you're managing to kep all the wee & poo under control   - pups must be so cute though! Where are you up to now with tx?

Thx everyone for asking about me. I had another scan last Thursday & everything fine  - looks like a peanut with a heartbeat at the mo - very exciting & I'm still up there . I am feeling sick, but no time to vomit much as so much to get trhough at work before the students go, so I keep it down pretty well  After the very enjoyable hen night my sis & I had to dash back to our hotel room at 1am, she to express milk as first night without Ollie & her boobs were busting - me to throw up the whole of my chinese meal     Amazingly, she still didn't guess why but commented "chinese food really doen't agree with you does it?". I still haven't told anyone by the way - partly I think its my bro's big moment (baby due in 3 weeks) & my sis is having to work hard with new born Ollie so want to give her my attention & not have her worrying about me (which she would for first tri). Also, I don't want to 'tempt fate' which is crazy I know. Once I tell my family it will seem real & not just a happy dream. Finally, it would break my heart to have to tell them it didn't work out if anything went wrong as after all these years trying evryone will be so made up for me.

Am I avoiding my marking & lesson prep...? 

Sarah xxxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hello everyone,


Sarah - lovely to hear from you, I am glad that everything is going well with you.  It was funny hearing about your sister not suspecting, i bet when you tell her she will not be able to understand why she didn't suspect  

Hope - have you been to loch lomond before ?  It is lovely and I'm sure that you will have a lovely time.  Make sure you take stuff for the midges.  Avon sell a skin cream which is meant to be the best at keeping them away its called skin kindly ( I think )  I can't find out for you if you want.

Witters- gosh, what a difference in your latest photo of the twins they are starting to lose their baby looks.  It must be strange feeling, happiness that they are doing well and sadness that they are growing up.

A big   to everyone else. must dash as off to see copper.

best wishes

Red


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone 

Hope you are all well?  Dylan is having a nap so thought I would pop on.  He had his first immunisation just over a week ago, and I think he was starting with a cold at the time, so he has been full of cold and very grumpy ever since!  He seems to be getting better now though, thank goodness!!

Red - best wishes and lots of luck for your 2ww  .  Sorry to hear about your horse, but I'm sure it is the right decision. 

Sarah69 - sounds like you are doing well and keeping your secret a secret.  Your hen night sounded fun, I would like a night out but can't imagine trusting anyone enough to leave Dylan with yet, even DH!  He was supposed to be seeing to Dylan the other night, I went to check how things were going and Dylan was crying in his moses basket and DH was spreadeagled on our bed fast asleep   (he'd had a few beers).  I'm still breastfeeding Dylan, but also topping him up with formula as I've really struggled to get my milk supply up.  Sounds like your sister is doing brilliantly.

Witters - wow, the twins are nearly one year old!!  They look so grown up on the new photos.  

Hope - these head wettings are very unfair - why do the men get a night out??  Hope he didn't have too much of a hangover the day after!

Flo-jo - how is the DR going?  Any sign of AF?

Anyway must go and get a few things done whilst   is asleep, Liz


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi All

Well AF arrived with a vengeance Monday - most excruciating period pains even - poor old DH did not know what to do to help - bless him!

Anyhow, had Baseline today - all OK, just waiting for the call to say when I can start the progynova.  Saw the consultant again, have decided to try and transfer the blasts rather than the day 2 embies as it should give us a slightly better chance.  Also, he has suggested a low does of heparin - something they recommend to ladies who have had 2 or more failed transfers - not been mentioned before but I always like it when they try something different than the last time as it feels like I am getting care & attention.  Even better, Bourn do a drugs package for FET of £200 and, liking a bargain as anyone does, I am going on a slightly higher dose of progynova as I responded slowly last time AND hep which is a very expensive drug but..... there is no extra cost I have prepaid - well most happy about that - might as well get my monies worth!!  

So transfer should be around end of May - yippee do dah!!

Hope you are all doing OK - reading the posts it certainly sounds like it.

LOL

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

just a short post from me today to say that I had Copper put down yesterday    it was very sad but was the right thing to do.  

Flo-jo - good luck with taking the progynova and the blast transfer.       

My 2ww is dragging, don't test until Saturday 19, not really sure what is happening at the moment as I have been having HCG shots as part of my tx and feel that any 'symptoms'  I am getting are due to them.  Trying to keep         though

Best wishes 

Red


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Awww Red   It must have been a difficult day yesterday.  Just remember that he had some lovely last days and was very spoilt by you   You two have been a great partnership over the years, so cherish that and keep a lovely picture of him up so he knows you won't ever forget him.  Hugs to you!  I hope this TWW gets easier on you 

I wonder how Mel is?  She hasn't posted in a while...


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya !!

How are you all ??......

Red ..im so sorry to hear about Copper....i know you loved him very much ..sending you huge hugs at such a sad time ......,please look after yourself .....& your very precious embies which im sure are snuggling nicely up to you ......   XXXX

Flo~jo .....  Yaaahhhoooo ..... your on your way now    ........

Liz ...... hope your ok & Dylan is too .......

Sarah ..how are you hun??..... have your told anyone yet ??....dunno how you've managed to keep quiet !! XXX

Witters ..hope your all ok ..... lovely picture on your signature XX

Mel as Witters said where are you ?? hope your ok ?? (gonna text her to see how she is ,will let you know )XXXXX

To everyone else hope your ok XXX

Im ok had a verybad day yest ,couldnt stop them crying ,they only had 20 min sleep all day .....think they'd got 'wind' ....got some gripe water as my m.wife recommended & it seems to of done the trick ....as i'd tried bloiled water with no effect ....

My Mom & dad have got them for an hour at the mo .....im supposed to be sleeping !! ....& dh is having them on his own tommorrow as im of to the baby show at the NEC ......

Take care

XXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hope, sorry to hear you had a bad day . I too had a bad day the day before.  They are teething and Keilidh simply cannot handle it.  She was screaming at the top of her lungs, snot running out of her nose, then Myles joined in as he was worried about her.  Even calpol/calprofen didn't help, not even a cuddle or boobie from mummy   I hate days like that.  Nothing you can do for them, it just upsets me.  Anyway, I called DH and told him that if I were him, I wouldn't bother coming home.  He heard the screaming and imediateley down tooled and came home.  Bless him.  Then I was under his orders to go out and get away from it.  Mine suffered with wind and was always spitting up and being sick.  Drove me mad.  Frequent winding during feeding helped plus raising them in a chair or carseat for a little while after eating also helped a bit.  Don't worry, it is completely normal and nothing to worry about.   Just upsetting to see


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Red so sorry to hear about Copper but I am sure you have done the right thing - as much as it hurts you still don't want to see your lovely horse suffer.

Well all go now, on 4mg progynova, upping to 6mg tomorrow.  Back next Tues for a scan and hopefully some more idea as to timings.  In theory it should be immediately after the bank holiday.

Feeling massively tired and still getting ratsy with DH - totally irrational behaviour - I let rip because he had called me to say he would be late home Saturday lunch time & would I like fish & chips but as the phone was up stairs I didn't hear it and tried to blame him!!!   The drugs are taking a lot of blame.

Anyhow - role on transfer date - can't wait!!

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ohhh, I hope all the irrational thinking will be soooo worth it Flo-Jo!!!


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi all

I know I don't post here often now, other things occupying my time!! Not that I am complaining as I love every second. As always we are having a busy time with the horses aswell, both mares have now foaled and the vet is coming today to scan another one of our mares. Jess, our Border Terrier is away to the stud dog so hopefully there will be more puppies running around, we are so tempted to buy a Border Collie that we saw last night but honestly don't think I would manage with everything.

I hope everyone is well, I do come on and check how everyone is going from time to time.

Here are the new additions

This one was born two weeks ago










This one born a week ago, on this photo he is only about a day old and having a well earned rest


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Gorgeous new additions Chris!  No wonder you are kept so busy!!  Your little man is adorable too


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

just wanted to say thanks for all your messages about copper, it was hard but I am beginning to deal with it better now.  Hope everyone is well.  Nothing much happening with me apart from worry about symptoms/lack of symptoms, definitely going a bit   .  I am still sticking to my ' no I won't test early' but it is hard.  We will see if I manage to make it until Saturday  I am trying to make the days go quicker at the moment by going to bed early ever night  


Chris - lovely new additions, sounds like you have idyllic lifestyle

Hope - sorry to hear you had a bad day recently, i hope things are better now and you are manageing to get some rest.

Flo-jo- good luck with the progynova, hope it makes you feel better.    for scan next Tuesday.

A big   to everyone else I haven't mentioned

take care

Red


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Hello strangers  

I've missed you all  Please excuse my very quick catch up and huge apologies if I've missed anyone:

Witters - I can't believe the twins are going to be a year old next week  How did that happen?!  Hope you've got something lovely planned to mark the occasion? 

Red - so sorry you had to say goodbye to Copper  I hope you get something nice to celebrate very soon 

Chris - John is gorgeous and I'll bet he's growing up too quick!  The foals are beautiful too! You certainly have your hands full!

Flo-Jo - good luck for the scan next week    I'm sure the drugs get harder to cope with each time (well, that's my excuse anyway )

Hope - lots and lots of love to Cerys and Owen   Hope you enjoyed your day away and your H survived looking after the twins on his own 

Liz - Dylan looks like a little angel in that photo  I'll bet he's not always so peaceful  Hope he's feeling better after his jabs 

My lovely Sarah  I hope you aren't feeling too rough - you've certainly put me off Chinese for a while  You already know how delighted I am for you but here's a few mangoes to prove it:
[fly]         [/fly]

Mustard -        

And me  Well, we're leaving FET behind for a while as I don't seem to be very good at it  Our last three frosties will be staying on ice for a bit longer and we're going to try another fresh cycle. Yes, I'm scared, but I'm keeping the clinic on their toes  so I'm hoping things will go a bit more smoothly this time  
I'll be popping on from time to time to see how everyone is, but the break has done me good so I might not be around as much as you chatterboxes! 

Lots and lots of love to you all 

Debs
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great to hear from you Deb! I'm glad that you are feeling better after a bit of a break. You do whatever you need to do. Keep us posted on your fresh cycle. You all amaze me how you go for another fresh cycle after OHSS, I will certainly keep you in my positive thoughts. Hve you heard from Cecilie? Please pass on my love if you contact her.

I just had to share this:









There are new pics in my blog...


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi Witters 
The twins are so grown up and that photo is just heart melting   You must be very proud of them  

I'm amazed I'm going back for a fresh cycle   If you had asked me a year ago I would have said 'no way', but having seen Mustard go through another cycle without OHSS and knowing that FET doesn't seem to be working for me, I'm feeling a bit braver   
And at the end of the day, it's the only way for me to have a baby so there's no question about it really  

Hope everyone else is ok? 

Debs
x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Morning everyone,

Debs- nice to see you hear, wishing you all the best for your tx       

Witters- what a lovely photo. 

Got to rush as should have left to go to work already, jusut popped in to give an update.  Nothing much happening though just waiting for the test on Saturday       

Hope everyone is well

Red


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Red, Only a few more days to wait!  Thinking only positive thoughts for you!!    

Deb, I'm sure you will be fine this new cycle.  Remember that the medical team all know the risks with you and so should adjust meds and monitor you more closely.  Plus every cycle is so very different.


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Debs I'm so proud of you tackling another fresh cycle but you know I'm with you all the way (as you were for me) - knowledge is power and we both know so much more now that things are different.  I know how petrified you are about the OHSS it really is the most frightening thing I've ever been through.  .  As you say to get that so wanted   you have to go through a fresh cycle and I so hope you get a   at the end of it.

Sarah - how are you doing hon? I can't believe you're keeping so   about things - you strong woman you!

Well I'm now on the pill at the start of my third cycle and actually am now looking forward to it now I know I can get through it without getting OHSS... so fingers crossed will start stimming the second week of June.

Love to all - sorry I'm useless at personals 

Mustard
xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Morning all,

just a short post from me to say it is a BFP for me today.   We are so happy  .  Will be back later with some personals.

Take care

Red


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS RED & DH !!   

Fantastic news ....just come on to wish you luck for testing .....

So pleased !!

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Woohooo!!!! Congratulations Red & DH!!! Well done!!

Enjoy your new, exciting journey to parenthood    

So pleased for you!!! Thanks Copper


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Red - so pleased to hear your news - rest up now and enjoy this time.  Here's hoping for a good pregnancy for you & DH.

Life ticks on by for me.  Have an appointment tomorrow to check how my lining is doing and hopefully to try and set my date for next week's transfer!!  Fingers crossed all goes well.  Have a v chilled weekend, doing v little which is completely unique for me and actually v pleasant for a change.  Just what was needed as totally knackered - am sleeping lots and needing a rest every afternoon.

Just had a text from a friend announcing her pregnancy of her 2nd - whilst v happy for them we all know how pooh you feel and it  makes you feel (well me anyway) even more left behind & left out.  I just remain positive that it will work sometime for us it is just a matter of when not if!  Just would rather it be sooner than later.  Oh well - best get back & do some work.

Hope the rest of you are doing OK

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Chin up Flo!  you have lots to look forward to over the next few weeks - and beyond!  It can AND will happen to you so hang in there hun


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Red - a big congratulations on your  , that is excellent news.  Are you still on  ?    I am really pleased for you!

Flo-jo - it is so difficult when everyone else seems to be getting pregnant but you, try to focus on the positives that may come out of the next few weeks  

Witters - are you OK?  What have you got planned for the twins first birthday?  Are you having a party for them?  I love the photo of the hands holding, do they do that a lot?

Mustard - good luck for your next cycle!

Debs - nice to hear from you!  Dylan is fine and is fully recovered from his jabs, only thing is, he's got the next round of jabs this week, oh well!  When does your next cycle start? 

Hope - how was the baby show?  How are the twins?  Hope you are getting plenty of help

Chris - nice to hear from you.  The foals look beautiful and so does John.  Hope you are all well!

Dylan and I are fine, just got back from baby massage and he's actually having a nap.  I was just thinking it is almost a year to the day since he was put inside me as a 2 cell embryo on my final FET attempt.  How things can change in a year!

Anyway hope everyone else is OK ..... Sarah, Yogi .... haven't heard from you both in a while.

Liz


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

thanks for all your well wishes, phoned the clinic the other day and we have our first scan on 6 June so     for that day.

Flo-jo - I hope your appointment to check your lining goes well and you get a date for your transfer        

Anyway, off to bed now as got to go to work really early tomorrow morning, I am taking wednesday off though as i day to myself.

Hope everyone is well

Best wishes

Red


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi all

All went well today, lining 8.5 so they were really happy with me.  Transfer booked for 29th next Tuesday so have come back laden with drugs - progynova, crinone & heparin.  SO all systems go!

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning All .......

Hope your all ok ??

Flo~jo ..well done ...    sent your way ......

Is everyone ok ??...... 

Have received a text from Mel/Yogi .they're all fine shes just been a bit busy & unable to log on .but sends her love to all ......

Us all ok, AF has arrived today .....grrrrr...... & the twins have got their 1st injections this morning   ...can't believe they are 2 months old today ......they are sleeping alot better aswell now at night which is great .....

Witters, hope your all ok ?  how did you get on with 1st injections ....did it make them unwell or miserable at all ??.....

Hope your all going to have a good day in the   sunny shine 

Love n hugs XXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Best of luck with the injections Hope.  My two were fine.  It was horrible though, even the doctor said he didn't like doing it as they were so tiny.  They were still only 4lb something.  As injections are done at 8 weeks regardless, they had them two weeks before they should have even been out in the big wide world.  For every injection they have been fine.  The first are 'nicer' as they are so unaware of what's going on and it's over so quick.  Harder for you though to watch.  The rest are ok, but the older they get the more wriggly they get and tense up.  Plus they need multiple shots.  Have some calpol to hand just incase but as I said, mine were fine infact they were the best behaved babies that day!!

Sorry af has arrived.  I have just got over my first proper one.  I've had a couple of very light one's before.  I guess that just shows that my milk is starting to dry up   That's good in a way though as it shows my babies are starting to self wean and so I shouldn't get too painful.

Thanks for passing on Mel's message, I do worry about her.  

I must go, I have an appointment at the hospital for Myles and Keilidh's eye check up.


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Sorry I have not been around for the past week - it was my friends wedding over the weekend so we have been staying in Leeds for the past few days - I meant to log on before going but also so hectic in work last week as the students started study leave on Friday so its been crazy in the run up to that!!

Red - OMG - a BFP for you - you must have the stickiest uterus in the world!!   So glad that finally your embie(s) have decided to get themselves comfy in the right place!!!

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]*     BFP - WELL DONE RED!!      BFP - WELL DONE RED!!      BFP - WELL DONE RED!!      BFP - WELL DONE RED!!      BFP - WELL DONE RED!!      BFP - WELL DONE RED!!     *[/move]

Debs - how lovely to hear from you!! - thankyou so much for my first official mangoes since BFP - well timed as its my 11 wk scan on Friday so am really keeping my fingers crossed that all is well . You are brave going for the full ICSI, but I can understand as I was also a bit disillusioned with FET after 3 failed goes. However, we were probably just unlucky with FET you know & no real reason that it didn't work - just like some girls are lucky & it works first time!! Anyway, sending so much                       that this ICSI will be your lucky time. I'm sure that you won't get OHSS again, but I can understand you being wary after what you went through.

Flo-jo - I completely know what you mean about the pregnancy announcements from friends - especially when they have conceived really easily & (it seems) exactly when they want. Fingers crossed you will also have some good news in the not too distant future too..                         

Mustard - thanks for asking after me  - sounds like its all systems go for you now - exciting times!! June will be an exciting month in this strand 

Hope - sorry to hear the witch is plagueing you  - my sister is also complaining about this as her periods have restarted. Ollie is due to have his jabs in the next week or so & she is apprehensive. I still remember Kate's first injections but she just looked a bit shocked & then was fine - it was def worse for me - although these days I'm a bit more used to the sight of needles . You do well getting on line as must be so hard work with your 2 babies  - well you know we are here to support you & Witters is our resident twin expert  Wonder if there will be any more twins in the strand.... 

Witters - also love the piccie of the twins holding hands, such a lovely moment to capture  Hope M&K's check-up went well.

Liz - how are you managing? It is so strange to think that Dylan was a 2 cell frostie being transferred a year ago & in fact you would now have been on the 2WW. Hopefully, this time next year there will be a few of us having this same conversation!    Anyway, sounds as though you are doing well - baby massage is such a good idea. Does he like it?

Things are still fine with me. My dress was a bit tight on Saturday (wedding) as very fitted but no-one seemed to notice, they must just have thought I'd been eating pies !! My brother's baby is due any day now, so I will def wait until after that to tell everyone as I feel it is his big moment - so its still just me, DH & you girls that know!! Just hoping all goes well on Friday with the scan - still can't really believe this is happening to me & live in a permenant state of euphoria/nausea/nervousness/disbelief etc. I'm convinced that after Friday I'll be a bit more chilled, but maybe us girls always worry a bit more than usual after everything we go through for our babies .

Mel - thinking of you & hoping alll's well with you, DH & Kasey Lee  

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sarah what great personals yet again!  Sounds like you had a nice time at the wedding and a huge well done for keeping your big, exciting news a secret still.  Your brother will certainly be really greatful to you for being so thoughtful, not many people would do that.  The very best of luck for Friday, I'm sure everything will be fine 

We also have an appointment tomorrow.  It is Myles' cardiac check up to check on his murmur.  I am hoping that it has sealed up but last time they said that it wouldn't and so he will need an operation to fit a coil to seal the hole.  We should get some more information on the operation and when it's likely to happen.

They eye check up went fine.  Both have equal eyes with no squints and they have great range both indepentdantly and together.  Couldn't ask more than that


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Girls I'm so sorry not to have been around!!! Please forgive me.

Kasey-lee very colic so spending most of the day trying to soothe her crying and not getting much time to do anything else.  

I do think of you all so often and I will try and get back this weekend to catch up.  Got lots to do with the christening a week on Sunday.

All my love to you all

Mel xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Mel & Sarah, lovely to hear from you both.  Mel - I'm sorry to hear that Kasey-lee has been having colic.  I hope she starts feeling better soon.

Sarah -         for scan today,  I hope after this one you feel that you can relax.  I know how you feel as I don't feel very relaxed, I am hoping that once I have my first scan I will start to feel better

Witters -         for Myles cardio appointment

Hope - I hope that the injections went well.

Flo - Jo - Good luck for Tuesday        

A big   to Debs, Mustard, Chris and Liz.

Take care

Red


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

......Happy 1st Birthday Myles & Keilidh......  

Have a lovely day .......

XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks Hope!  I hope that Owen is OK, he will be in my thoughts as will you all


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hello,

Witters - Hope you, myles and Keilidh had a lovely day yesterday.  How did the cardio appointment go the day before ?

Hope -  I hope everything is well with you and the twins

A big   to everyone else.

Take care

Red


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Hope your all ok ??

Just a quick update Owen was admitted to hospital on Fri morning ....he'd been grizzly all night which is unusual for him .in the morning he was ok , then about an hr later i noticed that his neck & cheek had started to swell ..... took him to our drs & they sent us to childrens ward ...put straight on drip & antibiotics .had ultrasound on area yest .thought they'd have to operate & transfer him to b'ham childrens hosp ...but are going to keep him on a.b's for time being ....apparently they think his blood has got infected ..dunno how he hasnt cut himself or anything ......

Just popped home for shower ....been to see Cerys whos at my moms ....going back up hosp now to take over for the night from Dh who'll then pick up Cerys ......

Sorry no personals just want to get up there again.......

Love to all

XXXXXXXX


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hope- just wanted to say thinking of you and your family   I hope the Owen responds well on the antibiotics.

Take care

Red


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hope, thanks for Myles' and Keilidh's birthday card!

I really hope that Owen responds well and doesn't have to be transfered.  That would be just awful.  As it is, it must be so hard to have your family split like this.  I wonder how his blood got infected?  Do they have any idea?  How did the 8 week injections go?  Wasn't a reaction to those was it?  As always, my positive thoughts are with you all 

Red, thanks for the birthday wishes.  They had a fab time!  Myles' cardio appointment went well.  He had a thourough check - weigh, measure, bp, oxygen saturation, ecg and heart scan.  They can't hear the murmur but it is still there.  It looks like it hasn't changed since the last check and so will never fully close.  we have a year to wait and then will have to make a decision.  Either have an operation to insert a coil which should seall the hole or else leave it in the hope that he doesn't develop an infection.  Although these are rare, they are very serious and difficult to treat.  It's very hard to know what's best to do.  It doesn't seem to be effecting him at all.


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hope - poor Owen I do hope he keeps getting better it must be so hard for you all - thinking about you. 

Sarah - hope the scan went well it must be so exciting and hopefully feeing even more real now!!

Well all is going well here - had transfer today, got 2 blasts thawed out of 4, sadly 2 didn't make it but I am still being positive - it will work so now on the sofa trying to chill and relax.  Test day next Friday 8th - not long but will no doubt seem like forever.

LOL to you all

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Woohoo Flo!!  So glad to hear that you have two great blasts on board!!  I did lots of resting and an sure that it helped.  It made me very chilled on my TWW which I think is important yet ever so hard.  Best of luck and heaps of positive vibes!!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Flo-jo - congratulations on being re-united with your 2 frosties   . 50% thaw is excellent for blasts, which are a bit more delicate BUT also more likely to implant if they do survive the thaw. There is a process of natural selection in the thawing & its the strongest ones that make it, therefore in some ways frosties are even better to rplace than fresh embies! My hospital only have 3% less success rate with fresh than frozen so you should be really +ve   . Put your feet up & enjoy being pregnant until proven otherwise! 

Hope - so sorry to hear about Owen - sending loads of         your way that he stays strong & recovers quickly on the antibiotics - I know you will be so worried   

Witters - I didn't realise that Myles had a heart murmer - what an impossible decision you have to make   - One of my really good friends' little boy had to have surgery for a hole in his heart last year at 6 mnths old - he was fine & we were all so mpressed with the medical expertise in this area. I suppose all that you can do is get fully informed, listen to all of the hospital/expert advice & then follow your instincts 

Red - how are you feeling? Any 'signs' yet?  

Mel - thinking of you   - hope you enjoyed your christening.

Mustard - everything on track for you?

My scan went really well on Friday, & yes I do feel relieved. It was a bit of a surprise as the 6 week scan showed a 'blur' with a faint heartbeat, the 8 week scan showed what looked like a shell-on peanut with a heartbeat, but this time the second they scanned over the 'pregnancy' area we immediately saw this crazy little thing jumping up & down & waving its arm & leg buds about! The consultant even commented that it was 'putting on quite a show'! It took him ages to take the measurements as I kept laughing. I have a picture & will post it if Witters can remind me how to & no-one has any objections. Other than that I am now sick as a pig with dawn til dusk nausea   - not what I expected as from what I remember had virtually non with my DD 8 yrs ago, but no worries, you won't hear any complaints from me  .

Anyway, so much for cleaning my house today!

Hope you're all enjoying this day of sun, I hear it goes miserable again tomorrow  

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Sarah - so pleased to hear all is well enjoy the next 6 months! Even the sickness - hope to be getting that soon!!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning !!

Thank you for your good wishes for Owen ...... hes HOME !! ......

Came home last night ....the swelling is still there & have said that it could take weeks maybe months to go down ....they have said it was his Lymph gland that was infected .....hes on a.biotics for next 10 days .... & has got to go back next Tue for a review .....so good to have them back together .....,ive missed Cerys soooo much 

Flo~Jo ...well done on your transfer !!     .sending them your way ...

Witters glad to hear all is well with your lovely twins ...& they had a nice b/day .....

Sarah ...fantastic news about your scan !! ...lovely .....

Red ....how are you ??.... 

Hope everyone is ok ??

Right better go & start the housework & washing   ......

Love HopeXXXX


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Sarah - fab news from you, you must be  .  Have you told your family yet ?  I having a bit of nausea and quite tired but fine apart from that.

Flo-jo- well done on your transfer,         for the 2ww

Hope - so pleased to hear that Owen is home, it must have been a really difficult time

Witters - glad the twins enjoyed their birthday.  Sounds a hard decision about the heart op, my brother has a hole in his heart and it hasn't ever bothered him, he is in his forties and lives a normal life.  I'm sure the experts will be able to advise you though.

Nothing much happening with me just trundling along getting on with things only 7 more sleeps until our scan ( Not that I am obsessing )

Take care

Red


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Hope - so please Owen is home, you must be chuffed.

Feeling fine - taking easy although one afternoon of day time TV was more than enough for me.  Luckily I am now working from home so can take it much easier than before although of course means I am not earning when not working but DH keeps telling me this is more important.  Had some real twinges in my tummy last night - as part of my positive visualisation I imagined my 2 blasts had turned into packmen (remember from early computer games!) bedding themselves down in my lining and munching away filling their tummies with my nutritious lining!!      This stuff really does send you a little crazy

Anyhow, time will tell.

Red - long may the nausea continue - although I hope not to bad!

Flo-JO x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hope, that's great news that Owen is home!  I hope the rest of his recovery is quick.  How did Cerys react when she saw Owen and vise versa?

Flo, great visulization!!  I'm sure that's what happening   Daytime TV is awful isn't it?  You should start watching some kids TV for practice for a year or so's time 

Red, hope things are going well.  Not long until your first apointment!


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Morning everyone,

Flo-jo - I did positive visualisation as well, I must say though your imagination is fab, it gave me a   thinking about it.  Hope verything is going well with you ?  How are you feeling ?  Not long now until Friday        

Time has been dragging a bit with us, can't wait until Wednesday    Still getting some nausea but nothing too bad.  Its funny I have felt quite ill with it twice and both times have been on a Friday morning, not sure if its my mind playing tricks so I won't go to work and I will  get an extra long weekend 

Anyway better go and get dressed, still in my PJ to my shame 

Best wishes

Red


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi - feeling v up & down - no symptoms whatsoever so going slowly crazy.  Over the weekend I wanted to get out in my garden but DH only let me plant a few measly herbs - had to wait for him to help me with his arm twisted behind his back - v frustrating.  Can't wait for Friday to get here.

Red - have you got your scan on Wednesday - if so fingers crossed for good positive news for you.

Hope - how's Owen doing now?

Am still trying to be positive although you all know how hard it is.

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Flo, your hubby sounds like mine.  I know it's frustrating, but he is only thinking of you and your future children and doing what he feels is right.  Remember, dad's to be are so hands off as they can't carry them and nuture them until they come into the world.  I did absolutely nthing during my TWW, I'm sure that that helped Myles and Keilidh bed in and stay with me.  Then once I got the BFP, DH let me do even less!  He wouldn't even let me push the shopping trolly around, let alone carry it once it was in bags!  Hang in there, I can't wait for you to test and hopefully add to our list of successes in this group


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Flo,

I've been thinking about you, the 2ww is very difficult.  Sending you         for Friday and yes my scan is on Wednesday so trying to keep up beat about that.

Hope everyone is well, speak to you all later

Red


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi girls  

Flo-jo - try to stay +ve for 2WW hun                         - it is such a difficult time - exciting because you have your embies on board & so close to being pg - but also so scarey too   Sending Loads of   your way - I hope so much that this will be your lucky time - you really deserve it!    

Hope - so glad to hear that Owen is back home with mummy - how is he doing now? 

Red - good luck for your scan on Wednesday - I'm sure that it will be fine & put your mind at ease               

Witters - hope all's well with you & the twins - are you all going on holiday this year? Must be challenging with the amount of stuff that you have to carry around!

Well - plenty of drama in my family - last Thursday I went shopping with my sis & couldn't help tell her my news. She just burst into tears in the middle of Selfridges cafe & hugged me like crazy so we had quite an audience! On Friday finally my bro's baby was born - he had a boy too so now I've got 2 nephews! So then safe to tell DD who was really excited but similarly dramatic as my sis - after several loud cries of "Oh my god oh my god" at top of her voice had to be told to calm down as we were in the middle of a pub garden!  - told the rest of my family on Sunday after we had drunk a toast to my Bro, his partner & their new arrival & there was not a dry eye in the house - even my dad cried. My Nan won the award for most tears & I had a whole phone conversation with her where she literally couldn't speak as sobbing so much - she has 11 year gap between my mum & my unkle so I think she knows what its been like. So there you go - I have daydreamed for many years about breaking news of a BFP to them (especially when having txs & on the 2WWs) & finally it came true. Now just wishing more than anything for the same for everyone on this strand.

                             

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya !!

How are you all ??.....

Thanks for asking after Owen .hes fine in himself & has finished his a.biotics ......the lump is still there ,the best way i could descibe it is a kidney bean sized lump under his chin ..hes got a check up at the hosp this afternoon so we'll see what they say.....

Can't say that Cerys & Owen didnt miss each other...& havent really noticed there brother/sister yet.....  .....

Flo~jo ....thinking of you ....good luck for test day...its good that your taking it easy !!

Red ....Good luck for scan !!

Sarah ..... glad youve finnally told everyone ....how wonderful ......

Witters how are you all ??......

Mel ...how did Kasey~lees Christening go ??....

Hope everyone else is ok ??....

Have a good day
XXXXXXX


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Morning All

Sarah - how exciting - I have to say I can't wait until the day i can tell all my friends.  Although only a tiny few know for definite what we are going through an awful lot must know we are having  "difficulties"!  

Feeling blue today, have the same dull pre-AF ache as I had last time I got AF so tears over muesli today!  Poor DH - always has to have a clean hanky on hand at the mo!

Anyhow, life rolls on - will try to remain positive for Friday.  I just wish I knew what is doing too much - i suppose it depends upon the individual.  But doing nothing is not for me although trying hard to take it easy.

My problem is though if I am lucky enough to get BFP on Friday, I then have 3 weeks of waiting until the scan because after last years BFP then m/c until I reach that scan and see something I will still not believe it can happen.
Anyhow, will take each day as it comes - its all I can do

LOL

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sarah, I bet that was wonderful finally letting go of your secret.  I'm so glad that you got the reaction that you both deserve.  Congrats again!

Hope, so glad that Owen is on the mend.  Poor thing has been through so much in his tiny life.  Do you have any pics?  I'd love to see them!

Flo, I know it's really hard, but try not to read into any signs and symptoms.  You are on hormone suppliments so will experience them regardless if it's good or bad news.  The test result is the only yes or no answer.  I had AF cramps and AF bleeding when I tested so I know how misleading even 'obvious' signs are.  Anyway, how are those lovely pups?  I guess it won't be long until you will have to part with them?  Are you planning on keeping any?

Red, this time tomorrow eh?   I bet you are getting excited!  

Mel, how are you and Kasey-Lee getting on?

Liz, you all ok?

Deb, how are you?  

We are all fine.  It's getting so hot in the nursary as it's in the eaves.  It reached 30C at the weekend!  We managed to cool it down a bit but it's still worryingly high.  My job this week is to organise the downstairs bedrooms to fit in two cots.  They will have to sleep in travel cots for a few months as the cot beds will not both fit in even if we take them apart to move them.  They are both in great moods lately it's a complete joy having them.  We are so lucky.


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

hi all 

thanks for asking after me Witters - I'm doing ok  Just plodding along trying to stay sane  Finding I'm better away from FF at the moment  

Sarah - I'm so pleased you finally got to share your news 

Hope - Glad Owen is on the mend 

Debs
x


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Ladies - slowly going crazy here waiting for Friday.  My knickers are being checked with crazy regularity - they must be getting dizzy!! 

Oh well - roll on Friday

Hope good to hear from you - keep strong!

Puppies go tomorrow & Friday - although looking forward to them going so I don't have to feed them 4 x a day & clear up their pooh - although one massive benefit of 2WW is that DH has been doing that for the last 10 days!  but I am going to miss them they really are soo cute - still one is with my SIL and one to a good friend so will see them grow up which is nice.

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi there

Just a quickie from me...Flo jo - wanted to pop on to give you some moral support as it is SO HARD in 2WW - particularly in wk2. I agree with Witters about signs & symptoms & I guess you know yourself from your BFP that signs before BFP & BFN are very similar - I couldn't tell them apart anyway - its enough to drive you   . Anyway, hope you have some nice knickers while you are seing so much of them at the mo...  We are all hoping that it will all be worth while for you in the end..      

Red - how did your scan go? 

Hope - you are doing so well with those babies - it is hard with twins anyway, but even harder with Owen not being well 

Deb - thanks for the hugs - I do miss chatting to you on FF but compltely understand you need some distance - however when you get your much deserved BFP you will have to come into the OHSS strand all the time to update us OK 

Mustard - how are you?

Mel - love to you & Kasey Lee & hope christening was fun 

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Unfortunately we didn't get very good news at the scan, there is one baby there but it is as not as far developed as it should be for 7 weeks 1 day, it is more like 6 weeks and 3 days.  We have to go back next Wednesday to see what is happening.  Can't really take it in, feel really cheated, if this doesn't work out it will be our 3rd loss in just over 18 months.  

Anyway, just need to wait and see.  Will keep you updated.

Hope all is well with you

Red


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Red - just thought I'd check to se if you had logged on - so sorry to hear that your scan has created more worry for you than reassurance - it isn't fair    I will pray that your embie is just a little slow & will get a move on for you & that there will be better news next Wedesday, but I know that you must be feeling terrible. Did they say how common this is?                      

Witters - glad to hear your two are on good form by the way - good luck with re-rooming them!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Red, sorry to hear that your scan wasn't quite as positive as we had all hoped for you   I too hope that embie was just a late implanter and will show to be developing well at your next scan.  Keep rubbing that belly, reassuring and encouraging embie to stick and grow until s/he comes out screaming in 30-something weeks time!  We're here for you hun!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Red....sorry to hear about your scan ...as Witters has said hopefully he/shes a bit slow developing .....TRY & keep positve.... i know its extremely hard ....we are ALWAYS here for you ........

Love & huge huge hugs 

HopeXXXXXXX


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi,

thanks for all your messages, feeling a bit better now.  Someone told me to look at the peer support thread where on lady was a week behind and had to go back the next week, when she went back the clinic noticed that the embie had grown a lot and there was a clear heartbeat.  Just need to wait and see what happens next week.  Trying to remain    as there is nothing else that can be done at the moment.

Have taken the day off work today as could face gong into the office but I will get back to normal tomorrow.

Hope everyone is well.         for Flo-jo for Friday.

take care

Red


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Red - so sorry - keep positive and take it easy - all you can do now but fingers crossed for next week.

1 day to go now for me........


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi there

Flo-jo - good luck for tomo - may all of your dreams come true  

Red - You did the right thing taking time out & not going in to work today - you should take as long as you need hun . Glad you had some hope from another FF - you could always post in the second or third trimester strand & see if there's anyone else who had a similar scan result at 7wks but went on to have a healthy pregnancy? I wonder whether frosties are slower to get started after their stint in the deep freeze - it must be chilly in there? Anyway, I'm keeping everything crossed for you   .

Hope you two girls manage to get some sleep....

Love to everyone else  

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Flo~jo........GOOD LUCK for tommorrow .....    ...keeping everything firmly crossed for you .....

Hope everyone else ok ??.......

Love hopeXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Flo-Jo, best of luck today!!!!


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi all - just to let you know....... that for now ......


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Wooohoooo!!!!!!! You little superstar you!

[fly]Huge congratulations to you and your Hubby!![/fly]


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Flo-jo - CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP!!  I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!

Red - so sorry to hear your news, lets hope that next weeks scan brings better news for you.  I've just had a look at the notes from my early scans and I measured 3 days behind on the first scan and 5 days behind on the second scan.  

Hi to everyone else, sorry haven't been around for a while but Dylan is keeping me as busy as every, in fact he has just woken up so must dash.

Bye, Liz


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Dear Flo~Jo & DH ...............

   [size=30pt]HUGE CONGRATULATIONS !!! ......   [/size]

So pleased for you !! ......well done hunny !

Love HopeXXXXXXX


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks - feeling on a masshigh but I know that I have still got a long long way to go - having been here before last year so will remain positive, calm & take it easy.

We're going away to Cornwall on Wednesday for 1 week followed by a weekend with the girls.  It is going to be hard to do little in Cornwall as we are normally walking loads & surfing but have been told categorically that I must not surf (assumed as much  ) can take gentle walks - so no five hour coastal hikes then! and can do some gentle non-strenuous swimming.  So no seafood, no wine, no surfing, no walking oh and of course no   - DH is going to get v bored  

Luckily the girls I am going away with know the score and will probably wrap me up in cotton wool all weekend!

Oh well - it will all be worthit in 3 weeks time.

Red - hope you are keeping calm - I know it is hard now but stay strong & be positive.

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Morning everyone,

Flo-jo- so happy to hear your news, hope you have lovely time in Cornwall.  

I'm managing to stay quite calm, resigned to the fact that there is nothing I can do apart from hope for the best.  Off out into the garden now to supervise my DP 

Hope everyone is well

Red


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

New home this way ladies..........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98219.0

This thread will now be locked.
Ax


----------

